# Crise sismo-vulcânica São Jorge (Açores) 2022



## fablept (19 Mar 2022 às 23:36)

Tópico seguimento da crise sismo-vulcânica de São Jorge que começou no dia 19/03/2022

*Consultar sismicidade nos Açores:*


			IVAR
		






						IPMA - Mapa sismicidade
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Plot estação sísmica São Jorge (ROSA a +-10km das Velas)


			Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)
		


*Proteção Civil Açores*








						Informação à População
					






					www.prociv.azores.gov.pt
				




*Vulcanismo na ilha de São Jorge*


			Carta Vulcanológica
		



			Vulcanismo Histórico
		


*Sismicidade Histórica*


			Sismos Destruidores
		



-----------------------------------------------


Foi um enxame intenso.. o primeiro sismo que encontrei foi às 17:02 com magnitude <2, depois durante 1h foi algo irregular, com pequenos clusters de sismos, até que a partir das 18:20 às 20:20, tornou-se muito intenso, com picos de 3/4 sismos por minuto. Não contei, pois são muitos..mas algumas centenas. Acalmou em número e magnitude, mas ainda ocorre sismicidade na zona..

Imagem do sismograma da estação Rosa (a cerca de 15km dos epicentros).





Zona epicentral, segue mais ou menos a "linha" da ilha..


----------



## lserpa (19 Mar 2022 às 23:44)

fablept disse:


> Foi um enxame curto mas intenso.. o primeiro sismo que encontrei foi às 17:02 com magnitude 4 sismos por minuto. Não contei, pois são muitos..mas algumas centenas. Acalmou em número e magnitude, mas ainda ocorre sismicidade na zona..
> 
> Imagem do sismograma da estação Rosa (a cerca de 15km dos epicentros).
> 
> ...



Exato, progrediram na zona da fissura. Apesar de haver um pequeno número mais ao norte.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (19 Mar 2022 às 23:59)

lserpa disse:


> Exato, progrediram na zona da fissura. Apesar de haver um pequeno número mais ao norte.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Os que estão mais a norte, fora da zona epicentral, o IVAR coloca-os no interior da ilha.. 
Mas não sei se o IVAR ou IPMA já reviram os sismos..


----------



## lserpa (20 Mar 2022 às 00:17)

fablept disse:


> Os que estão mais a norte, fora da zona epicentral, o IVAR coloca-os no interior da ilha..
> Mas não sei se o IVAR ou IPMA já reviram os sismos..



Foi um swarm bem interessante.

São Jorge tem histórico deste tipo de eventos. Alguns associados a intrusões, em que parte da ilha chegou a ser evacuada. 

Neste “breve” evento (a partir do pressuposto que o pior já terá passado), a profundidade média andou entre os ~6/7km, havendo uns mais superficiais que outros. 

Nota-se um diminuir evidente da frequência e magnitude.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2022 às 01:57)

lserpa disse:


> Foi um swarm bem interessante.
> 
> São Jorge tem histórico deste tipo de eventos. Alguns associados a intrusões, em que parte da ilha chegou a ser evacuada.
> 
> ...



A crise sísmica de 1964 que originou a erupção submarina teve grande impacto na ilha. 

Este episódio apesar de ter diminuído de intensidade, continua.. para comparação, deixo aqui os sismogramas de ontem e hoje (das 00 à 01:20). Ontem a esta hora, nem 1 sismo ocorreu, hoje em 1h30...algumas dezenas.





O IVAR ainda não tem nada no website, à excepção dos comunicados de sismos sentidos, possivelmente amanhã já deve-se saber mais alguma coisa..


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 04:31)

Uauuu

Acabei de vir de um concerto e vejo que desde as 17 horas de hoje temos um enxame sísmico considerável na ilha de São Jorge ...

Impressionante a quantidade de sismos e a localização dos mesmos que percorrem um pouco toda a ilha jorgense ...

Há relatos vindos de lá que as pessoas tem vindo a sentir alguns dos eventos ...

Era interessante saber se algum forista de São Jorge consegue nos dar mais detalhes da situação.

Evento a acompanhar com atenção ...





Imoressionante enxame ...


----------



## lserpa (20 Mar 2022 às 09:48)

Bom dia.
A noite foi agitada em São Jorge.

Dados das 2 redes sísmicas 
IPMA




IVAR CIVISA





com os dados mais recentes, podemos observar que o swarm continua, embora haja algumas mudanças na evolução que têm que ser esclarecidas.

• Os eventos evoluíram de E para Oeste.
• A profundidade evoluiu em profundidade. 

Inicialmente os eventos eram mais superficiais, entre os 3km e os 7km na sua maioria. Agora, estes estão a ocorrer entre os 10 e os 12km. 
Nota: existem alguns eventos a 0km. Desconheço se estarão corretos?
Perguntei a um geólogo conhecido meu e disse que até poderão estar corretos.

Voltando ao historial da ilha e observando o que está a ocorrer, espero mesmo que não seja o início de uma intrusão .
Até agora, e com os meios disponíveis, parecem ser tectonicos. 
Mas bastante juntos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mar 2022 às 10:58)

lserpa disse:


> Bom dia.
> A noite foi agitada em São Jorge.
> 
> Dados das 2 redes sísmicas
> ...


Porque tectônicos se a história da ilha nos diz que quando ocorreram fenemenos semelhante foram vulcânicos? A mim parece-me claramente magmáticos, a frequência tão intensa parece mostrar a circulação do magma. Quanto á profundidade é muito relativo. Havendo pressão magmática toda a zona começa a reajustar e claro, a tremer.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 11:18)

Boas pessoal ...

Desde a última vez que postei houve pelo menos mais 4 sismos sentidos pela população ...

É de facto desde que me lembro a situação mais intensa em terra a que assisti ...

Não quero prever a sua origem pois parece me prematuro fazê-lo mas diria que vamos ter mais informações concretas muito em breve pois certamente o CIVISA já anda a monitorizar a coisa e caso seja vulcânico começar a actuar em conformidade.

Aguardemos os próximos capítulos ...

O mundo anda mesmo louco ...

Dar nota ainda que estes últimos eventos da madrugada também foram sentidos na vizinha ilha do Pico tanto em São Roque como nas Lajes do Pico.

São assim até agora os mais intensos desde o início da crise atingindo o grau 3 na escala de Richter e o grau 5 na escala de Mercalli.


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2022 às 12:37)

Só quem tem acesso a outros dados (GPS, etc) poderá dizer com mais certeza que tipo de evento é este.

Muito enferrujado na extração de sismos, mas de forma muito *rude *(aplicando um trigger STA automático) na estação ROSA (IPMA)
19/03/2022 - das 17h às 00 - 331 sismos
20/03/2022 - 00 às 11h - 859 sismos

A noite de hoje foi de constante actividade sísmica e como no dia anterior ocorreu um pico de maior libertação de energia, das 02h30 Às 04h00 com a magnitude dos sismos a aumentar e a destacar-se o sismo sentido às 03h43.

A comparar com outras crises que tenho visto, à excepção dos sismos terem uma frequência dominante mais alta do que costumo ver, não há tremores, nem sismos de baixa frequência. Rocha a partir-se, mas em que contexto?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Mar 2022 às 12:40)

fablept disse:


> Só quem tem acesso a outros dados (GPS, etc) poderá dizer com mais certeza que tipo de evento é este.
> 
> Muito enferrujado na extração de sismos, mas de forma muito *rude *(aplicando um trigger STA automático):
> 19/03/2022 - das 17h às 00 - 331 sismos
> ...


Hum hum.... 

Muito mais do que pensava


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 12:49)

Tive de partilhar esta imagem pois é tudo menos uma imagem comum ...

Um dos eventos foi mesmo no centro da vila das Velas literalmente no quintal de alguém ...

Um registo impressionante ... 

Ok ... esqueçam o bizarro que registei anteriormente pois houve outro evento literalmente na casa de uma pessoa ... 

Uau ...


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2022 às 13:43)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Ver anexo 1252
> 
> Tive de partilhar esta imagem pois é tudo menos uma imagem comum ...
> 
> ...


Os epicentros tem uma margem de erro, que pode variar de dezenas de metros a KM's..

Quem quiser pode consultar de forma simples a sismicidade na ilha de São Jorge pode fazê-lo seguinte link (tem controlos básicos com zoom, etc):


			SeisGramWeb


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 14:59)

fablept disse:


> Os epicentros tem uma margem de erro, que pode variar de dezenas de metros a KM's..
> 
> Quem quiser pode consultar de forma simples a sismicidade na ilha de São Jorge pode fazê-lo seguinte link (tem controlos básicos com zoom, etc):
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela informação.

Ao menos pode não ter sido em cima de uma casa mas é incrível pensar na hipótese de ter um epicentro de um evento literalmente em cima de casa ... 

Impressionante o enxame sísmico que estamos a assistir ...


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2022 às 17:05)

Ilha de São Jorge regista 70 sismos em 24 horas.​Hoje às 15:19.

*O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores está a acompanhar a crise sísmica que se verifica desde sábado na ilha de São Jorge, onde já ocorreram 70 sismos de pequena magnitude, em menos de 24 horas.*

Numa nota informativa, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) adianta que o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) tem vindo a acompanhar a atividade sísmica em São Jorge, que tem registado um incremento significativo desde as 17 horas de sábado.

"O SRPCBA contactou os presidentes das câmaras municipais e os corpos de Bombeiros de Velas e de Calheta para se manterem vigilantes e poderem auxiliar a população local no que for necessário", refere o mesmo comunicado.

A Proteção Civil açoriana já solicitou, entretanto, ao Comando Operacional dos Açores, o apoio das Forças Armadas para a utilização de uma aeronave C-295 da Força Aérea, para transportar uma equipa de técnicos do CIVISA para a ilha de São Jorge, com o intuito de avaliar a situação no terreno.

"Em caso de necessidade e mediante as conclusões da análise que está a ser efetuada pelos técnicos do CIVISA, o SRPCBA tem preparada uma equipa com elementos deste serviço e com equipamento de telecomunicações para ser projetada para São Jorge", refere ainda o mesmo comunicado.

Apesar da ocorrência de dezenas de sismos de pequena magnitude (apenas dez foram sentidos até às 14 horas locais), a Proteção Civil apela a que a população da ilha de São Jorge se mantenha calma e que siga as informações e recomendações difundidas pelas autoridades.

O CIVISA recomenda também à população jorgense que, caso sinta um sismo, preencha um inquérito online "para se obter uma análise rigorosa dos efeitos de eventos desta natureza".









						Ilha de São Jorge regista 70 sismos em 24 horas
					

O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores está a acompanhar a crise sísmica que se verifica desde sábado na ilha de São Jorge, onde já ocorreram 70 sismos de pequena magnitude, em menos de 24 horas.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 18:01)

Fica aqui o mapa dos eventos até agora na Ilha de São Jorge com magnitude superior a 2,0 na escala de Richter.

Nota para o número de 12 sismos sentidos pela população desde as 17 horas de ontem, data em que se iniciou a crise.


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2022 às 19:10)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Obrigado pela informação.
> 
> Ao menos pode não ter sido em cima de uma casa mas é incrível pensar na hipótese de ter um epicentro de um evento literalmente em cima de casa ...
> 
> Impressionante o enxame sísmico que estamos a assistir ...



Com a quantidade de sismos dispersos por toda a zona central da ilha, é muito provável que mais do 1 sismo tenha sido localizado mesmo por baixo da residência. 

CIVISA a mandar uma equipa para São Jorge, não é bom sinal..chegaram à conclusão que não é comum o que se está lá a passar. 
Mas como grande maioria das crises sísmicas nos Açores, num instante aparecem como desaparecem, é esperar que esta tenha o mesmo destino.

Durante a tarde a actividade continua de forma constante, tanto em número como em intensidade. É mesmo impressionante a quantidade de sismos em 24h..


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 20:34)

fablept disse:


> Com a quantidade de sismos dispersos por toda a zona central da ilha, é muito provável que mais do 1 sismo tenha sido localizado mesmo por baixo da residência.
> 
> CIVISA a mandar uma equipa para São Jorge, não é bom sinal..chegaram à conclusão que não é comum o que se está lá a passar.
> Mas como grande maioria das crises sísmicas nos Açores, num instante aparecem como desaparecem, é esperar que esta tenha o mesmo destino.
> ...


Exactamente.

Algo se passa e é de facto impressionante a quantidade de eventos que continuam a povoar um pouco toda a ilha jorgense.

Nota para uma actividade bem significativa mesmo em cima da Vila das Velas.

Pena não termos aqui muitos foristas de São Jorge porque devem estar a ter um momento bem agitado ...

Penso que a unica situação minimamente comparável neste século a esta crise foi os eventos em São Miguel na zona do Fogo-Congro em que as gentes da Povoação e das Furnas também passaram o seu mau bocado.

Todos esperamos que seja apenas uma crise como essa que se dissipe em breve.

Nota para o continuar de sismos sentidos pela população desde o início da crise.

O número de sismos sentidos já vai em 16.

Impressionante registo de eventos em tão curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 20:59)

Entretanto o presidente do CIVISA Rui Marques acabou de falar com a Agência Lusa e garantir que se trata de uma crise de origem tectónica.

Estranho falarem em 48 eventos sentidos pois no site do CIVISA apenas aparecem 16 mas podem ter sido de menor magnitude que 2,0 mas muito próximos de casas e por isso terem sido localmente sentidos.

Link da notícia abaixo.









						Cerca de 700 sismos registados na ilha de São Jorge em 24 horas, mas só 48 sentidos
					

Os 700 sismos foram todos de baixa magnitude e são de "origem tectónica". O sismo de maior magnitude foi de 3,2 na escala de Richter, que ocorreu às 2h43 deste domingo.




					observador.pt


----------



## Agreste (20 Mar 2022 às 22:17)

700 sismos de origem tectónica também não deixam ninguém confiante.

qualquer estrutura estará a colapsar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mar 2022 às 23:25)

Agreste disse:


> 700 sismos de origem tectónica também não deixam ninguém confiante.
> 
> qualquer estrutura estará a colapsar.


Precisamente. 

Seja qual for a origem dos eventos não deixa de ser um evento significativo e merecedor de uma análise muito profunda por parte dos técnicos no terreno. 

Aguardemos por mais informações em breve. 

Os sismos sentidos pela população continuam.


----------



## lserpa (21 Mar 2022 às 00:24)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2022 às 00:46)

O mapa da sismicidade do website IVAR tem uma funcionalidade que dá para perceber a migração dos sismos no dia de 18 e 19/20





__





						Sismicidade
					





					www.ivar.azores.gov.pt
				






(sismos mag > 2, todos os outros, maioria da sismicidade, o epicentro é desconhecido).

Tectónica da ilha
http://www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/geologia-acores/sao-jorge/Paginas/GA-SJorge-Tectonica.aspx


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mar 2022 às 02:06)

Entretanto o Volcano Discovery não descarta ainda por completo a natureza dos eventos poderem ter origem magmática referindo que só após análise cuidada dos técnicos no local é que se pode averiguar se houve intrusão de magma ou não.

Por isso só as conclusões da equipa do CIVISA em São Jorge é que vão tirar teimas em relação à questão apesar do presidente deste instituto ter sido já peremptório na caracterização dos eventos como sendo de origem tectónica e por isso essa ser a informação oficial do instituto vulcanológico do arquipélago e por isso a informação mais credível.

Aguardemos próximos capítulos.

Deixo aqui a notícia abaixo por mera curiosidade.









						São Jorge Island (Azores): seismic swarm could be from magma intrusion, possible precursor of volcanic eruption?
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2022 às 10:50)

A comparar com o dia de ontem, a actividade sísmica aparenta ter acalmado um pouco, tanto pelo número de sismos como pela magnitude. 
O sismo mais forte durante a noite foi de 2.6 (não sentido), e o número de sismos por hora, reduziu bastante, por exemplo entre as 05h e as 06h apenas identifico cerca de 14 sismos, ontem a qualquer hora do dia, o ritmo era uma média de 30/40 por hora.


----------



## lserpa (21 Mar 2022 às 11:04)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Entretanto o Volcano Discovery não descarta ainda por completo a natureza dos eventos poderem ter origem magmática referindo que só após análise cuidada dos técnicos no local é que se pode averiguar se houve intrusão de magma ou não.
> 
> Por isso só as conclusões da equipa do CIVISA em São Jorge é que vão tirar teimas em relação à questão apesar do presidente deste instituto ter sido já peremptório na caracterização dos eventos como sendo de origem tectónica e por isso essa ser a informação oficial do instituto vulcanológico do arquipélago e por isso a informação mais credível.
> 
> ...



Trata-se de especulação…
Essa afirmação tem por base um Twitte de um técnico do CIVISA, o qual não referia nenhuma intrusão, nem colocava isso em causa.

Os técnicos no local são do CIVISA, portanto, apenas essa fonte tem conhecimento de causa! 

Tudo o que vier fora dessa fonte será de duvidar. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Mar 2022 às 13:17)

Um facto curioso é o incremento da profundidade, a julgar pelo site do IPMA, a maioria dos sismos estão a ocorrer agora entre os 12km e os 18km. 
Ou seja, num patamar mais baixo da litosfera.
Poderia começar para aqui a especular, mas não o vou fazer … 
Mas que evolução estranha, não? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mar 2022 às 14:34)

lserpa disse:


> Trata-se de especulação…
> Essa afirmação tem por base um Twitte de um técnico do CIVISA, o qual não referia nenhuma intrusão, nem colocava isso em causa.
> 
> Os técnicos no local são do CIVISA, portanto, apenas essa fonte tem conhecimento de causa!
> ...


Pois ... foi o que deduzi ...

Apenas partilhei pois este site oferece-me alguma credibilidade pelo facto de acompanhar in loco diversas erupções um pouco por todo o mundo e até o próprio IVAR/CIVISA partilhar várias fotos e informações deles.

Eles fizeram apenas esta nota informativa pois equiparam este swarm ao que aconteceu no Cumbre Vieja nas Ilhas Canárias, porém eles não tem possibilidade de saber sem avaliar as condições no terreno e essas só a equipa do CIVISA é que vai poder analisar. ( Eles referem isso no seu texto).

Ai com dados mais concretos se poderá entender melhor o que originou este swarm sísmico.

Reiterar que o presidente do CIVISA foi taxativo e não deixou margem para dúvidas na sua análise desta situação dizendo que são eventos de origem tectónica.

Sendo assim é por agora essa a informação que me vou guiar pois são as pessoas que tem o maior conhecimento na matéria e estão mais próximas do evento em questão.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mar 2022 às 15:24)

Entretanto os sismos sentidos pela população continuam tendo pelo menos 8 eventos sido sentidos pela população residente em São Jorge na madrugada e dia de hoje.

Os sismos tem sido todos de baixa magnitude mas considerando que são ou em terra ou muito próximos de terra são mais facilmente sentidos localmente pelos jorgenses.

Até agora todos os sismos de dia 21 foram apenas sentidos na ilha de São Jorge ao contrário dos dias anteriores em que alguns eventos foram igualmente notados na vizinha ilha do Pico.

Aguardemos se isto significa uma estabilização na libertação de energia na zona ou se por contrário é um intervalo mais sereno da crise em questão ...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mar 2022 às 16:21)

Só por curiosidade, existe alguma rede de sensores de monitorização da deformação da superfície, no local? Que esteja acessível? Ou se houver, só o CIVISA terá acesso?


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2022 às 17:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Só por curiosidade, existe alguma rede de sensores de monitorização da deformação da superfície, no local? Que esteja acessível? Ou se houver, só o CIVISA terá acesso?


Que eu tenha conhecimento em São Jorge só há acesso a uma estação sísmica do IPMA (ROSA), fica a cerca de 13km da zona epcientral da crise.
Não existe nenhuma estação de GPS pública em São Jorge, as existentes a nível nacional (dados públicos) encontram-se nesta lista: https://renep.dgterritorio.gov.pt/estacoes

Tudo o que é do CIVISA, não há acesso.

Temos o Sentinel 1b, que permite gerar interferogramas (deformação de superfície)..utiliza-se a ferramenta oficial Sentinel-1 Toolbox. Já experimentei diversas vezes, inclusive após alguns episódios sísmicos na zona central de São Miguel, mas nunca tive sucesso.
Mas utilizando os tutoriais deles, com as imagens de satélite correctas (ETNA por exemplo), fica uma maravilha com as bandas de cores correspondentes à deformação.

INSAR/DINSAR tem sido usado com sucesso em erupções (La Palma, Islândia) e em sismos de grande magnitude


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mar 2022 às 19:36)

Dar nota que os sismos sentidos em São Jorge continuam tendo atingido um pico incrível perto das 17 horas locais.

3 eventos muito próximos no tempo sentidos pelas populações.

16:47, 16:55 e 16:56 respectivamente ...

A magnitude dos mesmos continua baixa mas como os epicentros continuam a ser em terra faz com que sejam mais facilmente sentidos pelas populações locais.

Impressionante enxame ...

Temos então até agora no dia de hoje pelo menos 11 eventos sentidos pela população jorgense.


----------



## lserpa (21 Mar 2022 às 19:48)

Para terem noção do historial vulcânico de São Jorge.

Este vídeo não afirma que é uma intrusão, falta sempre a confirmação do tipo de actividade.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Mar 2022 às 20:45)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2022 às 22:01)

Não costumo ser fã desses vídeos @lserpa, mas explica bem o passado geológico da ilha e cenários possíveis!









						Telejornal Açores de 21 Mar 2022 - RTP Play - RTP
					

Todos os dias a RTP-Açores leva a todos os açorianos a atualização de toda a informação da região do país e do mundo.




					www.rtp.pt
				




Telejornal de hoje, presidente do CIVISA.

Disse que os sismos apesar terem uma característica tectónica, visto que que a zona epicentral da crise encontra-se num vulcão activo, tem que se considerar que esta crise seja sismo-vulcânica.


----------



## lserpa (21 Mar 2022 às 22:20)

fablept disse:


> Não costumo ser fã desses vídeos @lserpa, mas explica bem o passado geológico da ilha e cenários possíveis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por acaso é o único geólogo multifacetado do YouTube que acho minimamente credivel é que sigo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mar 2022 às 23:30)

fablept disse:


> Não costumo ser fã desses vídeos @lserpa, mas explica bem o passado geológico da ilha e cenários possíveis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woow

A comunicação alterou-se radicalmente de ontem para hoje.

Portanto todos os cenários são possíveis e pode mesmo apesar de serem sismos de origem tectónica abrir a porta a uma intrusão de magma na zona ...

Situação a acompanhar com atenção total.

Podemos mesmo assistir à primeira erupção deste século nos Açores visto que o vulcão submarino de 99/00 ao largo da Serreta na Ilha Terceira e do qual tenho memória ainda pertence ao século XX.

Aguardemos pela evolução da situação preparando as populações para todos os cenários.

Os sismos tem continuado em ritmo constante no dia e noite de hoje sendo já pelo menos 20 os eventos sentidos pelas populações jorgenses.

O enxame sísmico mantém se estável na zona circundante das Velas.


----------



## fablept (22 Mar 2022 às 02:02)

Numa tentativa de tornar visível o que se passa por lá..

Plot para a estação ROSA (+- 10km das Velas), actualizado a cada 5 minutos.


			Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)
		


Sismicidade nos dias anteriores.
21/03


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/20220321.png
		

20/03


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/20220320.png
		

19/03


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/20220319.png


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2022 às 11:26)

fablept disse:


> Que eu tenha conhecimento em São Jorge só há acesso a uma estação sísmica do IPMA (ROSA), fica a cerca de 13km da zona epcientral da crise.
> Não existe nenhuma estação de GPS pública em São Jorge, as existentes a nível nacional (dados públicos) encontram-se nesta lista: https://renep.dgterritorio.gov.pt/estacoes
> 
> Tudo o que é do CIVISA, não há acesso.
> ...



Ok. Obrigado pela resposta.

Possivelmente não serão situações muito comparáveis, mas por exemplo no caso de La Palma, eles têm uma boa rede de monitorização da deformação da superfície... para além de uma série de outros parâmetros... e tudo disponibilizado publicamente... Outras realidades.


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Mar 2022 às 14:26)

Acabou de sair a nota informativa nº 2 do SRPCBA

*Nota informativa nº 2

22/03/2022*
​
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que está a preparar medidas preventivas que possam ser adotadas num possível cenário de um sismo de maior magnitude ou de uma possível erupção, resultante da crise sismovulcânica que está a ser registada, desde do dia 19 de março, na ilha de São Jorge.

Esta preparação está a ser realizada sob a coordenação do SRPCBA, através de contactos com as Câmaras Municipais de Velas e Calheta, Serviços Municipais de Proteção Civil, Corpos de Bombeiros de Velas e Calheta, assim como com outros agentes de Proteção Civil e entidades com responsabilidade nesta área que possam contribuir para o socorro às populações em caso de necessidade.

De acordo com a informação avançada pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), “todos os sismos até agora registados na ilha de São Jorge são de origem tectónica. O facto da crise sísmica se situar no denominado Sistema Vulcânico Fissural das Manadas leva a que se passe a designar por crise sismo-vulcânica, devendo ser considerados todos os cenários, incluindo um sismo de maior magnitude ou uma possível erupção”.

Face a este dados, os municípios de Velas e de Calheta ativaram esta segunda-feira os seus planos municipais de emergência de proteção civil. Neste momento, já se encontra também na ilha de São Jorge um técnico do SRPCBA para reunir com os municípios e prestar apoio. Paralelamente, está a ser operacionalizado o envio de equipamento de suporte para reforçar a capacidade de resposta da ilha em caso de necessidade.

O SRPCBA apela à população que mantenha a calma, esteja atenta e siga as informações e recomendações difundidas pelas autoridades, não contribuindo para a divulgação de boatos.

O SPRCBA continua a acompanhar a situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso se justifique.

SRPCBA


Entretanto a crise continua constante pela ilha jorgense contando-se só no dia de hoje até agora pelo menos 18 eventos sentidos pelas populações locais o que denota um possível incremento no que diz respeito a sismos sentidos ...
​


----------



## lserpa (22 Mar 2022 às 15:46)

Uma coisa já dei conta, não sei se é recente ou não, mas a sismicidade a W do Faial abrandou muito! Havia sempre um cluster entre os 30 e os 60km a W do Capelo! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Mar 2022 às 16:53)

lserpa disse:


> Uma coisa já dei conta, não sei se é recente ou não, mas a sismicidade a W do Faial abrandou muito! Havia sempre um cluster entre os 30 e os 60km a W do Capelo!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É verdade ... Essa crise a W do Faial provocou alguns sismos sentidos na referida ilha e até alguns eventos mais energéticos que foram sentidos um pouco por todo o Grupo Central mas de há uns tempos para cá a sismicidade cessou quase por completo ...

Não deixa de ser curioso como os hotspots vão se alterando conforme as épocas ...


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2022 às 16:56)

Relembrando...


----------



## lserpa (22 Mar 2022 às 17:30)

Penso ser a ressonância deste sismo de 6.3


----------



## fablept (22 Mar 2022 às 17:51)

lserpa disse:


> Penso ser a ressonância deste sismo de 6.3



Foi do sismo que indicaste, mesmo no plot que criei para a estação ROSA, nota-se a linha mais grossa...mas deve-se às ondas sísmicas <1Hz do sismo de 6.3.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2022 às 19:00)

Açores preparados para sismo de maior magnitude ou erupção vulcânica em São Jorge.​Hoje às 14:31

*A atividade sísmica em São Jorge, nos Açores, continua "muito acima" dos valores de referência, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), que não exclui a possibilidade de um evento de maior magnitude ou possível erupção.*

"Continuamos com uma sismicidade claramente muito acima daquilo que é o normal para este sistema vulcânico fissural. Já foram registados, desde sábado, aproximadamente 1800 eventos e destes já foram sentidos 94. Todos os sismos registados na rede do CIVISA são de origem tectónica, até ao momento", explicou esta terça-feira o presidente do CIVISA, Rui Marques, em declarações à Lusa.

Segundo o investigador, o facto de a crise "se situar no denominado sistema vulcânico fissural das Manadas leva a que se passe a designar crise sismo-vulcânica".

"Temos de colocar todos os cenários possíveis em cima da mesa, não descartando qualquer um, ao nível de proteção civil de planeamento de emergência, de gestão de riscos", referiu, lembrando que se trata de "um sistema vulcânico ativo" que "teve uma erupção em 1580 e outra em 1808".

O presidente do CIVISA explicou que, por um lado, há "a possibilidade" da ocorrência de "um sismo com uma magnitude superior" aos eventos que se têm registado em São Jorge.

"Não é necessário muita magnitude para que haja danos. Estamos a falar de epicentros muito próximos das Velas. E, por outro lado, está a ocorrer esta sismicidade com uma frequência muito elevada num sistema vulcânico ativo, o que poderá evoluir para aquilo que é uma erupção vulcânica", vincou.

Rui Marques sublinhou, no entanto, que o CIVISA continua a proceder "a medições de dióxido de carbono no solo", acrescentando que neste momento "não" existem alterações "relativamente aos valores do passado".

No domingo, seguiram de São Miguel para a ilha de São Jorge quatro investigadores do CIVISA com "a finalidade de aumentar a capacidade de monitorização no local" da crise sísmica, que ocorre numa zona entre a vila das Velas, na zona sul da ilha, e a Fajã do Ouvidor, na costa norte.

Foram transportadas para a ilha duas estações sísmicas que se juntam às duas que já existiam em São Jorge.

"Havendo alguma alteração no sistema ela será comunicada aos órgãos de Proteção Civil", afirmou, referindo que as populações devem manter "a tranquilidade", estando "atentas à informação que é veiculada pelos órgãos oficiais", mas "não se devem dispersar com contra informação que, "por vezes, procuraram noutras fontes que não as oficiais".

Na segunda-feira os municípios das Velas e da Calheta ativaram os planos municipais de emergência de Proteção Civil.









						Açores preparados para sismo de maior magnitude ou erupção vulcânica em São Jorge
					

A atividade sísmica em São Jorge, nos Açores, continua "muito acima" dos valores de referência, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), que não exclui a possibilidade de um evento de maior magnitude ou possível erupção.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## lserpa (22 Mar 2022 às 20:06)

Deverei me preocupar?wow
O queé certo é que o sentinel vê um uplift 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2022 às 20:31)

lserpa disse:


> Deverei me preocupar?wow
> O queé certo é que o sentinel vê um uplift
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ena... Ou estes estão a exagerar e a gerar já o pânico desnecessariamente... ou colocaram em poucas palavras o que a protecção civil ainda não quis dizer...


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2022 às 20:34)

pelo menos toda a gente está a levar o cenário bem a sério... seja vulcão ou não.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Mar 2022 às 20:34)

Este outro também fala nisso.


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Mar 2022 às 20:57)

Entretanto o SRPCBA lançou mais uma nota informativa a desaconselhar as viagens não essenciais para a ilha de São Jorge.

*Nota informativa nº 3 

22/03/2022*
​
Na sequência da atual crise sismo-vulcânica que está a ser registada desde do dia 19 de março, na ilha de São Jorge, e tendo em conta a última informação disponibilizada pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), que não exclui possíveis eventos de maior magnitude, o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) vem, de forma preventiva, desaconselhar deslocações não essenciais para a ilha de São Jorge, tais como atividades desportivas ou culturais, de forma a não criar constrangimentos adicionais num eventual socorro à população.

O SPRCBA continua a acompanhar a situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso se justifique.

SRPCBA


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2022 às 20:59)

Duvido que os 'Açores' estejam preparados para um sismo de maior magnitude ou erupção vulcânica em S. Jorge. Devo penitenciar-me por não acreditar nas 'fontes oficiais'?

Sismo intenso foi há >40 anos. Não faço a mínima ideia da última erupção vulcânica nas imediações de zonas com alguma população.

O município das Velas tem ~5000 pessoas e ~3000 edifícios (censos). Seria uma chatice logística ter que acudir a uma emergência significativa especialmente se o (aero)porto local (que não ficam muito longe das zonas sensíveis) ficar danificado ou não houver condições operacionais (ex: fumaça). Há sempre o porto da Calheta, felizmente.

Sim, a proteção civil de vez em quando faz uns exercícios todos fixolas. Mas a realidade tende sempre a ser pior.

Que corra pelo melhor.


----------



## lserpa (22 Mar 2022 às 21:22)

Não seria pertinente criar um tópico para isto?
Tipo, crise Sismovulcanica de São Jorge. @Staff 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Mar 2022 às 21:27)

O Secretário Regional da Saúde e Desporto, Clélio Meneses, revelou hoje, na ilha Terceira, que está em curso a deslocação de equipamentos e equipas de socorro para a ilha de São Jorge, no âmbito do Plano de Prevenção Regional, decorrente da crise sísmica naquela ilha. 
Após reunião com o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil, em Angra do Heroísmo, Clélio Meneses avançou que já está em curso uma operação que envolve a intervenção de diversas entidades, “desde a proteção civil às forças armadas, passando pelas corporações de bombeiros de outras ilhas, pelos serviços locais e municipais de Proteção Civil de ambos os concelhos de São Jorge, também com a colaboração da Direção Regional da Saúde”. 
“O papel do Governo e da Proteção Civil é o de prevenir qualquer evento perturbador e é isso que estamos a fazer”, asseverou o governante.
O titular da pasta da Proteção Civil anunciou ainda que “os doentes internados no Centro de Saúde de Velas vão ser evacuados para a Calheta”, acrescentando que os doentes com mobilidade afetada vão ser também “identificados, de forma a serem protegidos”, durante operação a desenvolver em cooperação com as câmaras municipais. 
Na ocasião, o Secretário Regional da Saúde e Desporto revelou ainda, esta tarde, que seguiram para São Jorge diversos “equipamentos, dos quais um reboque multi-vítimas, um equipamento de busca e intervenção em estruturas colapsadas, câmaras de busca e equipamentos de estabilização”.
“Estamos em contato com a Atlânticoline em caso de necessidade de evacuação de pessoas, por via marítima, e também foram contactadas as forças armadas”, adiantou ainda.
“Na resposta ao nível de evacuações e cuidados de saúde, “não vamos ser negligentes na ação”, defendeu. 
Clélio Meneses clarificou igualmente que a crise sísmica em curso, na ilha de São Jorge, “não revelou qualquer evidência de atividade vulcânica e que todas as ocorrências têm origem tectónica, mas pelo histórico e pela localização dos epicentros ela poderá mesmo ocorrer”. 
Neste sentido, o governante desaconselhou as viagens para São Jorge e solicitou que tudo o que possa ser adiado para outra altura, desde viagens de desporto e outras atividades, deve ser adiado, desaconselhando a deslocação de pessoas para efeitos que não sejam estritamente necessários. 
"Havendo algum evento, com impacto maior, são mais pessoas para serem retiradas", sublinhou.
Por fim, o responsável pela pasta da Saúde e Desporto garantiu que irá haver comunicação regular com a população sobre a situação que se vive naquela ilha. 
“Estamos a comunicar o que sabemos, não estamos a esconder nada, estamos a acompanhar a situação ao minuto e a preparar-nos para dar uma resposta pronta e informaremos as pessoas”, concretizou o governante. 

© Governo dos Açores


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 21:41)

Não sei do que é que o governo central está à espera para enviar já para "ontem" navios de passageiros, não têm, que aluguem, deveria lá estar navios com capacidade para tirar 5000 pessoas na hora!

O navio Vasco da Gama está lá perto, pertence ao Mario Ferreira e anda com atores de novela.


----------



## fablept (22 Mar 2022 às 21:54)

lserpa disse:


> Deverei me preocupar?wow
> O queé certo é que o sentinel vê um uplift
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Não é um uplift significativo (poucas fringes), mas existe..

O que não quer dizer que vá ocorrer uma erupção amanhã ou se vá até ocorrer uma. A profundidade ainda é significativa, a não ser que o magma encontre um caminho fácil para atingir a superfície, ainda pode demorar algum tempo, pois ainda tem muita rocha (muitos mais sismos) para partir.


----------



## Hawk (22 Mar 2022 às 22:16)

Bem o GR dos Açores a explicar que a situação é diferente do habitual sem criar grandes alarmismos. Importante este equilíbrio, principalmente porque La Palma ainda está bem presente.

Os Açores são provavelmente a região do país com maior know-how em matéria de sismologia e vulcanologia. Mesmo tendo em conta que há comunicados emitidos por entidades regionais como o CIVISA, esperava-se que por esta altura o IPMA estivesse a fazer outro tipo de acompanhamento do evento.


----------



## irpsit (22 Mar 2022 às 22:18)

So hoje me apercebi do que estava a acontecer nos Acores.
Da minha experiencie (significativa) a seguir vulcanologia e sismos na Islandia (de 5 anos), eu diria que este evento é um tipico evento tectonico-magmatico, e tem grande probabilidade de resultar em erupcao. Provavelmente esta a ocorrer uma intrusao magmatica, e um rift tectonico em simultaneo. Na Islandia, quando estes eventos geram centenas de sismos tendem a acabar em erupcoes, mas nem sempre.

Estas crises podem levar 1 a 2 semanas antes de terminar numa erupcao. Portanto eu diria que uma eventual erupcao a comecar, comecaria no inicio de Abril. E arriscaria a dizer, provavelmente um evento mais efusivo do que explosivo.

A erupcao pode ocorrer como uma fissura algures proximo da Pico da Boa Esperanca, mas pode estender-se entre em toda a extensao Velas/Beira e Calheta. A regiao de Urzelina e Manadas estara mais proxima do centro da possivel erupcao.

Se vivem nesta regiao, convém evacuar nos proximos dois dias.


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Mar 2022 às 22:24)




----------



## fablept (22 Mar 2022 às 23:32)

Tópico seguimento da crise sismo-vulcânica de São Jorge que começou no dia 18/03/2022

*Consultar sismicidade nos Açores:*


			IVAR
		






						IPMA - Mapa sismicidade
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Plot estação sísmica São Jorge (ROSA a +-10km das Velas)


			Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)
		


*Proteção Civil Açores*








						Informação à População
					






					www.prociv.azores.gov.pt
				




*Vulcanismo na ilha de São Jorge*


			Carta Vulcanológica
		



			Vulcanismo Histórico
		


*Sismicidade Histórica*


			Sismos Destruidores


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Mar 2022 às 23:33)

Mais de 1300 sismos!! Com o porto das Velas e o aeroporto em risco se a coisa dá para o torto...


----------



## lserpa (22 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

GSM2046 disse:


> Mais de 1300 sismos!! Com o porto das Velas e o aeroporto em risco se a coisa dá para o torto...



Há o Porto da Calheta como alternativa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 23:51)

Numa altura destas, com esta guerra na Europa, acontecer isto na ilha de São Jorge, hum!.... dá que pensar!
São Jorge a combater o dragão e sendo São Jorge o Padroeiro de Moscovo, sinais à vista, para quem acredita está claro!!!


----------



## fablept (22 Mar 2022 às 23:56)

Criei este tópico (https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/crise-sismo-vulcanica-sao-jorge-2022.10806/), para continuarmos o seguimento num tópico dedicado..

@Administrador ou algum membro da Staff pudesse mover as respostas..


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 00:05)

Entretanto hoje dia 22/03 temos um total de pelo menos 38 sismos sentidos até ao momento o que se constitui num novo recorde de sismos sentidos desde o início da crise a 19/03.

É de facto uma situação que pode evoluir muito rapidamente e por isso a acompanhar em permanência por todos.

Aqui na vizinha Ilha Terceira se não fosse pela informação neste fórum e na TV nem imaginariamos o que está a acontecer numa ilha que vemos quase diariamente de onde estamos ...

Situação inédita desde que me lembro de existir ou seja desde há 36 anos ...

Mesmo a Serreta não me recordo de ter um swarm tão intenso como este.


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Mar 2022 às 01:18)

A todos os colegas de fórum, o meu agradecimento pelas partilhas de informação e de experiências.

Pelo que falo com amigos e familiares de São Jorge, há algum medo instalado e conheço quem já tenha malas mochilas preparando uma possível evacuação.

Efetivamente pelo que me contam, há pessoas da Calheta pouco têm sentido a sismicidade, e pessoas das Velas que relatam tremores constantes que, juntamente com a natural preocupação, têm resultado nestas últimas 2 noites em branco.

Minha avó, jorgense, ainda hoje contava as histórias dos episódios que chegou a viver em São Jorge em termos sísmicos e as "lendas" de que os Açores ainda haviam de ter 10 ilhas resultantes da separação de uma delas. Seria São Jorge afinal. Logo lhe expliquei que seria mais provável São Jorge aumentar de dimensão do que se separar em 2 com estes sismos ou eventual erupção... Mas não foi propriamente a resposta mais apaziguadora.

Vamos ver o que a Mãe Natureza nos reserva. De tantas catástrofes e desgraças a acontecer no mundo, neste momento, esta é uma que o Homem nunca poderá evitar ou controlar.

Aconteça o que acontecer, que as boas gentes de São Jorge se mantenham seguras e que não traga danos de maior ao nível infraestrutural.


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 01:36)

Estas situações são cíclicas nos Açores, é um facto! 
Todos nós açorianos que vivemos aqui nestes torrões do Atlântico sabemos que mais dia, menos dia isto acabará por acontecer.
Desde o início do povoamento dos Açores que as erupções vulcânicas não são de todo desconhecidas, e fazem parte da história das gentes do arquipélago. 
Por ilhas, as que registaram maior número de ocorrências vulcânicas desde o seu povoamento foram São Miguel, Terceira, Pico, Faial e São Jorge.
Há alguns anos atrás passou se o mesmo na ilha de São Miguel, com a suspeita de uma erupção no sistema Fogo /Congro. Felizmente tal não chegou a acontecer, mas é só questão de tempo até voltar a ser uma realidade, tal como será em São Jorge ou em qualquer outra ilha das acima mencionadas, havendo um maior risco como é óbvio, nas ilhas que concentram maior número de vulcões potencialmente activos. 
Todas as ilhas açorianas têm origem na mesma génese, logo, é bom que as pessoas encarem estes fenómenos como algo recorrente e parte do meio natural onde vivem!


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 01:37)

Victor Hugo Forjaz apela à tranquilidade dos jorgenses
					

Qual a sua opinião sobre esta crise sísmica em São Jorge?  Victor Hugo Forjaz (Vulcanólogo Jubilado) – Fui como jovem monitor da Universidade de Lisboa a São Jorge na crise sísmica de 1964 com Frederico Machado. A situação era muito semelhante a esta. Houve uma pequena erupção submarina ao largo...



					correiodosacores.pt


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2022 às 01:50)

Sismicidade em São Jorge nos últimos 20 anos, praticamente inexistente..


----------



## Hazores (23 Mar 2022 às 02:57)

Muito obrigado a todos os que contribuem para este fórum continuar a ser uma referência e uma constante aprendizagem para mim....

Como foi referido aqui anteriormente, muitas das pessoas, algumas das quais minhas conhecidas, estão de malas feitas para "fugirem" rapidamente da ilha caso algo aconteça... Esperemos que não seja necessário! 

Na minha opinião, mesmo que inconscientemente, as imagens do vulcão de la Palma ainda estão bem vivas na cabeça dos açorianos.... 
E sabemos bem que nos Açores pode acontecer o mesmo, pois nos movemos sobre terra que treme, observamos a terra a "respirar" através das fumarolas constantes... 

Se algo acontecer (atividade eruptiva) e não houver um sismo arrasador, poderei assistir de janela a um vulcão, o que não é para todos!!!


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 03:24)

Sinceramente, e na minha humilde opinião, nenhuma ilha dos Açores (à excepção de Santa Maria, Flores e Corvo) deveriam ser consideradas "seguras" para serem habitadas pelo elevado grau de risco vulcânico que apresentam.
Por outras palavras, as ilhas de São Miguel, Terceira, Graciosa, Pico, Faial e São Jorge não oferecem segurança sísmico-vulcânica alguma às suas populações. Basta ler o historial das mesmas ou seguir o site DO CIVISA para nos apercebermos da infindável  quantidade de sismos que existe quase diária ou semanalmente nas mesmas, sendo umas mais que outras, consoante o número de vulcões activos, e falhas que apresentam.
Mais cedo ou mais tarde, isto vai tudo pelos ares, é uma realidade e não há volta a dar.
As ilhas são ainda muito jovens, logo, geológicamente falando, estas ocorrências não irão terminar nem tão cedo. São Miguel, São Jorge e Terceira  são autênticas panelas de pressão nos Açores ..
Quem quiser segurança que vá viver para Santa Maria, para as Flores ou para o Corvo porque todas as restantes têm os seus dias contados...


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 03:39)

Hazores disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos os que contribuem para este fórum continuar a ser uma referência e uma constante aprendizagem para mim....
> 
> Como foi referido aqui anteriormente, muitas das pessoas, algumas das quais minhas conhecidas, estão de malas feitas para "fugirem" rapidamente da ilha caso algo aconteça... Esperemos que não seja necessário!
> 
> ...


A última grande erupção pliniana na ilha de São Miguel, e segundo relatos históricos, foi vista até do Grupo Central e da ilha vizinha de Santa Maria, chegando mesmo as cinzas até às Flores, logo no caso de surgir alguma ocorrência em São Jorge,  ser visto da Terceira poderá ser belo, mas também muito mais perigoso devido ao efeito nocivo dos gases e das cinzas.


----------



## Aine (23 Mar 2022 às 09:58)

https://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/so...sao-jorge-entrevista-ao-geologo-jose-madeira/


----------



## Hazores (23 Mar 2022 às 10:11)

Açor disse:


> A última grande erupção pliniana na ilha de São Miguel, e segundo relatos históricos, foi vista até do Grupo Central e da ilha vizinha de Santa Maria, chegando mesmo as cinzas até às Flores, logo no caso de surgir alguma ocorrência em São Jorge,  ser visto da Terceira poderá ser belo, mas também muito mais perigoso devido ao efeito nocivo dos gases e das cinzas.


Açor, estava a ser irónico em relação à vista do vulcão da janela.... tenho plena consciência da gravidade da situação caso ocorresse a erupção de um vulcão na ilha vizinha.
Só por curiosidade, aquando do vulcão dos Capelinhos na ilha do Faial existem relatos de observar-se durante a noite, por cima da ilha de S. Jorge, vermelho e durante o dia fumo.


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 11:06)

Hazores disse:


> Açor, estava a ser irónico em relação à vista do vulcão da janela.... tenho plena consciência da gravidade da situação caso ocorresse a erupção de um vulcão na ilha vizinha.
> Só por curiosidade, aquando do vulcão dos Capelinhos na ilha do Faial existem relatos de observar-se durante a noite, por cima da ilha de S. Jorge, vermelho e durante o dia fumo.



Existem igualmente relatos que o clarão foi visível das Flores à noite.
Nem o Faial pode ser considerado seguro.
Nos Açores, pelo menos existem 5 ilhas que são  autênticas bombas relógio.
As outras não oferecem assim tanta perigosidade, quer pelo seu historial, quer pelo número de vulcões activos.
O mesmo se passa nas Canárias. Há ilhas potencialmente mais activas do que outras.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 11:12)

Na Serreta lembro me bem de querer ir lá todos os dias ver o vulcão com os binóculos ... 

Mas foi como sabemos um vulcão totalmente diferente e inédito visto que não teve explosões de magma nem efusividade ...

Deu até origem a um novo tipo de vulcão ... O vulcão Serretiano ...

Víamos bolinhas amarelas no mar ... Parecia um ilhéu iluminado entre a Terceira e São Jorge. 

Nem barulho fazia ... Apenas observavamos as luzinhas a emergir do mar ...


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2022 às 11:16)




----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 12:16)

Dar nota que o IVAR/CIVISA deixou de dar nota dos eventos individualmente em comunicados desde ontem pelas 20 horas o que me faz pensar que devido ao número incrível de sismos sentidos vão começar a fazer comunicados gerais do dia ... Pois são tantos eventos sentidos que fica complicado fazer comunicados individuais para todos ...


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 12:47)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Na Serreta lembro me bem de querer ir lá todos os dias ver o vulcão com os binóculos ...
> 
> Mas foi como sabemos um vulcão totalmente diferente e inédito visto que não teve explosões de magma nem efusividade ...
> 
> ...


O vulcão da Serreta foi efémero, tanto na sua duração como na sua intensidade. 
Uma próxima e mais efusiva erupção não é descartável, mas o que me preocupa mais de todos os aparelhos vulcânicos submarinos dos Açores é o vulcão João de Castro sendo responsável pela maior parte dos abalos entre São Miguel e Terceira e aquele que originou uma ilha entre estas duas. 
Graciosa, Terceira e São Miguel são rasgadas por uma falha geológica muito activa, logo é igualmente uma zona crítica. 
Num futuro não muito remoto, e falando numa questão geológica, o destino da Terceira e São Miguel é fundirem se as duas numa só ilha de grandes proporções, mas nessa altura talvez já nem devamos estar cá para ver isso acontecer. 
Para além disso, o destino do Faial e do Pico será o mesmo.


----------



## Aine (23 Mar 2022 às 13:53)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...dia/noticias/textos/Crise_sismica_S_Jorge.png


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Mar 2022 às 14:58)

Aine disse:


> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...dia/noticias/textos/Crise_sismica_S_Jorge.png



Vou deixar screenshot aqui:








E lá vem o IPMA falar em ascensão de magma


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2022 às 15:27)

AzoresPower disse:


> Vou deixar screenshot aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O consenso é esse, uma intrusão magmática em profundidade, deformação (INSAR), tipo de actividade sísmica constante, mas sem haver um evento principal, sismos em maior profundidade do que o habitual aqui nos Açores e olhando para o histórico sísmico da zona e o histórico vulcânico (poucos kms das últimas duas erupções na ilha), é a justificação mais válida para o que está a ocorrer na ilha.

Como já foi dito aqui, São Miguel passou por algo semelhante em 2004~2005, com quase 30 0000 sismos registados, e suspeita-se também de uma intrusão magmática, mas a nível sísmico, não se registou nesse período nenhum sismo puramente vulcânico (tremor, sismos de baixa frequência, etc). Sismos suspeitos, apenas ocorreram a partir de 2011, com episódios de sismos de baixa frequência. Nesse caso, a intrusão não chegou à superfície.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 16:01)

Confirma-se o que suspeitava ...

O CIVISA lançou já hoje um comunicado conjunto com os eventos todos sentidos pelas populações até uma certa hora.

Fica aqui o último comunicado deste instituto em relação a esta situação.


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.



Vários sismos têm sido sentidos pela população.



Desde as 22:00 do dia 22 de março até às 10:00 (hora local) de dia 23 de março, foram sentidos 20 sismos.



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Hora Magnitude Localização Intensidade (EMM) Freguesia

22:16 1,6 1 km NE Velas III Urzelina

22:18 1,6 3km E Santo Amaro III Santo Amaro

22:46 2,0 3km NNW Urzelina III/IV Velas

23:29 2,3 1 km NNE Velas III/IV Velas, Rosais e Santo Amaro

23:38 2,0 1 km S Beira III/IV Rosais

00:26 2,2 1 km SE Beira III/IV Velas e Rosais III Santo Amaro

00:42 2,3 1 km NW Santo Amaro III/IV Velas e Rosais

00:53 2,2 3 km NNW Urzelina III/IV Urzelina e Velas III Santo Amaro

01:01 2,2 3 km NW Urzelina III/IV Urzelina e Velas III Rosais

01:11 2,1 1 km NNE Santo Amaro III Santo Amaro

01:39 1,8 2 km WSW Beira III Velas

01:46 2,5 1 km N Velas IV Santo Amaro e Velas III/IV Norte Grande, Urzelina e Rosais III São Roque do Pico, Prainha e Santo António

01:52 1,8 1 km WSW Beira III Velas e Santo Amaro

02:00 2,3 3 km NW Urzelina III/IV Santo Amaro e Velas

03:11 2,2 1 km S Beira III/IV Santo Amaro, Velas e Rosais III Urzelina

04:33 1,9 0,5 km SSW Beira III Rosais

06:16 2,1 3 km E Santo Amaro III/IV Urzelina

06:53 2,7 3 km NNW Urzelina IV Santo Amaro e Velas III/IV Urzelina, Norte Grande e Rosais

08:10 2,4 1 km SSE Beira III/IV Velas e Santo Amaro

08:55 2,3 1 km SSE Beira IV Velas e Santo Amaro III/IV Urzelina

CIVISA


Entretanto mais sismos após esta hora tem continuado a ser sentidos devendo ser divulgada a nota em relação a esses eventos em comunicados futuros.


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

Mesmo que se esteja a "pecar" por excesso  de precaução, mais vale prevenir que remediar, e sou  da opinião que se devia evacuar a população da zona epicentral da ilha o mais rápido possível.


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 16:31)

fablept disse:


> O consenso é esse, uma intrusão magmática em profundidade, deformação (INSAR), tipo de actividade sísmica constante, mas sem haver um evento principal, sismos em maior profundidade do que o habitual aqui nos Açores e olhando para o histórico sísmico da zona e o histórico vulcânico (poucos kms das últimas duas erupções na ilha), é a justificação mais válida para o que está a ocorrer na ilha.
> 
> Como já foi dito aqui, São Miguel passou por algo semelhante em 2004~2005, com quase 30 0000 sismos registados, e suspeita-se também de uma intrusão magmática, mas a nível sísmico, não se registou nesse período nenhum sismo puramente vulcânico (tremor, sismos de baixa frequência, etc). Sismos suspeitos, apenas ocorreram a partir de 2011, com episódios de sismos de baixa frequência. Nesse caso, a intrusão não chegou à superfície.


Na passada crise sísmico-vulcânica do vulcão do Fogo em São Miguel chegaram até a interditar o trânsito a quem se deslocava ao topo da serra, chegando mesmo a ilha a estar em alerta amarelo para a quantidade de energia sísmica libertada nessa altura por ser precisamente em terra, tal como acontece agora em São Jorge.

Houve até quem dissesse que alguns peixes da lagoa  apareceram mortos a boiar à superfície das águas pelo aumento da emissão do dióxido de carbono. A cidade da Ribeira Grande e Vila Franca do Campo estão igualmente na mira deste futuro acontecimento.
Mas mais cedo ou mais tarde será uma triste realidade a voltar a acontecer em São Miguel, já que de todos os aparelhos vulcânicos da ilha ( e esta é a ilha com maior número de vulcões activos em terra) este é o que aparenta estar mais irrequieto nos últimos tempos, e neste caso, uma possível evacuação em massa presumo que seja mais complicado por ser uma ilha mais densamente povoada que São Jorge.
Outra questão interessante é que as Furnas em São Miguel são uma autêntica panela de pressão, e não percebo como é possível autorizarem a construção de estações de combustível em cima de furnas e fumarolas.... Para não falar da quantidade de gases de enxofre que são emanados pelos bueiros da mesma localidade... 

Por exemplo, a bomba de abastecimento de combustível da mesma vila tem furnas a fervilhar mesmo à porta da entrada, aliás, toda aquela zona até à Ribeira Quente é uma enorme bomba relógio.
 Quem serpenteia a estrada das Furnas até à freguesia da Ribeira Quente rapidamente se apercebe da quantidade de furnas a fervilhar pelas encostas, e no entanto o mal só acontece aos outros...
Resumindo,  é a sina de vivermos em ilhas vulcânicas. Esperemos que a situação actual de São Jorge não sirva de exemplo para ninguém.
Os próximos tempos dirão.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 18:59)

O swarm continua ...

De referir que os últimos sismos tem sido próximos ao aeroporto de São Jorge mais próximos da Urzelina e um pouco mais a Este das Velas ...

Curiosamente a zona do suposto uplift que alegadamente foi visto no satélite não tem sido povoada com sismos o que não deixa de ser estranho ... 

Não é muito longe da fringe que apareceu na imagem do GeologyHub mas não tem havido eventos mesmo na faixa onde poderá haver a alegada intrusão de magma tirando alguns eventos na zona do Pico da Esperança já do dia 19 aquando do início da crise sísmica ...


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 19:02)

Wessel1985 disse:


> O swarm continua ...
> 
> De referir que os últimos sismos tem sido próximos ao aeroporto de São Jorge mais próximos da Urzelina e um pouco mais a Este das Velas ...
> 
> ...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 19:05)

lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Troquei algumas mensagens com o GeologyHub, ele ficou de voltar a verificar a image do Sentinel de hoje.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 19:08)

Ainda hoje numa aplicação móvel falavam em 2 intrusões de magma à superfície, mas os organismos oficiais por enquanto não confirmam essa possibilidade


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 19:16)

Pela pesquisa que fiz, a maior parte das erupções registadas em São Jorge têm carácter efusivo, tal como a última em La Palma.
Entre uma erupção efusiva e uma outra pliniana, venha o diabo e escolha...


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 19:19)

Açor disse:


> Pela pesquisa que fiz, a maior parte das erupções registadas em São Jorge têm carácter efusivo, tal como a última em La Palma.
> Entre uma erupção efusiva e uma outra pliniania, venha o diabo e escolha...



A esmagadora maioria dos vulcões ocorridos em São Jorge foram monogenéticos. 
Os vulcões poligeneticos, à semelhança das sete cidades, furnas, caldeira do Faial, por exemplo, estes é que são capazes de gerar erupções com maior índice de explosividade. Têm magma mais rico em gases. 

No caso de São Jorge, a falha é toda ela geradora de erupções fissurais.

Caso seja sub-aérea, aplica-se uma erupção strombaliana. 

No entanto, como é uma ilha muito rica em água subterrânea, poderá gerar algumas explosões de intensidade considerável de origem freatomagmática. 
Já aconteceu no passado, gerando 3 nuvens ardentes na zona de velas.

Caso seja surtseiana, será bem mais agressiva. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 19:36)

@lserpa


lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Certo. 

Isso parece-me importante para podermos analisar a questão sem sermos traídos pelo possível vapor de água que pode interferir com os dados do satélite.

A imagem de ontem se bem me recordo não tinha estas camadas nas outras ilhas pois penso não ter chovido ontem no grupo central ( o seguimento meteorológico nas ilhas do triângulo passaram a ter um carácter de ainda maior importância ).

@lserpa como vives no Faial talvez me possas confirmar melhor esta situação do estado do tempo do dia 22/03 por ai.

Sem dúvida que é importante captar o Sentinel várias vezes e principalmente em dias em que não haja vapor de água na atmosfera para termos uma maior certeza acerca da situação em concreto. 

Aguardemos por mais informações e fico contente que o Geology Hub esteja a fazer esse trabalho de acompanhamento deste satélite pois pode ajudar a entender melhor a situação apesar de obviamente ser as equipas no terreno do CIVISA que com dados mais objetivos poderão tirar conclusões definitivas acerca de possíveis intrusões de magma próximas à superfície.


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 19:38)

Conferência de imprensa 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 19:44)

Entretanto o VolcanoDiscovery lançou mais uma nota acerca da situação. 










						São Jorge Island (Azores): seismic swarm continues with no clear trend
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 19:54)

@fablept sabes onde é possível ter acesso ao corte vertical da profundidade que o volcanodoscovery mostra? 

Aquilo sim!  Da para ter uma noção da evolução.
Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2022 às 19:54)

Wessel1985 disse:


> @lserpa
> 
> Certo.
> 
> ...


O Sentinel 1b não passa todos os dias por cima de São Jorge..só a cada 7 ou 10 dias (não me recordo ao certo), por isso se a última imagem é de 21...ainda temos que esperar mais alguns dias, até que possam processar de novo com novas imagens. Como falaram, as condições meteorológicas nos Açores são manhosas para obter bons resultados, já vi um estudo feito em São Miguel nos últimos anos, que nunca conseguiram obter bons resultados, por isso recorreram a "reflectores" colocados em certos pontos da ilha, para que conseguissem obter esses pontos nos interferogramas, não tinham uma imagem tão abrangente, mas podiam confirmar que nos pontos a,b,c,etc havia movimento. Podem consultar as imagens aqui (para processamento) - https://scihub.copernicus.eu/dhus/#/home

Segundo a conferência de imprensa de à pouco, o nível de alerta vulcânico foi aumentado hoje de V3 para V4 - Possibilidade Real de Erupção.


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2022 às 19:56)

lserpa disse:


> @fablept sabes onde é possível ter acesso ao corte vertical da profundidade que o volcanodoscovery mostra?
> 
> Aquilo sim!  Da para ter uma noção da evolução.
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Quase de certeza que utilizou os dados do IPMA e fez o seu próprio plot. 

O IVAR antes dava para tirar a profundidade do XML, mas retiraram (já contei esta história anteriormente) à uns anos.


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 19:57)

fablept disse:


> Quase de certeza que utilizou os dados do IPMA e fez o seu próprio plot.
> 
> O IVAR antes dava para tirar a profundidade do XML, mas retiraram (já contei esta história anteriormente) à uns anos.



Sim, lembro-me disso 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 20:00)

lserpa disse:


> A esmagadora maioria dos vulcões ocorridos em São Jorge foram monogenéticos.
> Os vulcões poligeneticos, à semelhança das sete cidades, furnas, caldeira do Faial, por exemplo, estes é que são capazes de gerar erupções com maior índice de explosividade. Têm magma mais rico em gases.
> 
> No caso de São Jorge, a falha é toda ela geradora de erupções fissurais.
> ...



De qualquer forma o perigo de uma erupção efusiva é real


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 20:54)

Nada de confusões : A falha transformante de São Jorge que vai até à ilha de São Miguel é a responsável pela actual crise sísmico-vulcânica na ilha e que em nada tem a ver com o RIFT da Terceira como já andam a afirmar pelo Facebook. 
Alguns profetas da desgraça já começam a dizer que o mesmo fenómeno irá acontecer nas ilhas de São Miguel e Terceira. 
Não que não seja possível mas uma coisa não tem nada a ver com outra.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2022 às 20:57)

A página volcano discovery colocou uma secção de acompanhamento:








						Etna Volcano webcams - interactive viewer including live seismograms
					

Interactive online tool to view volcano webcams and live seismic recordings side-by-side online. Powered by www.VolcanoDiscovery.com



					webcams.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## Açor (23 Mar 2022 às 20:59)

ecobcg disse:


> A página volcano discovery colocou uma secção de acompanhamento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As imagens ainda não estão disponíveis


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 21:10)

Para quem não sabe, estamos em V4
A escala vai de v1 a V5


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (23 Mar 2022 às 21:17)

Há algum link para estações GPS de monitorização da deformação do solo, tipo este das Canarias?

GPS Network in Canary Islands and Fogo, Cape Verde




__





						Canary
					





					www.seis.nagoya-u.ac.jp
				




Ou não havendo online, alguma entidade referiu algo sobre deformação medida dessa forma?


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 21:21)

*Ativação do Plano Regional de Emergência de Proteção Civil dos Açores*
​
Na sequência da crise sísmica que se verifica na ilha de São Jorge, e de acordo com a informação técnica do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) e do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) torna público a ativação do Plano Regional de Emergência de Proteção Civil dos Açores com efeito imediatos.

Mais se informa que, considerando que a presente situação implica a adoção de medidas especiais, nos termos previstos no Plano Regional de Emergência de Proteção Civil dos Açores, ficam acionados os agentes de proteção civil da Região necessários aos trabalhos para a resolução das ocorrências, sem prejuízo das decisões tomadas pelo Comandante das Operações de Socorro.

Ficam ainda acionadas todas as entidades e pessoas com especial dever de colaboração nos termos do mesmo plano.

SRPCBA


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2022 às 21:57)

Pelos vistos a APP da Volcano Discovery já coloca o vulcão como estando activo


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2022 às 22:04)

Sismos em São Jorge obrigam a avançar com plano de evacuação.​Hoje às 21:18

*Doentes internados em Velas já foram transferidos para o município da Calheta, como prevenção. Meios aéreos e navio mobilizados para a ilha.*









						Sismos em São Jorge: Governo admite ″possibilidade real de erupção″
					

O Governo Regional dos Açores alertou que, com base no Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica, existe uma "possibilidade real de erupção" na ilha de São Jorge. Entretanto, a Proteção Civil ativou o plano de emergência.




					www.jn.pt
				




(notícia paga)


----------



## Mammatus (23 Mar 2022 às 22:21)

Snifa disse:


> Pelos vistos a APP da Volcano Discovery já coloca o vulcão como estando activo



Próximo ao pico da Esperança.

A paisagem é brutal.

https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.6505...121.000015-ro-0-fo100!7i12000!8i6000?hl=pt-PT


----------



## kikofra (23 Mar 2022 às 22:44)

As deformações nas interferometrias também não podem ser geradas pela ausência de orbitas exactas? Tenho ideia que só estão disponivéis um tempo depois. É pena também termos o s1a inoperacional, daria termos os dois disponiveis. Em relação as estações em terra, não precisam de uns dias depois da instalação para se tornarem úteis? Isto porque há uns tempos num documentário sobre vulcões, os cientistas de um vulcão islandes falavam de dias para a precisão ser boa.


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2022 às 23:14)

kikofra disse:


> As deformações nas interferometrias também não podem ser geradas pela ausência de orbitas exactas? Tenho ideia que só estão disponivéis um tempo depois. É pena também termos o s1a inoperacional, daria termos os dois disponiveis. Em relação as estações em terra, não precisam de uns dias depois da instalação para se tornarem úteis? Isto porque há uns tempos num documentário sobre vulcões, os cientistas de um vulcão islandes falavam de dias para a precisão ser boa.



Sim, são vários os factores desde orbitas, posição do satélite (ascendente/descendente), meteorologia, densidade de vegetação..o que leva a falta de coerência e os resultados não são os melhores.

Experiências que fiz na altura (Março/Abril 2019, episódio sísmico no flanco do vulcão do Fogo - São Miguel)..fringes, aonde? tem alguma coisa no flanco do vulcão, mas os olhos veem o que queremos que vejam eheh


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 23:27)

Snifa disse:


> Pelos vistos a APP da Volcano Discovery já coloca o vulcão como estando activo


É a classificação de 2/5 que deram em relação à probabilidade de erupção que faz com que coloquem o vulcão a amarelo pois já existe actividade vulcânica no subsolo ...

Se subir no nível deles passa a laranja que eleva o alerta de erupção e vermelho é quando entra efectivamente em erupção ...

Mas sim ... o menino acordou e pode dar mesmo um ar da sua graça ...

Aguardemos os próximos capítulos ...


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 23:35)

LMMS disse:


> Não percebo nada de vulcões, mas se a erupção for no pico da esperança, isso significa que a lava pode escorrer para os 2 lados da ilha, certo?
> Neste video, a lava pode sair por qualquer uma daquelas crateras que se vêm?



Onde sairá, será uma incógnita.
Sabe-se mais ou menos onde poderá sair. Dificilmente sairá no Pico da esperança. 
A probabilidade mais elevada, será onde estão a ocorrer os hipocentros. 
Normalmente sairá onde encontrar menos resistência, isto inclui sair debaixo de água. 
São Jorge é uma ilha estreita ao contrário do vulcão de Reykjavik e de La palma. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## kikofra (23 Mar 2022 às 23:36)

fablept disse:


> Sim, são vários os factores desde orbitas, posição do satélite (ascendente/descendente), meteorologia, densidade de vegetação..o que leva a falta de coerência e os resultados não são os melhores.
> 
> Experiências que fiz na altura (Março/Abril 2019, episódio sísmico no flanco do vulcão do Fogo - São Miguel)..fringes, aonde? tem alguma coisa no flanco do vulcão, mas os olhos veem o que queremos que vejam eheh


Tenho ideia que se usares a toolbox do sentinel, pelo menos as versões mais recentes se a passagens não forem comparáveis até te dá alertas/erro. Mas realmente, acho que apesar de dar para brincar com isto a resolução e a quantidade de passagens retiram um bocado de utilidade para estes casos, apesar de a ESA ter uma rapid mapping team para eventos de emergência, secalhar têm outro tipo de acesso.

Não rebentaste com o PC nessa brincadeira?  As vezes ponho-me a tentar dar utilidade a interferometria para alguns projectos que participo, mas mesmo em coisas mais reduzidas o meu pc sofre


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

Entretanto saiu mais um comunicado do CIVISA referente à actividade sismológica no local.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 23-03-2022, 22:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Vários sismos têm sido sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 23 de março, foram sentidos 12 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​23/mar​10:02​2,4​3 km E Santo AmaroIV​VelasIII/IV​Urzelina e Norte Grande23/mar​10:21​2,4​3 km E Santo AmaroIII/IV​Velas e Urzelina23/mar​11:15​1,9​3 km E Santo AmaroIII​Velas23/mar​14:55​2,7​0,5 km SE BeiraIV​Velas, Urzelina, Santo Amaro e Rosais23/mar​15:06​2,2​0,5 NNW VelasIII​Velas23/mar​15:38​2,2​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Velas23/mar​16:31​2,5​1 km NNE VelasIV​Velas e Santo Amaro23/mar​16:40​2,3​0,5 km SSW BeiraIII/IV​Velas e Santo Amaro23/mar​16:56​2,2​3 km NW UrzelinaIII/IV​VelasIII​Santo Amaro23/mar​17:30​2,2​3km E Santo AmaroIII/IV​VelasIII​Manadas23/mar​17:57​2,5​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​VelasIII​Urzelina e Rosais23/mar​18:16​1,6​1 km N Santo AmaroIII​Velas



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## LMMS (23 Mar 2022 às 23:41)

Eu apaguei o post, pois foi com o video errado, portanto onde se vê todas estas crateras, pode sair lava?


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 23:50)

Não posso dizer que não, mas acho pouco provável que cheguem tão alto.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ao ocorrer será mais ou menos nas áreas indicadas


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2022 às 23:58)

O Pico da esperança fica a 1051m 
A sismicidade está a ocorrer na área a vermelho.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ao ocorrer uma erupção fissural, a probabilidade mais elevada de surgirem bocas eruptivas, será nesta faixa a vermelho.
O que não quer dizer que, nos dê uma finta e abra por outro lado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 00:09)

lserpa disse:


> O Pico da esperança fica a 1051m
> A sismicidade está a ocorrer na área a vermelho.
> 
> 
> ...



Bem ...

 Isso então quer dizer que há a probabilidade de uma possível erupção poder começar mesmo por cima da Vila das Velas nos montes adjacentes ...

Todos esperamos que não aconteça ...

Mas eu se vivesse ali acho que já sabia o que tinha feito ...


----------



## fablept (24 Mar 2022 às 00:10)

kikofra disse:


> Tenho ideia que se usares a toolbox do sentinel, pelo menos as versões mais recentes se a passagens não forem comparáveis até te dá alertas/erro. Mas realmente, acho que apesar de dar para brincar com isto a resolução e a quantidade de passagens retiram um bocado de utilidade para estes casos, apesar de a ESA ter uma rapid mapping team para eventos de emergência, secalhar têm outro tipo de acesso.
> 
> Não rebentaste com o PC nessa brincadeira?  As vezes ponho-me a tentar dar utilidade a interferometria para alguns projectos que participo, mas mesmo em coisas mais reduzidas o meu pc sofre



Sem querer entrar em offtopic.. quando apanhei o jeito de fazer subset (sem saber se tem grande impacto na qualidade do interf), fazia subset por ilha e sendo pequenos pedaços de terra, aquilo até ia rápido 
Agora quando queria fazer da imagem por inteiro (por exemplo apanhar o grupo central dos Açores) tinha que alugar uma boa máquina virtual e fazer o processamento remotamente, o meu pc da altura, soluçava por todos os cantos eheh

João Luís Gaspar (Universidade dos Açores) deu uma entrevista no telejornal RTPAçores, recomendo a verem..








						Telejornal Açores de 23 Mar 2022 - RTP Play - RTP
					

Todos os dias a RTP-Açores leva a todos os açorianos a atualização de toda a informação da região do país e do mundo.




					www.rtp.pt
				




Falou que o número de sismos que indicam é muito menor ao real, pois os sismos que o CIVISA indica é um evento registado/catalogado, enquanto nos sismogramas os sinais sísmicos (sismos de muito baixa magnitude,e ou que estejam mais profundos) é N vezes superior.

Também indicou que o IVAR/CIVISA vai lançar uma página web dedicada a esta crise, será que vamos ter uns sismogramas? Relatórios? Estou curioso..


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 00:13)

fablept disse:


> Sem querer entrar em offtopic.. quando apanhei o jeito de fazer subset (sem saber se tem grande impacto na qualidade do interf), fazia subset por ilha e sendo pequenos pedaços de terra, aquilo até ia rápido
> Agora quando queria fazer da imagem por inteiro (por exemplo apanhar o grupo central dos Açores) tinha que alugar uma boa máquina virtual e fazer o processamento remotamente, o meu pc da altura, soluçava por todos os cantos eheh
> 
> João Luís Gaspar (Universidade dos Açores) deu uma entrevista no telejornal RTPAçores, recomendo a verem..
> ...



Já me tinha esquecido de falar nessa página.

Espero que tenha material interessante para os geocuriosos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 00:14)

fablept disse:


> Sem querer entrar em offtopic.. quando apanhei o jeito de fazer subset (sem saber se tem grande impacto na qualidade do interf), fazia subset por ilha e sendo pequenos pedaços de terra, aquilo até ia rápido
> Agora quando queria fazer da imagem por inteiro (por exemplo apanhar o grupo central dos Açores) tinha que alugar uma boa máquina virtual e fazer o processamento remotamente, o meu pc da altura, soluçava por todos os cantos eheh
> 
> João Luís Gaspar (Universidade dos Açores) deu uma entrevista no telejornal RTPAçores, recomendo a verem..
> ...


Sem dúvida. 

Vale a pena assistir à entrevista.

A verdade é que para elevarem o nível de alerta é porque começam a recolher mais dados indicadores de que uma erupção pode mesmo ter lugar ... 

Amanhã a seguir ao Telejornal na RTP Açores vão fazer uma emissão especial acerca deste tópico.

Estou curioso para observar o que vão dizer.


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 00:16)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Bem ...
> 
> Isso então quer dizer que há a probabilidade de uma possível erupção poder começar mesmo por cima da Vila das Velas nos montes adjacentes ...
> 
> ...



Esta é a minha leitura do que vejo estar a ocorrer agora. 
Mas da mesma forma que a crise migrou de este para Oeste, pode inverter… é puramente uma incógnita.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 00:46)

Vamos acompanhando o desenrolar do fenómeno. Isto tanto pode acabar de um dia para o outro.
Em 2005 na crise do Vulcão do Fogo o magma felizmente quedou se a 2 km da superfície e felizmente a erupção não aconteceu. Posteriormente houve uma outra crise mais pequena que até se prolongou por uns meses acabando a mesma por cessar sem nada de especial para recordar, como também pode passar por dias em que a actividade aumenta substancialmente prolongando se no tempo por duração indeterminada e de forma mais preocupante. Há que estar atento. Estas coisas são sempre imprevisíveis. Mas uma coisa é certa, quanto maior for o número de vulcões activos em terra, maior será a possibilidade da ocorrência de uma erupção vulcânica.


----------



## okcomputer (24 Mar 2022 às 07:52)

Da erupção de 1808 tem bastante informação, do tipo fissural com múltiplas bocas ao longo do tempo e com escorrimento para o mar. 
Um pormenor que desconhecia é que 2 semanas depois de iniciada houve mesmo perigosos fluxos piroclásticos, embora não tenha percebido se foi de atividade muito explosiva ou de lava muito fluida a escorrer a grande velocidade por declives acentuados









						Vulcão da Urzelina – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
					






					pt.wikipedia.org
				











						Vulcão da Urzelina - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





Outra erupção mais recente foi a crise sísmica de 1964, aqui o maior problema para a população foram os sismos, penso que só mais tarde se aperceberam que ocorreu uma erupção submarina


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 08:29)

okcomputer disse:


> Da erupção de 1808 tem bastante informação, do tipo fissural com múltiplas bocas ao longo do tempo e com escorrimento para o mar.
> Um pormenor que desconhecia é que 2 semanas depois de iniciada houve mesmo perigosos fluxos piroclásticos, embora não tenha percebido se foi de atividade muito explosiva ou de lava muito fluida a escorrer a grande velocidade por declives acentuados
> 
> 
> ...



A explosividade deu-se por ter ocorrido interação com água, gerando três nuvens ardentes. Explosão freatomagmatica. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Mar 2022 às 09:46)

Hoje de manhã houve novo sismo de magnitude superior a 3, no caso 3.2. Sentido com intensidade IV. 

O segundo maior sismo até ao momento. Pelo site do CIVISA, esta madrugada foi mais calma do que a anterior, embora a noite do dia de ontem tenha sido "animada".


----------



## Hazores (24 Mar 2022 às 11:46)

Bom dia, 

Nas últimas 4 horas, de acordo com o site do CIVISA, não foi registado qualquer sismo de magnitude superior a 2.0, penso é  a primeira vez que isto acontece desde o inicio desta crise.... 

Off topic: Não sei se existe aqui alguém de S. Jorge para confirmar, mas soube que as pessoas estão a começar a ficar em pânico porque corre um boato que cheira a enxofre (mas não confirmaram o local), por isso acredito mesmo que seja um boato.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2022 às 11:53)

Sismos de hoje, magnitude >2.0.

Donte: IPMA.


Data/hora (UTC)LatitudeLongitudeProfundidadeMagnitudeReferênciaGrauLocalSkakemap2022-03-24 08:38:2137.63 N24.82 W1 km2.0Fossa da Povoação-------2022-03-24 08:12:0538.69 N28.17 W12 km2.2Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 07:39:4238.69 N28.23 W12 km3.5Ilha de S. Jorge (W)IVVelas-2022-03-24 07:32:4738.70 N28.21 W12 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 06:23:2438.69 N28.16 W13 km2.2Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 06:14:5938.69 N28.12 W12 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 05:10:0338.70 N28.19 W8 km2.5Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 03:29:3838.69 N28.13 W13 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 03:14:0138.69 N28.14 W13 km2.2Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 02:59:3438.68 N28.12 W11 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 01:34:2638.69 N28.19 W11 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 01:21:3038.68 N28.13 W12 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 01:03:0738.69 N28.13 W12 km2.7Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-24 01:01:5038.77 N28.05 W17 km2.7N S. Jorge-------2022-03-24 00:40:0038.69 N28.15 W13 km2.3Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 12:02)

Ao comparar co o de ontem e tirando o evento de 3.2ML, está a ser libertada bastante menos energia!
Principalmente na última hora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 13:06)

lserpa disse:


> Ao comparar co o de ontem e tirando o evento de 3.2ML, está a ser libertada bastante menos energia!
> Principalmente na última hora!
> 
> 
> ...



A profundidade ronda hoje os 11 a 13km. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Mar 2022 às 13:24)

Na minha opinião este será um evento semelhante à crise do Fogo/Congro. 
(conforme dito ontem na conferência de imprensa)


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 13:27)

Fantkboy disse:


> Na minha opinião este será um evento semelhante à crise do Fogo/Congro.
> (conforme dito ontem na conferência de imprensa)



Seria ouro sobre azul! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 13:28)

CIVISA fez novo comunicado com a actividade sísmica recente.

Destaque para o evento de 3,2 que foi também sentido na vizinha ilha do Pico e na Ilha Graciosa.

*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 24-03-2022, 10:00)*

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.



O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).



Vários sismos têm sido sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 23 de março às 10:00 do dia 24 de março, foram sentidos 11 sismos:






*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​23/mar​22:23​1,6​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII​Urzelina23/mar​22:37​2,1​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Urzelina e Velas23/mar​22:53​1,9​3 km NW UrzelinaIII​Urzelina e Velas23/mar​22:59​2,3​1 km NNW VelasIII/IV​Urzelina, Santo Amaro, Velas e Rosais23/mar​23:11​1,6​3 km N UrzelinaIII​Velas23/mar​23:40​2,0​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Santo Amaro, Urzelina e VelasIII​Rosais24/mar​00:01​2,2​3 km E de Santo AmaroIII/IV​Urzelina e Norte Grande24/Mar​00:03​2,2​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Rosais, Urzelina e Velas24/Mar​00:34​1,7​1 km ESSE BeiraIII​Velas24/Mar​04:10​2,0​0,5 km NNW Santo AmaroIII/IV​Velas24/Mar​06:39​3,2​2 km WNW VelasIV​Velas, Urzelina, Santo Amaro e ManadasIII/IV​Norte Grande e RosaisIII/IV​Ribeira SecaIII​BandeirasIII​Lajes do PicoIII​Santo António, São Roque e Prainha



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 13:31)

Segundo a ultima conferência de imprensa o dique magmático encontra de momento a 12 km da superfície terrestre. Em 2005 na igual crise do Vulcão do Fogo o mesmo chegou até aos 2km da superfície acabando por desistir por aí, o que leva a supôr que apesar do risco da possibilidade eruptiva em São Jorge,  até ao momento ela não é assim tão eminente como foi em São Miguel no Vulcão do Fogo, mas claro estes fenómenos são sempre imprevisíveis e ainda ninguém sabe como tudo isto pode terminar.


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 13:40)

Açor disse:


> Segundo a ultima conferência de imprensa o dique magmático encontra de momento a 12 km da superfície terrestre. Em 2005 na igual crise do Vulcão do Fogo o mesmo chegou até aos 2km da superfície acabando por desistir por aí, o que leva a supôr que apesar do risco da possibilidade eruptiva em São Jorge,  até ao momento ela não é assim tão eminente como foi em São Miguel no Vulcão do Fogo, mas claro estes fenómenos são sempre imprevisíveis e ainda ninguém sabe como tudo isto pode terminar.


Segundo estes últimos dados agora explica se o porquê de terem surgido na altura tantos peixes mortos no lago do vulcão, e as estradas interditas por consequência do aumento do dióxido de carbono. É que 2 km abaixo da superfície terrestre não são 12 km. Com esta última profundidade, uma erupção não é ainda assim tão imediata. 
Esperemos que não passe disto para o bem de todos!


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2022 às 13:45)

"Tudo preparado" para a retirada de pessoas de São Jorge."​
Hoje às 13:30.

*O presidente do Governo dos Açores disse, esta quinta-feira, que "está tudo preparado" para a retirada de pessoas de São Jorge, incluindo um reforço de voos, porque já existem intenções de sair da ilha alvo de uma crise sismovulcânica.*

"Temos tudo preparado. O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil, o CIVISA [Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica]. Temos todas as forças preparadas", afirmou José Manuel Bolieiro aos jornalistas, no aeroporto de São Jorge, no início da visita oficial à ilha.

O social-democrata indicou que os voos para São Jorge vão ser reforçados para permitir a saída da população. "Estamos a reforçar os voos para quem queira e já há manifestações de intenções de saída da ilha de São Jorge. Estamos já a alocar os meios e está tudo preparado. Por isso uma palavra de tranquilização", apontou.

Questionado sobre se a saída de população é prematura, José Manuel Bolieiro disse compreender a "ansiedade" dos cidadãos e reiterou que "antes excessivo na prudência do que negligente na ação". "Esta ansiedade é natural e a saída é prudencial na medida em que os familiares [dos jorgenses] que não estão na ilha de São Jorge estão de braços abertos para receber e acolher. Por isso é até uma metodologia e um método muito bom", apontou.

Sobre as expectativas para o desenvolvimento da crise sismovulcânica, Bolieiro sinalizou que "tudo pode acontecer". "Não podemos ter informação que nos possa ser afirmativa e perentória quanto ao que vai acontecer. Tudo pode acontecer, nada pode acontecer", declarou.

O município das Velas divulgou os "pontos de referência" (para as pessoas que precisam de transporte), os "pontos de receção" (os destinos finais) e os "caminhos de referência" a utilizar em caso de ordem para evacuação das freguesias de Manadas, Urzelina, Santo Amaro, Velas, Norte Grande e Rosais.

O município acrescentou que o "alerta de evacuação será transmitido através da rádio local, das redes sociais das entidades competentes e também através dos sinos das igrejas".
A atividade sísmica na ilha de São Jorge "continua acima do normal" e nas últimas horas "foram sentidos 11 sismos", informou hoje o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).

Na quarta-feira, o CIVISA elevou o nível de alerta vulcânico na ilha de São Jorge para V4 (de um total de cinco), o que significa "possibilidade real de erupção". Perante este cenário, o executivo açoriano recomendou à população com maiores vulnerabilidades da principal zona afetada na ilha de São Jorge que abandone as suas casas.

Também na quarta-feira, a Proteção Civil dos Açores ativou o Plano Regional de Emergência devido à elevada atividade sísmica que se regista em São Jorge desde sábado. Os planos de emergência municipais dos dois concelhos da ilha, Calheta e Velas, também já foram ativados.









						″Tudo preparado″ para a retirada de pessoas de São Jorge
					

O presidente do Governo dos Açores disse, esta quinta-feira, que "está tudo preparado" para a retirada de pessoas de São Jorge, incluindo um reforço de voos, porque já existem intenções de sair da ilha alvo de uma crise sismovulcânica.




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 14:14)

Não me lembro de ter presenciado assim tanto aparato para a evacuação da população pelos organismos oficiais em 2005 aquando da situação sismo-vulcânica em São Miguel e que segundo consta, o nível de perigosidade foi até mais elevado atendendo às circunstâncias da crise na altura. Mas claro, estávamos em 2005 e hoje estamos em 2022.
A situação em São Jorge tem algumas semelhanças com a situação em São Miguel, mas acho que hoje caímos no total "excesso" de prevenção, quando de momento nada ainda confirma que o vulcão em São Jorge vai explodir. Segundo as últimas informações houve até um abrandamento da actividade sísmica, encontrando se o hipocentro de momento ainda abaixo dos 10 km. 
Situações em parte semelhantes, mas ao mesmo tempo diferentes.


----------



## fablept (24 Mar 2022 às 14:15)

A crise de 2005 foi na zona Fogo-Congro e nesta zona já não ocorre uma erupção à 10.000 anos.
A diferença nesta crise, é que ocorre numa zona com várias erupções nos últimos 500 anos. Ou seja, é recorrente e isso juntando a proximidade das populações dos possíveis locais eruptivos faz diferença em aumentar os níveis de alerta..

Mas em termos sísmicos, em tudo assemelham-se, muitos sismos VT, mas nenhum vulcânico.


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 14:24)

fablept disse:


> A crise de 2005 foi na zona Fogo-Congro e nesta zona já não ocorre uma erupção à 10.000 anos.
> A diferença nesta crise, é que ocorre numa zona com várias erupções nos últimos 500 anos. Ou seja, é recorrente e isso juntando a proximidade das populações dos possíveis locais eruptivos faz diferença em aumentar os níveis de alerta..
> 
> Mas em termos sísmicos, em tudo assemelham-se, muitos sismos VT, mas nenhum vulcânico.



De qualquer forma a crise de 2005 teve um perigo real e não houve preocupação ou nenhum plano de evacuação por parte das autoridades competentes, tratando se de uma ilha muito mais densamente povoada que a segunda. Riscos eruptivos são sempre um perigo, e se algo tivesse acontecido nessa altura em São Miguel a mortandade teria sido enorme por não ter havido nenhum plano de emergência de evacuação.


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 14:25)

Açor disse:


> De qualquer forma a crise de 2005 teve um perigo real e não houve preocupação ou nenhum plano de evacuação por parte das autoridades competentes, tratando se de uma ilha muito mais densamente povoada que a primeira. Riscos eruptivos são sempre um perigo, e se algo tivesse acontecido nessa altura em São Miguel a mortandade teria sido enorme por não ter havido nenhum plano de emergência de evacuação.



Era outra tutela… política 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (24 Mar 2022 às 14:29)

Açor disse:


> Não me lembro de ter presenciado assim tanto aparato para a evacuação da população pelos organismos oficiais em 2005 aquando da situação sismo-vulcânica em São Miguel e que segundo consta, o nível de perigosidade foi até mais elevado atendendo às circunstâncias da crise na altura. Mas claro, estávamos em 2005 e hoje estamos em 2022.
> A situação em São Jorge tem algumas semelhanças com a situação em São Miguel, mas acho que hoje caímos no total "excesso" de prevenção, quando de momento nada ainda confirma que o vulcão em São Jorge vai explodir. Segundo as últimas informações houve até um abrandamento da actividade sísmica, encontrando se o hipocentro de momento ainda abaixo dos 10 km.
> Situações em parte semelhantes, mas ao mesmo tempo diferentes.



Mas com o efeito La Palma pelo meio que faz toda a diferença. Perante os mesmos dados, mas sem La Palma, certamente a postura seria diferente. Temos uma matriz probabilidade ocorrência (baixa) vs consequências ocorrência (muito graves) pelo que nunca é fácil tomar decisões. La Palma alterou também a forma como essa matriz é observada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 14:30)

Eu no meu entender tenho sempre a perspetiva de que é melhor ser excessivamente zelosos mesmo que depois não aconteça nada do que negligentes na ação e assim podermos vir a ter de lamentar percas humanas.

Julgo que perante o cenário existente deve-se evacuar preventivamente as zonas próximas aos sítios onde está a haver atividade vulcânica.

E em São Miguel se isso não foi feito deveria ter sido igualmente feito ...

Confiamos demasiado na sorte pois nunca aconteceu nada na história recente mas se porventura algo acontecer mais vale ter tomado as medidas necessárias do que correr atrás do prejuízo.

Nota ainda para as especificidades da ilha de São Jorge.

Populações muitas em declives abaixo de montes, ilha sem hospital etc

No caso de catástrofe a evacuação pode se tornar extremamente complicada por possíveis cortes nos acessos ...

Tudo isso deve estar a ser tomado em conta pelas autoridades. E ainda bem que é assim.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2022 às 14:41)

Açor disse:


> Não me lembro de ter presenciado assim tanto aparato para a evacuação da população pelos organismos oficiais em 2005 aquando da situação sismo-vulcânica em São Miguel e que segundo consta, o nível de perigosidade foi até mais elevado atendendo às circunstâncias da crise na altura. Mas claro, estávamos em 2005 e hoje estamos em 2022.
> A situação em São Jorge tem algumas semelhanças com a situação em São Miguel, mas acho que hoje caímos no total "excesso" de prevenção, quando de momento nada ainda confirma que o vulcão em São Jorge vai explodir. Segundo as últimas informações houve até um abrandamento da actividade sísmica, encontrando se o hipocentro de momento ainda abaixo dos 10 km.
> Situações em parte semelhantes, mas ao mesmo tempo diferentes.



Situações sempre de difícil decisão. Deixo a pergunta.. será que agora é excesso de prevenção... ou será que em 2005 foi défice de prevenção? 
Com o evento de La Palma aqui tão perto, possivelmente as entidades responsáveis estarão a querer actuar ainda mais preventivamente. 
Eu sempre fui apologista do "_Preparar para o pior, esperar pelo melhor._".  Se há alguma altura "ideal" para se começar a evacuar? Ninguém saberá. Os epicentros estão a 10/12km de profundidade... pode dar a entender que ainda demorará a chegar cá acima (se chegar)... mas de um momento para o outro poderemos passara  ter sismos mais próximos da superfície... Há que actuar... ponderadamente e com base nos dados, mas actuar. E ter as populações já preparadas para sair se assim for necessário, é um passo correcto na minha opinião.


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 14:42)

Hawk disse:


> Mas com o efeito La Palma pelo meio que faz toda a diferença. Perante os mesmos dados, mas sem La Palma, certamente a postura seria diferente. Temos uma matriz probabilidade ocorrência (baixa) vs consequências ocorrência (muito graves) pelo que nunca é fácil tomar decisões. La Palma alterou também a forma como essa matriz é observada.



Talvez tenha sido por isso...
Para a maioria das pessoas e das autoridades regionais a crise de 2005 passou lhes ao lado..
 E agora pergunto eu : e se a realidade tivesse sido outra? Como seria?
Iriam chorar as mortes ocorridas ou só as vidas de alguns importam?
As pessoas todos os dias esquecem se que vivem em cima de magma incandescente e que as erupções não acontecem só aos outros.
Em São Miguel as políticas de evacuação de uma população que vive permanentemente à beira de um vulcão potencialmente activo pecaram por serem tardias, ou insuficientes, e em São Jorge talvez pecam por excesso (talvez?)
Vamos ver como tudo isto vai acabar.

Uma próxima erupção em São Miguel será uma catástrofe! A ilha é super povoada e ainda por cima é a única que concentra o maior número de vulcões activos! 
Sinceramente prefiro nem estar cá para ver isso acontecer..


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Eu no meu entender tenho sempre a perspetiva de que é melhor ser excessivamente zelosos mesmo que depois não aconteça nada do que negligentes na ação e assim podermos vir a ter de lamentar percas humanas.
> 
> Julgo que perante o cenário existente deve-se evacuar preventivamente as zonas próximas aos sítios onde está a haver atividade vulcânica.
> 
> ...


Uma erupção vulcânica na maior ilha dos Açores seria um desastre! É a ilha com mais gente. 
A ilha tem 2 hospitais mas numa situação dessas nem os hospitais conseguiriam dar conta do recado. 
Em São Miguel também há ainda gente que vive em fajãs, logo o perigo seria o mesmo. 
Mas pronto, estamos no século XXI...


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 14:50)

Açor disse:


> Talvez tenha sido por isso...
> Para a maioria das pessoas e das autoridades regionais a crise de 2005 passou lhes ao lado..
> E agora pergunto eu : e se a realidade tivesse sido outra? Como seria?
> Iriam chorar as mortes ocorridas ou só as vidas de alguns importam?
> ...


Sim. Se acontecer uma crise sismo-vulcânica como esta também sou apologista em prevenir evacuando todas as populações das zonas adjacentes ao Vulcão Fogo- Congro ou qualquer outro vulcão micaelense.

E lamento que em 2005 não tenha sido assim ... ( não estava na terra na altura e não me recordo como foi a prevenção na situação em específico ).

Tal como quando há a possibilidade de furacões ... Prefiro sempre que se previna e depois tenha sido só uma chuvinha ... Do que não prevenir ... Achar que é tudo exagero e depois existir problemas evitáveis caso uma boa política preventiva tivesse sido posta em prática.

Populações e autoridades informadas e avisadas nestas situações é sempre melhor do que populações e autoridades negligentes.

Entretanto o Presidente do GRA já está em São Jorge e reafirmou aquilo que disse acima e no meu ponto de vista bem.

Mais vale ser excessivamente prudentes do que negligentes na ação. 









						Presidente do Governo reitera em São Jorge que mais vale “excesso de prudência” que negligência na ação
					






					portal.azores.gov.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 15:05)

Açor disse:


> Por isso mesmo é que estamos em 2022... As políticas na altura em 2005 falharam por completo, e ainda bem que o vulcão não acordou!
> Só para teres uma ideia, a ultima grande erupção do vulcão das Furnas em 1630 foi tão forte que as cinzas que lançou na atmosfera foram depositadas nas Flores. Bem podes imaginar o que aconteceu no resto da ilha e arredores... Há relatos históricos sobre essa grande erupção mais conhecida como  "O Ano do Cinzeiro".
> Mas na minha opinião deviam de evacuar o quanto antes os 3 mil habitantes das Furnas em caso de sismo antes que seja tarde demais. As Furnas não oferecem condições de habitabilidade! Pessoalmente não me sinto em segurança cada vez que lá vou. Pode explodir uma fumarola em qualquer momento e em qualquer lugar quando menos se espera.
> As Furnas são como o Vesúvio!


Sim. Totalmente de acordo. 

No fundo concordamos. 

Em 2005 é que falhou as políticas de prevenção e não agora.

E sim ... As Furnas são um local que adoro lá ir desde míudo ... Tem um cozido absolutamente divinal ... 

Mas temos de ter a consciência que é uma bomba relógio sempre pronta a acordar ... 

Quem vive nessas localidades julgo que tem a perfeita consciência de que de um dia para o outro poderá ter de sair dali.


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Mar 2022 às 15:13)

Açor disse:


> Segundo a ultima conferência de imprensa o dique magmático encontra de momento a 12 km da superfície terrestre. Em 2005 na igual crise do Vulcão do Fogo o mesmo chegou até aos 2km da superfície acabando por desistir por aí, o que leva a supôr que apesar do risco da possibilidade eruptiva em São Jorge,  até ao momento ela não é assim tão eminente como foi em São Miguel no Vulcão do Fogo, mas claro estes fenómenos são sempre imprevisíveis e ainda ninguém sabe como tudo isto pode terminar.



No início da crise do Vulcão do Fogo, a que profundidade se encontrava o magma?


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 15:31)

AzoresPower disse:


> No início da crise do Vulcão do Fogo, a que profundidade se encontrava o magma?


A 2 km da superfície terrestre. Daí os gases terem sido mais elevados aparecendo até peixes mortos na Lagoa segundo relatos da altura.
Interditaram apenas as vias de acesso ao topo do vulcão e mais nada foi feito.
Vila Franca do Campo e Ribeira Grande estão situadas no sopé deste vulcão. A primeira na costa sul, e a segunda na costa norte da ilha.
Ribeira Grande com quase  30.000 e poucos habitantes e Vila Franca do Campo com 15.000.
Houve algum plano de evacuação? Nenhum!
Se o vulcão tivesse acordado como seria?


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 15:35)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Sim. Totalmente de acordo.
> 
> No fundo concordamos.
> 
> ...



Não só o cozido mas também as queijadas de inhame, os bolos lêvedos e as fofas da Povoação. 

E sim. Toda aquela zona da Povoação é uma bomba relógio.
Há bocas vulcânicas a fumegar um pouco por todo o lado mesmo longe da boca principal... Nem sei como aquilo é habitado..Por momentos faz me lembrar o Yellowstone!
Há casas que vêem explodir dentro das suas residências fumarolas.. O mesmo acontece na Ribeira Grande, e no entanto é tudo normal...


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2022 às 15:44)

São Jorge: nível de alerta vulcânico subiu e há quem já tenha abandonado a ilha.​Há 1h e 24min

Em S. Jorge, nos Açores, a atividade sísmica continua acima do normal e o nível de alerta vulcânico subiu nas últimas horas.

Esta tarde, os idosos da Casa de Repouso das Velas vão ser retirados e transportados para o município vizinho da Calheta, onde o risco sismovulcânico é menor.

Perante o aumento de risco, várias pessoas já estão a abandonar a ilha por via área ou marítima.









						São Jorge: nível de alerta vulcânico subiu e há quem já tenha abandonado a ilha
					

Em S. Jorge, nos Açores, a atividade sísmica continua acima do normal e o nível de alerta vulcânico subiu nas últimas horas. Esta tarde, os idosos da Casa de Repouso das Velas vão ser retirados e transportados para o município vizinho da Calheta, onde o risco sismovulcânico é menor. Perante o...




					cnnportugal.iol.pt


----------



## fablept (24 Mar 2022 às 15:55)

Açor disse:


> A 2 km da superfície terrestre. Daí os gases terem sido mais elevados aparecendo até peixes mortos na Lagoa segundo relatos da altura.
> Interditaram apenas as vias de acesso ao topo do vulcão e mais nada foi feito.
> Vila Franca do Campo e Ribeira Grande estão situadas no sopé deste vulcão. A primeira na costa sul, e a segunda na costa norte da ilha.
> Ribeira Grande com quase  30.000 e poucos habitantes e Vila Franca do Campo com 15.000.
> ...


Acho que os peixes mortos foi mito da altura (recordo-me também de ter ouvido falar)..


			Resposta a boatos e perguntas frequentes sobre a actual crise sísmica
		



lserpa disse:


> Ao comparar co o de ontem e tirando o evento de 3.2ML, está a ser libertada bastante menos energia!
> Principalmente na última hora!
> 
> 
> ...



Amanhã está previsto mau tempo aí para o grupo Central, por isso o nível de ruído na estação sísmica deve aumentar consideravelmente, por isso se virem amanhã linhas mais "espessas", o mais provável será do vento e da ondulação, nada mais.


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 16:01)

fablept disse:


> Acho que os peixes mortos foi mito urbano da altura (recordo-me também de ter ouvido falar)..
> 
> 
> Resposta a boatos e perguntas frequentes sobre a actual crise sísmica
> ...



Não posso confirmar o último ponto porque na altura por curiosidade até resolvi subir lá acima com amigos e a meio da viagem havia técnicos da proteção civil e PSP a barricar a rua na zona da Caldeira Velha, e não nos deixaram seguir por isso tivemos que fazer marcha atrás.
Só me resta acreditar que não quiseram propagar o pânico generalizado atendendo ao risco iminente de uma erupção na altura por não ter havido nenhum plano para evacuar 50.000 pessoas das áreas circundantes.
Felizmente o pior não sucedeu!


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Mar 2022 às 16:51)

Açor disse:


> A 2 km da superfície terrestre. Daí os gases terem sido mais elevados aparecendo até peixes mortos na Lagoa segundo relatos da altura.
> Interditaram apenas as vias de acesso ao topo do vulcão e mais nada foi feito.
> Vila Franca do Campo e Ribeira Grande estão situadas no sopé deste vulcão. A primeira na costa sul, e a segunda na costa norte da ilha.
> Ribeira Grande com quase  30.000 e poucos habitantes e Vila Franca do Campo com 15.000.
> ...



Ok! Pensava que o magma tinha ascendido ao longo da crise sísmica. Daí a questão: se "terminou" a 2km da superfície, podia no início estar a 10km, por exemplo.

Questão de quem não percebe nada disto mas tenta aprender um pouco


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 17:01)

Sim.. À partida foi isso.
Mas felizmente não chegou a subir mais. O que não invalida o magma não ascender à superfície em São Jorge.
Mas acho que a comunicação social, a par com o Governo Regional e o serviço de protecção civil dos Açores estão a criar um pânico talvez exagerado ao ponto de até desaconselhar viagens para São Jorge.
Durante a última crise vulcânica de  2005 em São Miguel e em 1998 na Serreta, não me lembro de terem feito o mesmo..
Enfim, efeitos do Vulcão das Canárias, certamente...!


----------



## fablept (24 Mar 2022 às 17:33)

Açor disse:


> Mas felizmente não chegou a subir mais. O que não invalida o magma não ascender à superfície em São Jorge.
> Mas acho que a comunicação social, a par com o Governo Regional e o serviço de protecção civil dos Açores estão a criar um pânico talvez exagerado ao ponto de até desaconselhar viagens para São Jorge.
> Durante a última crise vulcânica de  2005 em São Miguel e em 1998 na Serreta, não me lembro de terem feito o mesmo..
> Enfim, efeitos do Vulcão das Canárias, certamente...!



Criar pânico? Em quantas décadas não tinhamos uma crise sismo-vulcânica como esta?

A zona epicentral na Serreta foi no mar.
Do Fogo-Congro o dique vulcânico não foi no edifício do vulcão (apesar de ter havido alguma sismicidade e deformação no edifício), grande maioria dos 30k sismos foi a este do vulcão, mais para os lados do Congro, onde existe o sistema fissural do Congro.
Tens uma crise sismo-vulcânica a desenrolar-se literalmente por baixo das casas das pessoas, e a geografia de São Jorge não ajuda em nada na ocorrência repentina de uma erupção/sismo mais forte. Há que alertar e preparar. E se jogaram pelo seguro em 2005, talvez tenham aprendido com o erro e ao verem em La Palma uma erupção iniciar-se no quintal de uma residência, talvez tenham tomado uma atitude mais preventiva.


----------



## Hazores (24 Mar 2022 às 17:36)

O acesso às fajãs em S. Jorge irá ser restringido... 
https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...LdEmIpWri5KE236PgMce903f7CY5bhmauiuVF6Qz-_nN8

Penso que se deverá à associação entre a crise sísmica e as condições meteorológicas adversas que se irão fazer sentir nas próximas horas...


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 17:41)

fablept disse:


> Criar pânico? Em quantas décadas não tinhamos uma crise sismo-vulcânica como esta?
> 
> A zona epicentral na Serreta foi no mar.
> Do Fogo-Congro o dique vulcânico não foi no edifício do vulcão (apesar de ter havido alguma sismicidade e deformação no edifício), grande maioria dos 30k sismos foi a este do vulcão, mais para os lados do Congro, onde existe o sistema fissural do Congro.
> Tens uma crise sismo-vulcânica a desenrolar-se literalmente por baixo das casas das pessoas, e a geografia de São Jorge não ajuda em nada na ocorrência repentina de uma erupção/sismo mais forte. Há que alertar e preparar. E se jogaram pelo seguro em 2005, talvez tenham aprendido com o erro e viram em La Palma uma erupção iniciar-se a no quintal de uma residência.


Não disse o contrário, mas desaconselhar viagens para uma ilha que sendo  constantemente monitorizada onde ainda só existe a teoria vulcânica por enquanto em cima da mesa parece me demais!
Lembras te do episódio da Serreta por exemplo? Mesmo sendo no mar às proximidades da ilha havia também o perigo de gases e fluxos piroclasticos chegarem a terra, e no entanto a vida caminhou normalmente, e ninguém foi evacuado.
Em São Miguel a situação como em São Jorge localizou se igualmente em terra, com a diferença que em cima do cone principal não existem habitações o que não descarta igualmente o perigo de emissões de gases e de lava chegarem aos povoados! Em La Palma o vulcão eruptiu no interior também com a diferença daquilo que já sabemos.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2022 às 17:46)

Esperançosamente, o Boleiro irá lembrar-se de reforçar a vigilância policial.

Pode correr mal, apelar à evacuação voluntária e generalizada de certos locais sem acautelar a proteção dos bens abandonados.


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 17:47)

fablept disse:


> Criar pânico? Em quantas décadas não tinhamos uma crise sismo-vulcânica como esta?
> 
> A zona epicentral na Serreta foi no mar.
> Do Fogo-Congro o dique vulcânico não foi no edifício do vulcão (apesar de ter havido alguma sismicidade e deformação no edifício), grande maioria dos 30k sismos foi a este do vulcão, mais para os lados do Congro, onde existe o sistema fissural do Congro.
> Tens uma crise sismo-vulcânica a desenrolar-se literalmente por baixo das casas das pessoas, e a geografia de São Jorge não ajuda em nada na ocorrência repentina de uma erupção/sismo mais forte. Há que alertar e preparar. E se jogaram pelo seguro em 2005, talvez tenham aprendido com o erro e ao verem em La Palma uma erupção iniciar-se no quintal de uma residência, talvez tenham tomado uma atitude mais preventiva.



Com isso acabas por admitir que estávamos mal preparados na altura.
Boa! Chegamos então ao mesmo consenso!
O problema é que isso pode ter o reverso da medalha, e no caso de não acontecer nada, as pessoas podem começar a descredibilizar as informações oficiais. Daí a minha critica em relação às supostas viagens à ilha.
Uma coisa é evacuar parte da população local, e outra coisa é desaconselhar viagens. Fazes ideia do impacto negativo que isto pode causar ao turismo da ilha com a interdição de viagens?


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 18:27)

Açor disse:


> Com isso acabas por admitir que estávamos mal preparados na altura.
> Boa! Chegamos então ao mesmo consenso!
> O problema é que isso pode ter o reverso da medalha, e no caso de não acontecer nada, as pessoas podem começar a descredibilizar as informações oficiais. Daí a minha critica em relação às supostas viagens à ilha.
> Uma coisa é evacuar parte da população local, e outra coisa é desaconselhar viagens. Fazes ideia do impacto negativo que isto pode causar ao turismo da ilha com a interdição de viagens?


Lamento.

Mas se não acontecer nada ainda bem.

Podemos dormir de consciência tranquila de que tudo fizemos para evitar a catástrofe humana.

Faz-me lembrar o filme "Cume de Dante" em que houve vários agentes que contestaram as medidas de prevenção e até pessoas que não abandonaram locais por desacreditarem da real iminência de um vulcão e depois assistimos a tragédias evitáveis.

O turismo e a economia da ilha são importantes mas nunca se podem sobrepor à segurança das populações tanto as que residem no local, como as que querem ir observar o possível vulcão.

Não é tempo para brincar com o fogo.

E ontem o vulcanólogo João Luís Gaspar à RTP Açores confirmou que já detetaram alterações em solo jorgense o que pode confirmar a imagem do Sentinel ... 

Pelo que todas as medidas são concerteza as adequadas perante os dados que as equipas do CIVISA estarão a recolher in loco no terreno.


----------



## Stinger (24 Mar 2022 às 18:52)

Estou aqui a ler e até fiquei incredulo ...

Se tomam medidas é porque tomam , se nao tomam é porque nao tomam ....

Fazem muitissimo bem se prepararem perante uma crise sismica e já ontem era tarde !!!

Criticam isto pensando que nunca acontece nada mas se acontecer e nao se tomar medidas como li aqui iam se culpar porque nao se fez nada !!!

Em 2005 erraram e muito por nao se ter tomado medidas .

Perante uma ameaca desta magnitude ainda estao mais preocupados com a economia por nao vir turistas loooool 

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 18:55)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Lamento.
> 
> Mas se não acontecer nada ainda bem.
> 
> ...






Wessel1985 disse:


> Lamento.
> 
> Mas se não acontecer nada ainda bem.
> 
> ...



Claro que o turismo e a economia nunca poderão estar à frente da vida humana. Só que esta é a primeira vez que se adoptam políticas tão drásticas  para uma crise sísmico-vulcânica.
Estávamos todos à espera que o vulcão de la Palma servisse de exemplo seguramente.
Eu só lamento é que só agora tenham adoptado medidas tão rigorosas.
Sou inteiramente de acordo que se comece a evacuar a população da zona  epicentral sem dúvida!
Já que não tiveram a inteligência de fazer o mesmo em São Miguel e na Terceira, ainda vão a tempo de fazer em São Jorge.
Agora, interditar viagens não sou de acordo! A ilha não vive do ar. Tem uma economia já de si débil, o que a torna claramente dependente do exterior.
É a minha opinião e o meu ponto de vista e ela vale o que vale!
Quanto ao resto? Bom, cá estaremos todos para ver se as políticas serão as mesmas na próxima erupção em marcha nos Açores, até porque partindo desse princípio, chego à conclusão que até hoje só andaram esse tempo todo a brincar com o Fogo e com a população das outras ilhas.


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 18:58)

Hey! 
Ainda andam nessa história só evacua ou não?
Quero saber é onde anda o site prometido do CIVISA! 
Alguém sabe dele?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 19:19)

Alguém de São Jorge aqui neste fórum? 
Gostava de desmistificar uns boatos que andam a circular já aqui na Horta.

• o Nível está em V5?! 
• cheira a enxofre onde?
• Deformação num monte nas manadas? Wtf!?

Mesmo aquela gente tem que estar a fugir a 7 pés! Com tanta coisa a acontecer! (Ou não).


----------



## Stinger (24 Mar 2022 às 19:23)

lserpa disse:


> Alguém de São Jorge aqui neste fórum?
> Gostava de desmistificar uns boatos que andam a circular já aqui na Horta.
> 
> • o Nível está em V5?!
> ...



Li na tv no telejornal que estava em v4 ( v5 é quando ja esta em erupcao )

Vi tambem uma entrevista que havia efectivamente uma deformacao no terreno 

O enxofre nao sei

Enviado do meu SM-G998B através do Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 19:24)

Stinger disse:


> Li na tv no telejornal que estava em v4 ( v5 é quando ja esta em erupcao )
> 
> Vi tambem uma entrevista que havia efectivamente uma deformacao no terreno
> 
> ...



Ok, qual o canal que fala na deformação?

Obrigado  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 19:28)

lserpa disse:


> Ok, qual o canal que fala na deformação?
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> ...


Ontem na entrrevista o João Luís Gaspar admitiu alterações no solo.

Hoje vai haver uma emissão especial acerca do tema logo a seguir ao Telejornal regional.

Provavelmente poderá esclarecer-nos acerca dos últimos acontecimentos.

Esta informação do solo não vem escrita em lado nenhum ...

Pena não termos acesso a dados que noutros países são disponibilizados à população ...

A informação é sempre melhor do que a ignorância ...

E aqui as coisas são ditas mas en passant ...

Entretanto saiu mais uma notícia acerca do reforço das ligações aéreas e marítimas à ilha.









						Reforçadas ligações aéreas e marítimas de e para São Jorge, anuncia José Manuel Bolieiro
					






					portal.azores.gov.pt


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 19:29)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Ontem na entrrevista o João Luís Gaspar admitiu alterações no solo.
> 
> Hoje vai haver uma emissão especial acerca do tema logo a seguir ao Telejornal regional.
> 
> ...



Daí eu estar a perguntar pelo paradeiro da página nova do CIVISA 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 19:35)

lserpa disse:


> Daí eu estar a perguntar pelo paradeiro da página nova do CIVISA
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sim ... sem dúvida ...

Essa página poderia ser muito importante para entendermos melhor o que está a acontecer no terreno ...

Interessante porque a comunicação do CIVISA para eventos exteriores à região é super rica e aqui entre portas parece que não se está a revelar informações pelo menos por agora ...

Provavelmente farão algum relato mas quando já tiver passado a coisa ...

Acho super importante manter as populações informadas.

Até para as mesmas terem mais pedagogia para agir em situações de catástrofe.

A falta de clareza nas informações ou apenas comunicação verbal parca no telejornal das 20 isso sim cria desconfiança e pânico ...


----------



## RickStorm (24 Mar 2022 às 19:40)

O fórum Meteopt devia era substituir o IPMA completamente


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 19:41)

Já deviam ter saído todos daquela zona. 
Mas infelizmente as pessoas só acreditam quando o mal lhes bater à porta. 
Nessas alturas criam se sempre boatos, mas até nada for confirmado oficialmente de nada serve disseminar o pânico. 
Agora, evacuar tudo é imperativo! 
Não podemos correr os mesmos erros de antigamente!


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 19:52)

Consultando agora o site do Civisa sobre a actividade sísmica em São Jorge, eis que surge um há poucos minutos atrás na fossa da Povoação.
O manto da Terra na zona dos Açores anda muito agitado


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 19:54)

Entretanto temos esta notícia que combina meteorologia com sismologia ... 

Tudo junto no caldeirão ...



			Chuva prevista para São Jorge pode provocar desabamentos


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Mar 2022 às 20:04)

Uma questão relacionada com o site do ipma, não existe nenhum feed do ipma com pelo menos Hora, local, profundidade e magnitude da atividade sísmica?


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2022 às 20:07)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Uma questão relacionada com o site do ipma, não existe nenhum feed do ipma com pelo menos Hora, local, profundidade e magnitude da atividade sísmica?


Existe pois. 
Neste link https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 20:16)

Candy disse:


> Existe pois.
> Neste link https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/



Eles levam ainda algum tempo para actualizar os dados


----------



## okcomputer (24 Mar 2022 às 20:18)

Quando passaram para nível 4 foi provavelmente devido a alguma deformação, daí ter perguntado aqui se havia links.
Estas coisas seguem um protocolo, não são aleatórias.
O nível também deve ter servido para desencadear uma serie de ações, pôr em marcha uma data de procedimentos e recursos, uma coisa já séria porque apesar de imprevisível, pode acontecer.

Agora, há que ter calma. Não foi sequer ordenada nenhuma evacuação, apenas de pessoas vulneráveis e acamadas. Certo? À população em geral foi dito para prepararem um "kit" de evacuação, conhecerem os procedimentos, aonde se devem informar, etc.

Também ninguém foi aconselhado a sair da ilha, se alguns saem, ótimo, é uma decisão deles, é porque podem e/ou tem meios para isso. Algum mal? Nenhum. Não vi intervenções publicas que levassem a pânico.

Reparem, imagino se fosse eu e tinha os meus pais muito velhotes e até tenho uns familiares noutra ilha que me podiam ajudar, provavelmente iria leva-los a essa outra ilha passar umas "férias" pelo sim pelo não. Certamente há pessoas a abandonar a ilha mas não deve ser nada de significativo.

E a outra coisa, desaconselhadas viagens não essenciais.
Parece-me de bom senso também. Há que não esquecer o aspeto logístico, uma ilha tem constrangimentos, há material e técnicos a chegar à ilha, nesta fase inicial é melhor os recursos se preocuparem com um hospital de acamados do que um hotel de turistas, etc.

Prejuízos? Claro, há sempre, mas a sério que vamos falar nisso agora?
Estaria ao mesmo nível de falar de receitas com turismo vulcânico, que também existe e não me passaria pela cabeça falar nisso agora.


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 20:18)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Entretanto temos esta notícia que combina meteorologia com sismologia ...
> 
> Tudo junto no caldeirão ...
> 
> ...



Isto tudo pode depender da quantidade de precipitação prevista para amanhã como da intensidade sísmica que se desenvolve, daí terem proibido o acesso e a evacuação às fajãs. Esperemos que não passe disso mesmo!


----------



## okcomputer (24 Mar 2022 às 20:31)

Mas não houve interdição das viagens aéreas, ou seja, não houve por exemplo companhias aéreas a cancelar voos. Foi apenas desincentivado viagens (para São Jorge) não essenciais. A SATA até vai reforçar voos para quem quer sair, o que significa que há também mais capacidade para quem quer entrar (material, técnicos, etc)


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Mar 2022 às 20:33)

Candy disse:


> Existe pois.
> Neste link https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/


Sim esse eu sei, estava a falar era por exemplo de um feed RS por exemplo. 

Da página do ipma não é muito fácil extrair dados, para "alimentar" um gráfico por exemplo.


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 20:41)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Sim esse eu sei, estava a falar era por exemplo de um feed RS por exemplo.
> 
> Da página do ipma não é muito fácil extrair dados, para "alimentar" um gráfico por exemplo.



Veremos o Site novo do CIVISA que saía hoje! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2022 às 20:50)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Sim esse eu sei, estava a falar era por exemplo de um feed RS por exemplo.
> 
> Da página do ipma não é muito fácil extrair dados, para "alimentar" um gráfico por exemplo.


É um facto. Mas do ipma é o que há...


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2022 às 20:52)

Açor disse:


> Eles levam ainda algum tempo para actualizar os dados


Eu diria antes "muito tempo"!


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2022 às 20:54)

lserpa disse:


> Veremos o Site novo do CIVISA que saía hoje!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Este?
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Paginas/homeCIVISA.aspx


----------



## Açor (24 Mar 2022 às 20:54)

okcomputer disse:


> Mas não houve interdição das viagens aéreas, ou seja, não houve por exemplo companhias aéreas a cancelar voos. Foi apenas desincentivado viagens (para São Jorge) não essenciais. A SATA até vai reforçar voos para quem quer sair, o que significa que há também mais capacidade para quem quer entrar (material, técnicos, etc)



Por enquanto ainda não e esperemos que não!
A ilha não pode ficar isolada do mundo pelo pânico sensacionalista que se está a criar à volta desta crise!
Ou achas que iriam igualmente desaconselhar viagens para São Miguel ou Terceira em caso de uma erupção vulcânica?
São Miguel concentra mais da metade de toda a economia dos Açores, logo nunca iriam fechar a ilha em caso de uma erupção vulcânica, o máximo seria retirar as pessoas dos locais mais sinistrados.
Passou se o mesmo também no Covid. Enquanto algumas freguesias rurais e concelhos mais distantes de Ponta Delgada tiveram cercas sanitárias por meses , Ponta Delgada esteve repleta de Covid e no entanto nunca fechou.
Se parasse a economia parava igualmente!
La Palma na sua ultima erupção não ficou fechada ao mundo!
Enfim, jogos políticos que favorecem uns e lixam os outros..


----------



## fablept (24 Mar 2022 às 21:15)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Sim esse eu sei, estava a falar era por exemplo de um feed RS por exemplo.
> 
> Da página do ipma não é muito fácil extrair dados, para "alimentar" um


Já tive para fazer, pois já extraio o sismos para o site que tenho na assinatura, mas estou à espera da nova página do CIVISA.


Candy disse:


> Este?
> http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Paginas/homeCIVISA.aspx


Essa página é antiga, será uma página dedicada a esta crise..


----------



## irpsit (24 Mar 2022 às 21:51)

O problema em Portugal é que as erupcoes sao tao infrequentes, que o povo compreende mal o vulcanismo, ao contrario doutros povos como a Islandia, bem mais preparados e pragmaticos.

A crise actual nos Acores tem grande probabilidade de resultar numa erupcao de fissura centrada no Pico da Boa Esperanca, afectando uma boa quantidade da populacao local.

Em minha opiniao, *eu preparava a serio o cenario de evacuacao *da metade ocidental da ilha nos proximos dias, visto que uma erupcao pode ocorrer numa questao de dias (talvez dentro de 1-2 semanas). Se nao ocorrer, entao provavelmente, a crise nao vai dar em nada. Mas acho que esta crise vai resultar numa erupcao.

Neste momento o magma ainda nao se encontra perto da superficie. Mas o magma pode subir os ultimos 10-12km, ao longo da proxima semana, e se isso ocorrer, vai causar sismos ainda mais notorios. Nao penso que uma erupcao va ocorrer nos proximos 2-3 dias.

Tenho experiencia de vulcanismo na Islandia de 12 anos, portanto tenho uma boa ideia face a estas coisas, que ainda assim sao dificeis de prever.

Recordo tambem que Sao Miguel ja experienciou erupcoes de intensidade muito elevada (VEI5) ha uns 500 anos atras. Esse genero de erupcoes teria que incluir a evacuacao da maioria da ilha de Sao Miguel, se um dia acontecer.

Vamos ser pragmaticos. Essa é a realidade dos Acores. As erupcoes sao infrequentes mas ocorrem, e em ocasioes raras, podem ser catastroficas.
Mas nao vamos pintar cenarios pouco provaveis.

Esta erupcao em Sao Jorge, a acontecer, vai ser provavelmente *ligeira*, mais efusiva, mas ainda assim com potenciais fluidos piroclasticos (numa fase explosiva inicial?), que podem ser destrutivos para as populacoes nas encostas abaixo. Nao é boa ideia estar nessa zona, quando a erupcao comecar, caso inicie em fase explosiva.


----------



## Nordeste Açores (24 Mar 2022 às 22:01)

Açor disse:


> E no caso de uma erupção vamos viver do quê? Do ar?
> Isso para ti é fácil de dizer porque vives num país onde em qualquer cidade  tens acesso a qualquer bem essencial e logístico em caso de catástrofe.
> Os Açores são ilhas vulcânicas! A descontinuidade territorial existe!
> Na crise de 2005 houve pessoas que dormiram até em campos de futebol e ao relento com medo que as casas lhes caíssem em cima e que o vulcão acordasse. Ninguém se lembrou nessa altura de tomar medidas! Se o vulcão tivesse despertado, mais uma vez quem iria se responsabilizar pela catástrofe?
> Por  isso acho muito bem que comecem agora a evacuar a população da zona de risco. Mas por favor não podemos fechar a ilha numa redoma nem desaconselhar viagens. Isto só aumenta o pânico e o receio de viajarem para a ilha.



Boa noite a todos!
Sou novo no fórum apesar de acompanhar há tempos e tenho que concordar em absoluto com o que é dito!!
Eu vivi a crise em São miguel de 2005. Ninguém se lembrou de nós.
Eu fui um dos que dormiu ao relento na minha freguesia. 
Não houve nada que pudesse salvaguardar a vida dos micaelenses.
Hoje somos todos jorgenses  e naquela altura éramos todos 150.000 "japoneses" como alguns em tom depreciativo nos gostam de chamar lançados à sua sorte e destino.
Pena que nessa altura ninguém se tivesse lembrado de serem todos micaelenses igualmente.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2022 às 22:03)

Três mil pessoas aconselhadas a deixar casas em São Jorge.​Hoje às 21:22.

*Alguns moradores já saíram dos locais onde vivem. Governo Regional dos Açores diz que se mantém hipótese de uma erupção na ilha. Deformação da crosta terrestre visível por satélite.*

O Governo Regional dos Açores está a aconselhar as três mil pessoas que vivem nas freguesias de Velas, Manadas e Urzelina, em São Jorge, a saírem das respetivas localidades e a dirigirem-se para a outra ponta do território ou, mesmo, para outras ilhas onde tenham habitação ou familiares. 

O conselho foi deixado depois de, na quarta-feira, o nível de alerta vulcânico ter subido para V4 (num total de cinco possíveis), o que significa que existe hipótese de erupção. Alguns moradores já estão a usar a via marítima para deixar a ilha.

Fonte da Secretaria Regional da Saúde, que tutela a Proteção Civil, adiantou ao JN a existência de "alguns indicadores preocupantes, que mostram que a tendência será mais para o magma sair do que para acalmar".

 A essa informação junta-se "a cadência dos sismos e uma deformação na crosta terrestre, que é visível por satélite". O conjunto de dados levou o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) a elevar para V4 o nível de alerta vulcânico. O V5 só pode ser acionado em caso de erupção. Desde sábado, mais de 2000 sismos já foram analisados pelo CIVISA, dos quais 160 foram sentidos pela população.









						Três mil pessoas aconselhadas a deixar casas em São Jorge
					

Alguns moradores já saíram dos locais onde vivem. Governo Regional dos Açores diz que se mantém hipótese de uma erupção na ilha. Deformação da crosta terrestre visível por satélite.




					www.jn.pt
				



​


----------



## Oliveiraj (24 Mar 2022 às 22:25)

fablept disse:


> Já tive para fazer, pois já extraio o sismos para o site que tenho na assinatura, mas estou à espera da nova página do CIVISA.
> 
> Essa página é antiga, será uma página dedicada a esta crise..


Já consegui. 

Afinal o Ipma tem uma API.

Obrigado


----------



## lserpa (24 Mar 2022 às 22:29)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Já consegui.
> 
> Afinal o Ipma tem uma API.
> 
> Obrigado



Vai por a mandar para onde? DM eu tb quero 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2022 às 22:35)

Ninguém quer saber de SJ (gostos, etc) 



Mais a sério, o governo não afugenta a malta. Os sismos sim.

E não se pode defender a evacuação de metade da ilha e ao mesmo tempo manter a 'normalidade'. O único acesso aéreo e o principal porto estão na zona 'vermelha'.

Mais grave seria o governo incentivar viagens (ou nada dizer) e depois montar tendas nos pastos porque não houve suficiente planeamento ou capacidade de socorro.


----------



## Candy (24 Mar 2022 às 22:37)

Só assim tipo coiso... e desculpem o "meio off topic"
Já repararam na actividade sísmica em La Palma nas últimas horas?


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2022 às 22:45)

Orion disse:


> Mais grave seria o governo incentivar viagens (ou nada dizer) e depois montar tendas nos pastos porque não houve suficiente planeamento ou capacidade de socorro.



Filmagens improvisadas de queixosos com vacas a mugir ao lado não interessam a ninguém.


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 22:56)

Acabou de dar na TV este gráfico da profundidade dos sismos!


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2022 às 23:01)

Pondo em perspetiva...

Eu, turista estrangeiro, quero visitar os 'Azores' (ou estou prestes a ir). Extremamente interessado, dirijo-me a este portal oficial e constato que há zero, népia, nicles, peva de informação sobre SJ.

A mesma ausência de informação se verifica na AtlanticoLine e na AzoresAirlines, ficando o pior para o portal da PC. Eu, turista estrangeiro, tenho que ir ao Google Tradutor:







Em suma, o governo regional nem afugenta os turistas domésticos já que a CS o faz. Para o turista estrangeiro, as pouquíssimas diligências na comunicação fazem o resto... Os incautos chegam cá e quando abanarem vão-se logo embora.


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2022 às 23:04)

Desculpem lá meter-me nesta discussão que anda aqui a encher chouriços há muito tempo... mas aconselharem as pessoas a não viajarem para lá não é bom? Então querem continuar a ter turistas quando há imensos sismos e habitantes a ser evacuados? Quanto o aeroporto está na zona vermelha? Não acham que o governo aconselhou isso para impedir que existam pessoas curiosas a colocar-se em perigo sem necessidade? Para controlarem a quantidade de pessoas que têm de evacuar? Se existem entendidos no assunto, etc, epa, querem ir, força! Como em La Palma, continuavam a ter turistas com conhecimentos, fotógrafos e assim, não "gente normal" a ir para lá feito tótózinho a ver se levava com uma bomba no meio da testa (que vindo do Tuga seria ao estilo "uma live no meio do vulcão").

Quanto a São Miguel (a única ilha que conheci), quando estive nas Furnas confesso que fiquei impressionada e com um nervoso miudinho. A lagoa do Fogo é... brutal! E pensar que é um gigante adormecido estava a fazer-me imensa confusão. O Congro... eu só pensava que tinha descido até à boca do inferno, mas ok... brutal na mesma! Quando conheci as Furnas, juro que fiquei chocada com a quantidade de água que borbulha por TODO O LADO. Até nas sarjetas! A quantidade de casas que lá estão, de turistas que por lá andam. Dá que pensar a extensão da zona onde há fumarolas, aquilo é uma panela de pressão, uma bomba autêntica! Mas é bonito... mas as pessoas que lá moram e que nasceram lá têm de ter mesmo a noção do perigo que correm. Por isso, a quando da crise de 2005 achei muito estranho não haver planos de nada e até pensei "como é que é possivel estarem a tremer tanto e nãp aplicarem medidas?". La Palma veio mostrar que aquilo que a terra dá, também tira. Os Açores nasceram do mesmo processo que as Canárias, por isso é bom que tenham aprendido muito com os últimos meses. São Miguel não vê erupções há muito tempo, mas São Jorge tem historial e se passaram cerca de 220 anos entre as ultimas duas erupções conhecidas... tic tac... estamos na altura novamente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 23:08)

vamm disse:


> Desculpem lá meter-me nesta discussão que anda aqui a encher chouriços há muito tempo... mas aconselharem as pessoas a não viajarem para lá não é bom? Então querem continuar a ter turistas quando há imensos sismos e habitantes a ser evacuados? Quanto o aeroporto está na zona vermelha? Não acham que o governo aconselhou isso para impedir que existam pessoas curiosas a colocar-se em perigo sem necessidade? Para controlarem a quantidade de pessoas que têm de evacuar? Se existem entendidos no assunto, etc, epa, querem ir, força! Como em La Palma, continuavam a ter turistas com conhecimentos, fotógrafos e assim, não "gente normal" a ir para lá feito tótózinho a ver se levava com uma bomba no meio da testa (que vindo do Tuga seria ao estilo "uma live no meio do vulcão").
> 
> Quanto a São Miguel (a única ilha que conheci), quando estive nas Furnas confesso que fiquei impressionada e com um nervoso miudinho. A lagoa do Fogo é... brutal! E pensar que é um gigante adormecido estava a fazer-me imensa confusão. O Congro... eu só pensava que tinha descido até à boca do inferno, mas ok... brutal na mesma! Quando conheci as Furnas, juro que fiquei chocada com a quantidade de água que borbulha por TODO O LADO. Até nas sarjetas! A quantidade de casas que lá estão, de turistas que por lá andam. Dá que pensar a extensão da zona onde há fumarolas, aquilo é uma panela de pressão, uma bomba autêntica! Mas é bonito... mas as pessoas que lá moram e que nasceram lá têm de ter mesmo a noção do perigo que correm. Por isso, a quando da crise de 2005 achei muito estranho não haver planos de nada e até pensei "como é que é possivel estarem a tremer tanto e nãp aplicarem medidas?". La Palma veio mostrar que aquilo que a terra dá, também tira. Os Açores nasceram do mesmo processo que as Canárias, por isso é bom que tenham aprendido muito com os últimos meses. São Miguel não vê erupções há muito tempo, mas São Jorge tem historial e se passaram cerca de 220 anos entre as ultimas duas erupções conhecidas... tic tac... estamos na altura novamente.


O vulcanólogo João Luiz Gaspar está exactamente a dizer isso na TV neste momento.

 Um programa aconselhável a ver por todos os meteoloucos.

Vale a pena ouvir os especialistas a falar.

São esses que me oferecem credibilidade nestas questões.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mar 2022 às 23:16)

vamm disse:


> Desculpem lá meter-me nesta discussão que anda aqui a encher chouriços há muito tempo... mas aconselharem as pessoas a não viajarem para lá não é bom? Então querem continuar a ter turistas quando há imensos sismos e habitantes a ser evacuados? Quanto o aeroporto está na zona vermelha? Não acham que o governo aconselhou isso para impedir que existam pessoas curiosas a colocar-se em perigo sem necessidade? Para controlarem a quantidade de pessoas que têm de evacuar? Se existem entendidos no assunto, etc, epa, querem ir, força! Como em La Palma, continuavam a ter turistas com conhecimentos, fotógrafos e assim, não "gente normal" a ir para lá feito tótózinho a ver se levava com uma bomba no meio da testa (que vindo do Tuga seria ao estilo "uma live no meio do vulcão").
> 
> Quanto a São Miguel (a única ilha que conheci), quando estive nas Furnas confesso que fiquei impressionada e com um nervoso miudinho. A lagoa do Fogo é... brutal! E pensar que é um gigante adormecido estava a fazer-me imensa confusão. O Congro... eu só pensava que tinha descido até à boca do inferno, mas ok... brutal na mesma! Quando conheci as Furnas, juro que fiquei chocada com a quantidade de água que borbulha por TODO O LADO. Até nas sarjetas! A quantidade de casas que lá estão, de turistas que por lá andam. Dá que pensar a extensão da zona onde há fumarolas, aquilo é uma panela de pressão, uma bomba autêntica! Mas é bonito... mas as pessoas que lá moram e que nasceram lá têm de ter mesmo a noção do perigo que correm. Por isso, a quando da crise de 2005 achei muito estranho não haver planos de nada e até pensei "como é que é possivel estarem a tremer tanto e nãp aplicarem medidas?". La Palma veio mostrar que aquilo que a terra dá, também tira. Os Açores nasceram do mesmo processo que as Canárias, por isso é bom que tenham aprendido muito com os últimos meses. São Miguel não vê erupções há muito tempo, mas São Jorge tem historial e se passaram cerca de 220 anos entre as ultimas duas erupções conhecidas... tic tac... estamos na altura novamente.


Nada a desculpar... eu próprio, e imagino até que outros mais, tenho estado tentado a "meter a colher" pois tenho lido aqui algumas coisas que não lembram ao Diabo e acho que chegam a roçar o inacreditável... mas vou continuar calado, já tive a minha "fair share" de discussões esgotantes em fóruns há alguns anos atrás...


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2022 às 23:18)

O CIVISA não tem opção inglesa. Por si só, não tem problema. Pior é quando mais ninguém complementa (PC, Governo).

Quantos turistas estavam pensando ir para o triângulo ou para uma qualquer ilha vizinha mas veem nas notícias e já não vão?

O governo, compreensivelmente, está exclusivamente focado na gestão doméstica. Mas a outra vertente, exterior, não pode ser ignorada como está a ser. São ilhas periféricas com muito a perder e há pessoal para lidar com isso.


----------



## Nordeste Açores (24 Mar 2022 às 23:20)

Eu se fosse turista depois dessas noticias já nem colocava os pés nessa ilha


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 23:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Nada a desculpar... eu próprio, e imagino até que outros mais, tenho estado tentado a "meter a colher" pois tenho lido aqui algumas coisas que não lembram ao Diabo e acho que chegam a roçar o inacreditável... mas vou continuar calado, já tive a minha "fair share" de discussões esgotantes em fóruns há alguns anos atrás...


É pura e simplesmente ridículo para não dizer outra coisa ainda mais desagradável.

Fosse em qualquer ilha, noutra qualquer situação similar todos estaríamos a acompanhar e a tomar as medidas que se entendem necessárias perante a situação.

Certamente as autoridades quando emanam as medidas não o fazem de ânimo leve.

Fazem-no com o sentido de dever de proteger as populações das localidades afectadas.

Para proteger vidas humanas.

Tudo o resto é totalmente secundário perante a questão humanitária.

Quem não percebe isso tem muita pouca empatia pelo outro.

Felizmente não são todos os açorianos que pensam assim.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2022 às 23:23)

Nordeste Açores disse:


> Eu se fosse turista depois dessas noticias já nem colocava os pés nessa ilha



Isso é o expectável.

Mas uma coisa é adiar a viagem e outra é ficar desapontado/sentir-se enganado, nunca mais voltar e ainda criticar junto de outros.


----------



## Nordeste Açores (24 Mar 2022 às 23:30)

fablept disse:


> Criar pânico? Em quantas décadas não tinhamos uma crise sismo-vulcânica como esta?
> 
> A zona epicentral na Serreta foi no mar.
> Do Fogo-Congro o dique vulcânico não foi no edifício do vulcão (apesar de ter havido alguma sismicidade e deformação no edifício), grande maioria dos 30k sismos foi a este do vulcão, mais para os lados do Congro, onde existe o sistema fissural do Congro.
> Tens uma crise sismo-vulcânica a desenrolar-se literalmente por baixo das casas das pessoas, e a geografia de São Jorge não ajuda em nada na ocorrência repentina de uma erupção/sismo mais forte. Há que alertar e preparar. E se jogaram pelo seguro em 2005, talvez tenham aprendido com o erro e ao verem em La Palma uma erupção iniciar-se no quintal de uma residência, talvez tenham tomado uma atitude mais preventiva.



Uma crise vulcânica debaixo das casas das pessoas? E o pessoal das furnas que todos os dias vivem com lume debaixo dos seus pés??
E quando foi há pouco tempo os abalos nas furnas porque é que não  houve tanto alarido?
Pergunte à malta de são jorge se alguém sabe o que é viver com caldeiras debaixo das suas casas onde qualquer uma pode arrebentar em qualquer momento e depois falamos.
Ou estão na próxima crise em São miguel vá dormir para contentores ou nas valetas das ruas como eu fui mais a minha familia e outros milhares por não termos tido apoio de ninguém.
Alias, nem me lembro do governo regional ter dado a cara para apoiar ou no mínimo evacuar as pessoas,  mas como agora foi em São Jorge há que sermos compreensíveis...
Mediatismo a quanto obrigas!


----------



## Nordeste Açores (24 Mar 2022 às 23:33)

Wessel1985 disse:


> É pura e simplesmente ridículo para não dizer outra coisa ainda mais desagradável.
> 
> Fosse em qualquer ilha, noutra qualquer situação similar todos estaríamos a acompanhar e a tomar as medidas que se entendem necessárias perante a situação.
> 
> ...


 A empatia então deve ter sido recíproca. 
Diga lá qual foi a solidariedade que o governo regional deu na altura aos micaelenses ou que a malta na sua ilha deram? Assobiaram para o lado. 
Sabe o que é viver em tendas na rua e dormir na rua com medo que as casas se desmoronassem?
Se não sabe  não opine!
Só quem passa por isso é que sabe!


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2022 às 23:39)

Nordeste Açores disse:


> Uma crise vulcânica debaixo das casas das pessoas? E o pessoal das furnas que todos os dias vivem com lume debaixo dos seus pés??
> E quando foi há pouco tempo os abalos nas furnas porque é que não  houve tanto alarido?
> Pergunte à malta de são jorge se alguém sabe o que é viver com caldeiras debaixo das suas casas onde qualquer uma pode arrebentar em qualquer momento e depois falamos.
> Ou estão na próxima crise em São miguel vá dormir para contentores ou nas valetas das ruas como eu fui mais a minha familia e outros milhares por não termos tido apoio de ninguém.
> ...


Tenham lá calma. Dessa altura para cá passaram 17 anos... muita coisa mudou e evoluiu. Estamos aqui a acompanhar o que se passa em São Jorge e não em São Miguel. Se estão sentidos por morarem onde moram, por não terem tido apoio naquela altura, têm toda a razão, mas aqui, neste tópico, não é de todo o sitio correto para esses desabafos. Desculpem, mas é cansativo vir procurar novidades e só encontrar bombardeamentos de "em 2005 bla bla bla coiso e tal". Já chega, acabem com isso, pode ser?


----------



## vamm (24 Mar 2022 às 23:42)

Nordeste Açores disse:


> São jorge tem historial como sao miguel também tem.
> Informe se melhor novamente porque o seu conhecimento sobre o historial vulcânico sobre São Miguel é zero!


Mais uma vez... tenha calma consigo. Eu não tenho conhecimentos de nada, tem toda a razão, mas se continuar a assistir a este tópico vou continuar a não ter, pois você só veio aqui bombardear, não foi mais nada. E como "desinformada" que sou, vou abster-me de comentar mais este tópico. Passem bem.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mar 2022 às 23:48)

Voltando ao que realmente interessa partilho aqui mais um comunicado sismológico emanado pelo CIVISA.


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).

Vários sismos têm sido sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 24 de março, foram sentidos 8 sismos:




*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​24/03​12:25​2,4​1 km SE BeiraIV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Urzelina e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)24/03​13:24​2,2​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)24/03​16:39​2,3​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)24/03​17:52​1,9​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)24/03​19:48​1,8​3 km N UrzelinaIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)24/03​20:40​2,5​1 km NE VelasIII/IV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)24/03​21:10​2,3​1 km SSE BeiraIII/IV​Velas, Santo Amaro e Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)24/03​21:38​1,7​1 km NE VelasIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


----------



## LMMS (24 Mar 2022 às 23:50)

Off- topic!!
Estive a ver a RTP Açores, e estavam num café de Velas a entrevistar as pessoas, e não é que estava lá um jovem Russo! 
Numa ilha com tão pouca gente e ter um Russo em Velas, xi.......!!!


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Mar 2022 às 00:08)

Mais uma vez aconselho a ver o Especial Informação de hoje à noite na RTP Açores. 

A prova de como o conhecimento científico é a melhor forma de esclarecer as populações.

Fiquei muito agradado com tudo o que ali foi dito por quem entende da matéria.

Volto a referir ... Somos todos açorianos. 

Todos já passamos pelas nossas pois vivemos em ilhas com actividade tanto sísmica como vulcânica. 

Agora estamos a falar de São Jorge e o meu abraço vai para os jorgenses que estão a viver uma situação complicada.


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Mar 2022 às 00:18)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Mar 2022 às 00:33)

Excelente especial informação por parte da RTP Açores. Isto sim é informação e esclarecimento. 

Conhecimento científico em cima da mesa e de forma transparente. 

Falaram já abertamente em intrusão magmática e caiu por terra a teoria oficial inicial de sismos exclusivamente tectónicos. Aquilo que sempre disse e defendi desde a primeira hora. 

A intrusão magmática ainda é profunda e não se sabe quando chegará á superfície, ou se chegará. A meu ver chegará, será uma questão de tempo. 

Os sismos estão a ocorrer por fraturamento e quebra de rocha resultante da pressão magmática, que por sua, à medida que a rocha vai quebrando, o mesmo magma funciona como lubrificante fluído e térmico para permitir mais deslocamento e fraturamento de rocha.
Tal como defendo desde o primeiro momento, é certamente o magma que está no comando da crise sísmica.

De momento e muito bem, a principal e grande preocupação de momento é a possibilidade da ocorrência de sismos de maior magnitude.


Video em:


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2022 às 00:33)

Peço que nos foquemos naquilo que é relevante, mantendo uma discussão saudável.

O staff agradece.


----------



## fablept (25 Mar 2022 às 00:45)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Já consegui.
> 
> Afinal o Ipma tem uma API.
> 
> Obrigado



Nem sabia.. acredita que vai dar-me imenso jeito!

De qualquer forma, podem consultar um gráfico básico da profundidade (média por dia), aqui:


			Locate and Analyse Seismic Activity in Portugal
		

Seleccionar dados "São Jorge".
Clicar "Fetch São Jorge" - actualizar tabela de sismos em São Jorge
Clicar em "Static" - deverá aparecer apenas sismos em São Jorge
Clicar em "Chart" - seleccionar "Depth By Day" - "Build"

(primeira barra, dia mais antigo)




E podem fazer uns testes no mapa (no mapa, em vez de STATIC, clicam em GRID)..
Média de profundidade


----------



## fablept (25 Mar 2022 às 01:28)

Heatmap (de sismos) com dados do IPMA


----------



## okcomputer (25 Mar 2022 às 11:27)

fablept disse:


> Heatmap (de sismos) com dados do IPMA



É muito complicado fazer um mapa "3D" com profundidade, latitude/longitude. E depois a magnitude representada na dimensão da esfera. E a data/período da ocorrência, na cor da esfera (semana 1, ..., semana n)
Claro que idealmente com todos os sismos mesmo os mais pequenos, que pelo que percebi não são revelados?

Algo deste género


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Mar 2022 às 11:39)

@Antena1Açores

INFO || Atualização da atividade sísmica

O CIVISA informa que desde as 22h00 do dia 24 de março às 10h00 do dia 25 de março, foram sentidos 5 sismos:






 às 22:10 foi registado um sismo com magnitude 2,1 e epicentro a 3 km de NNW da Urzelina, sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias Urzelina e Velas;






 às 23:27 foi registado um sismo com magnitude 2,2 e epicentro a 1 km de ESE da Beira, sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias Rosais e Santo Amaro, e intensidade máxima III/IV na Urzelina;






 às 04:41 foi registado um sismo com magnitude 2,3 e epicentro a 1 km de NNE de Santo Amaro, sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia das Velas






 às 06:10 foi registado um sismo com magnitude 2,3 e epicentro a 1 km de ESE da Beira, sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santo Amaro






 às 08:10 foi registado um sismo com magnitude 2,8 e epicentro a 0,5 km de SSE da Beira, sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro e Velas, intensidade máxima III/IV no Norte Grande, Urzelin e Rosais, e intensidade máxima III em São Roque do Pico.

Mais informação: bit.ly/3iAX6R5


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2022 às 11:56)

Fiz um simples gráfico com os sismos desde o início, e a sua profundidade.
Aparenta estar mais "calmo", e com a maioria dos sismos a permanecerem ali entre os 10-15km.
Não se nota, para já, nenhuma alteração com subida da profundidade. O que acham?


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2022 às 12:39)

Torna-se complicado acompanhar este tópico com tanto "lixo". Pedia, por favor, aos moderadores que, se fosse possível, limpassem as mensagens que nada trazem de relevante para esta temática.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2022 às 12:48)

Entrevista ao Presidente do IPMA, na RTP


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2022 às 12:51)

Bom dia!

Aqui fica mais um vídeo, atualizado, do canal Geology Hub sobre a crise sismovulcânica em São Jorge.


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 12:55)

Partilho aqui uma informação especial pelo colega Fablet que contribui bastante para o assunto que estamos aqui a debater 

Publicado no tópico 'Sismologia e Vulcanismo nos Açores' https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/sismologia-e-vulcanismo-nos-acores.2286/post-436118


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Mar 2022 às 13:09)

Os colegas açorianos certamente já vieram o Especial Informação da RTP Açores, de ontem. Mas deixo aqui o vídeo para os colegas que nos seguem desde mais longe e que querem compreender melhor o que se passa em São Jorge.

Emissão com presidentes/representantes do CIVISA, da Universidade dos Açores e Governo Regional, além daas câmaras municipais das Velas e da Calheta, de São Jorge. 
Boa informação, explicações e esclarecimentos, das fontes oficiais.


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 13:45)

Orion disse:


> Isso é o expectável.
> 
> Mas uma coisa é adiar a viagem e outra é ficar desapontado/sentir-se enganado, nunca mais voltar e ainda criticar junto de outros.


Nem mais! Por isso não sou da opinião que se desaconselhe publicamente viagens para São Jorge como estão a fazer. 
Acho muito prematuro entrar por aí e pode ser um problema que futuramente trará consequências à ilha e ao arquipélago.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2022 às 13:52)

Açor disse:


> *O vídeo publicado acima pelo colega Afgdr também já tinha sido aqui colocado.*



@Açor , os vídeos são distintos. Não colocaria um vídeo repetido se alguém o já tivesse feito, não faria qualquer sentido. O vídeo a que te referes foi o que o @lserpa postou há uns dias, feito pelo mesmo autor, noutro dia, com outros conteúdos, basta ver o vídeo. O que acontece, de facto, é que as miniaturas são iguais, apenas isso (cf. https://www.youtube.com/c/GeologyHub/videos)

O outro vídeo em questão:



lserpa disse:


> Para terem noção do historial vulcânico de São Jorge.
> 
> Este vídeo não afirma que é uma intrusão, falta sempre a confirmação do tipo de actividade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 14:10)

Ainda não aconteceu nada.
Ninguém sabe o que pode acontecer. Bom é estar alerta e de prevenção, mas esta coisa de viver um drama antecipado só mesmo neste país.
O prazer de viver uma catástrofe não anunciada. Ainda falam em "resiliência"...
A diferença entre os Açores e as Canárias é lembrarmos nos o quão  longuissima e furiosa foi a erupção do vulcão de La Palma. Esteve mais de 3 meses activo, destruiu mais de 2.600 casas e a lava aumentou em 43 h a ilha espanhola.
A erupção só terminou no passado mês de Dezembro, há apenas 3 meses, e a vida continuou...
Não sejamos "catastróficos" antes do tempo!


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 14:20)

Segundo o geólogo Dr. José Madeira, não há risco iminente de uma real erupção em São Jorge.
Esta notícia certamente irá frustrar todas as expectativas  daqueles que estão à espera que o vulcão arrebente.









						Visão | “Não há qualquer evidência de estar iminente uma erupção” na ilha de São Jorge. Entrevista ao geólogo José Madeira
					

José Madeira, um dos maiores conhecedores da atividade sísmica e vulcânica no arquipélago dos Açores, contextualiza, em entrevista à VISÃO, o fenómeno que está a ocorrer desde sábado, já com 1800 sismos de baixa magnitude registados nesta ilha do Grupo Central




					visao.sapo.pt


----------



## AzoresPower (25 Mar 2022 às 14:28)

Açor disse:


> Segundo o geólogo Dr. José Madeira, não há risco iminente de uma real erupção em São Jorge.
> Esta notícia certamente irá frustrar todas as expectativas  daqueles que estão à espera que o vulcão arrebente.
> 
> 
> ...



A entrevista tem 3 dias, desde então novas informações foram divulgadas, bem como alerta aumentado para V4

_"Por enquanto, não há qualquer sismicidade com características de movimentação de fluidos magmáticos, que têm um sinal distinto dos sismos tectónicos, resultantes da fraturação da rocha. Os sismos que têm sido registados têm características puramente tectónicas. Não há qualquer evidência de estar iminente uma erupção."_

Já está um pouco outdated. Mas continua a ser uma entrevista interessante. (E também já aqui partilhada...)


----------



## fablept (25 Mar 2022 às 14:32)

okcomputer disse:


> É muito complicado fazer um mapa "3D" com profundidade, latitude/longitude. E depois a magnitude representada na dimensão da esfera. E a data/período da ocorrência, na cor da esfera (semana 1, ..., semana n)
> Claro que idealmente com todos os sismos mesmo os mais pequenos, que pelo que percebi não são revelados?
> 
> Algo deste género



Com tempo e dados faz se tudo!

O problema começa logo nos dados..
O IPMA partilha os seus dados por uma API (obrigado ao @Oliveiraj ), mas apenas eventos com magnitude superior a 2.
Através do CIVISA consegue se obter o XML que utilizam no mapa, também com eventos de magnitude superior a 2, mas com outra limitação de não partilharem a profundidade.

Sismos com magnitude superior a 2 dá para ter uma ideia do que se passa, mas neste tipo de sismicidade, grande maioria da sismicidade é inferior a magnitude 2. 

O gráfico ficou muito bom @ecobcg ! Tens o gráfico partilhado na web para podermos consultar?


----------



## lserpa (25 Mar 2022 às 14:34)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Excelente especial informação por parte da RTP Açores. Isto sim é informação e esclarecimento.
> 
> Conhecimento científico em cima da mesa e de forma transparente.
> 
> ...



Sim, tenho estado em contacto estreito com o geólogo, autor desses vídeos.

Vou dando alguma informação sobre o desenvolvimento da situação.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2022 às 14:37)

São Jorge, uma ilha com medo da catástrofe: “Já se foi tudo embora, aqui ninguém quer ficar”​
24 de Março de 2022, 22:48.

Vários habitantes das Velas estão a abandonar as suas casas. Rumam ao outro concelho da ilha ou para outras paragens do arquipélago perante a iminência de um sismo de grande magnitude ou de uma erupção vulcânica.


De lágrimas cavadas no rosto, Natércia Fernandes está abraçada às filhas à entrada do aeroporto de São Jorge, nos Açores. Uma tem nove anos, a outra 19 meses. É um abraço penoso, que marca uma despedida sem data de regresso. A crise sismovulcânica que está a abalar a ilha levou-a a tomar a decisão “mais difícil que podia imaginar”.

Notícia paga:









						São Jorge, uma ilha com medo da catástrofe: “Já se foi tudo embora, aqui ninguém quer ficar”
					

Vários habitantes das Velas estão a abandonar as suas casas. Rumam ao outro concelho da ilha ou para outras paragens do arquipélago perante a iminência de um sismo de grande magnitude ou de uma erupção vulcânica.




					www.publico.pt
				





Cinco sismos sentidos pela população nas últimas horas na ilha de São Jorge.​ 
O CIVISA divulgou que entre as 22h locais de quinta-feira e as 10h desta sexta-feira foram sentidos cinco sismos com magnitudes entre os 2,1 e 2,8 na escala de Richter.

Lusa 25 de Março de 2022, 13:58


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) revelou esta sexta-feira que, nas últimas horas, foram sentidos cinco sismos pela população da ilha de São Jorge, acrescentando que a actividade sísmica continua “acima do normal”.

Num comunicado divulgado no seu site, o CIVISA revela que, entre as 22h locais (23h em Lisboa) de quinta-feira e as 10h desta sexta-feira foram “sentidos cinco sismos” pela população, com magnitudes entre os 2,1 e os 2,8 na escala de Richter e intensidade máxima entre III e IV na escala de Mercalli modificada.


Os sismos foram sentidos na vila das Velas e nas freguesias de Urzelina, Rosais, Santo Amaro e Norte Grande, na ilha de São Jorge. O mais recente, registado às 8h10 locais, foi sentido também em São Roque, na ilha do Pico.

Segundo o CIVISA, a actividade sísmica na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, que se regista “ao longo de uma faixa com direcção WNW-ESE [oés-noroeste/lés-sudeste], num sector compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal”.

A crise sismovulcânica em São Jorge iniciou-se às 16h05 de sábado e, desde então, o CIVISA já registou milhares de sismos de baixa magnitude, tendo sido sentidos pela população mais de 170.


Na quarta-feira, o CIVISA elevou o nível de alerta vulcânico na ilha de São Jorge para V4 (de um total de cinco), o que significa “possibilidade real de erupção”. Perante este cenário, o executivo açoriano recomendou à população com maiores vulnerabilidades da principal zona afectada na ilha de São Jorge (entre a Fajã das Almas e as Velas) que abandone as suas casas.


Segundo o presidente do CIVISA, Rui Marques, a precipitação, conjugada com a crise sísmica, pode provocar desabamentos em São Jorge. O executivo açoriano decidiu, por isso, proibir o acesso às fajãs do concelho das Velas e retirar os habitantes que lá vivem.

O Plano Regional de Emergência da Proteçcão Civil dos Açores e os planos de emergência municipais dos dois concelhos da ilha (Velas e Calheta) foram activados.










						Cinco sismos sentidos pela população nas últimas horas na ilha de São Jorge
					

O CIVISA divulgou que entre as 22h locais de quinta-feira e as 10h desta sexta-feira foram sentidos cinco sismos com magnitudes entre os 2,1 e 2,8 na escala de Richter.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

Segundo as últimas informações (conferência de imprensa), cerca de 2000 pessoas do concelho das Velas já se ausentaram para outros locais.


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

fablept disse:


> Heatmap (de sismos) com dados do IPMA



Segundo este "Heatmap" será por aqui que terá mais probabilidade de caso haja erupção, vir a ser o local de saída!?!


----------



## lserpa (25 Mar 2022 às 14:54)

É sempre subjetivo… o fracturar da Rocha nunca é linear. 
A faixa activa tem cerca de 20km.


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 14:57)

lserpa disse:


> É sempre subjetivo… o fracturar da Rocha nunca é linear.
> A faixa activa tem cerca de 20km.


La Palma teve 1 crise sísmica antes da erupção mas isso não significa nada. 
Sabemos que até ao momento está a acontecer um reajuste na crosta terrestre. 
Muito se tem investido nessa área, há hoje muitos meios que permitem recolher dados, mas a dúvida quanto à ocorrência ou não de uma erupção permanece. 
Quanto à ocorrência de um grande sismo parede menos provável, uma vez que a energia envolvida tem se libertado a cada pequeno sismo.


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 14:58)

Eu usei o tal do "heatmap" e a localização é por ali naquela deformação, ela não está ali por acaso!!

Ora vamos lá ver o perfil de elevação do local, e o aeroporto está mesmo ali o lado!


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 15:06)

O risco existe, mas parece me que estão a empolar as coisas. 
Não é a primeira vez que isto acontece. 
É normal haverem crises sísmicas desta natureza nas ilhas açorianas. 
Pode não ser nada, ou pode ser muito mau, mas até ao momento não há dados que permitam afirmar que  um mega terramoto ou uma grande erupção irão acontecer, embora o risco esteja lá.


----------



## lserpa (25 Mar 2022 às 15:08)

Açor disse:


> O risco existe, mas parece me que estão a empolar as coisas.
> Não é a primeira vez que isto acontece.
> É normal haverem crises sísmicas desta natureza nas ilhas açorianas.
> Pode não ser nada, ou pode ser muito mau, mas até ao momento não há dados que permitam afirmar que um mega terramoto ou uma grande erupção irão acontecer, embora o risco esteja lá.



Já todos sabemos! 
E fartam-se de dizer isso na tv…




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2022 às 15:09)

fablept disse:


> Com tempo e dados faz se tudo!
> 
> O problema começa logo nos dados..
> O IPMA partilha os seus dados por uma API (obrigado ao @Oliveiraj ), mas apenas eventos com magnitude superior a 2.
> ...



Obrigado. 
Não, coloquei aqui só e partilhei no twitter. Não o tenho em mais lado nenhum para já.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

Em relação ao risco imediato logo após o início de uma eventual erupção, é a topografia da ilha de São Jorge que a distingue do que sucedeu em La Palma.
Na ilha das Canárias os declives eram suficientemente suaves para haver tempo de evacuações. Parece-me que em São Jorge esse tempo deverá ser muito menor devido ao acentuado declive. Isto pode ter pesado na prontidão da protecção civil e na própria avaliação que as populações fazem da sua situação.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 16:15)

Procurei se esta entrevista já tinha sido referida aqui, mas parece-me que não:









						Ricardo Ramalho: “O risco de erupção é real”
					

Especialista em vulcões de ilhas oceânicas, Ricardo Ramalho deixa bem claro que, para já, com os dados disponíveis, ainda não é possível saber se a crise sismo-vulcânica na ilha de São Jorge irá resultar, ou não, numa erupção ou num sismo forte. Mas




					www.publico.pt


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2022 às 16:16)

StormRic disse:


> Em relação ao risco imediato logo após o início de uma eventual erupção, é a topografia da ilha de São Jorge que a distingue do que sucedeu em La Palma.



E, novamente, o facto de que o aeródromo e o principal porto estão vulneráveis também não ajuda. Isso também não se sucede em LP.


----------



## Helinho (25 Mar 2022 às 16:17)

A conselho a ouvirem (link acima) durante o minuto 2m -4m sobre a situação. Parece que há sinais que apontam para um agravamento da crise.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Mar 2022 às 16:21)

Entretanto a famosa página do CIVISA inteiramente dedicada a esta situação já está disponível online ...

Deixo aqui o endereço abaixo ...



			Ponto de Situação
		



Ponto de Situação - 25-03-2022 10:00



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima dos valores de referência.



O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NNW de Urzelina e uma magnitude 3,3 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 175 sismos sentidos pela população.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 24 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 2380 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 360 eventos, o que reflete uma ligeira diminuição da atividade sísmica. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



A campanha de medição de gases e temperatura no solo que o CIVISA vem desenvolvendo desde o início desta crise na área epicentral não resultou, até à data, na identificação de qualquer anomalia, continuando os levantamentos de campo a decorrer nos próximos dias.



No âmbito da monitorização geodésica, o CIVISA, em colaboração com outras entidades, encontra-se a reforçar a rede de observação baseada em estações GNSS e a proceder ao tratamento de imagens de satélite. Os dados existentes até à data corroboram as observações sismológicas ao indiciarem a existência de alguma deformação na área epicentral.



A integração da informação disponível permite concluir que as estruturas tectónicas onde se desenvolveram as erupções históricas de 1580 e 1808, e a crise sismovulcânica de 1964, no Sistema Vulcânico Fissural de Manadas, foram reativadas, sendo de admitir a ocorrência de uma intrusão magmática em profundidade.

O CIVISA alerta para a possibilidade de ocorrência de sismos que podem atingir magnitudes mais elevadas do que as registadas até ao momento, assim como para o perigo de ocorrência de derrocadas potenciadas pela atividade sísmica e pelas adversas condições meteorológicas que afetam o arquipélago. Não há evidências de estar iminente uma erupção vulcânica, embora tal cenário não esteja afastado.



*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 20 de março.

O CIVISA emitiu igualmente um alerta para o Centro de Controlo Aéreo de Santa Maria (ACC Santa Maria), para o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VAAC) de Toulouse e para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).





Alertas anteriores:



Alerta V3 – Dia 20 às 02h40;



Alerta V2 – Dia 20 às 00h40;

Fontes - CIVISA*


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 16:23)

StormRic disse:


> Procurei se esta entrevista já tinha sido referida aqui, mas parece-me que não:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso que esta ainda não tinha sido publicada.
Mas convém sempre lermos os 2 lados. Quem defende piedosamente uma erupção, e quem ache que isto tudo não vai passar de apenas mais uma mera crise vulcânica entre outras tantas no arquipélago.
Temos que ter em conta que a possibilidade de algo acontecer não quer dizer que ela aconteça. É apenas uma possibilidade e não uma confirmação!
Há que estar em alerta e de precaução! Apenas isso!
Posto isto, são apenas teorias em cima da mesa e o tal mediatismo do costume da comunicação social


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 16:28)

Há duas perguntas que ainda me parece que não têm resposta, provavelmente porque não é mesmo possível responder.
Primeira: quanto tempo (dias, horas, minutos?) é previsível decorrer entre os sinais prévios e inequívocos de uma erupção eminente e o início efectivo da erupção?
Segunda: também quanto tempo decorreria entre o início de uma erupção e o impacto nas zonas habitadas mais próximas?
Para um sismo de magnitude destrutiva deve ser ainda mais difícil responder à primeira questão; a segunda não tem, obviamente, outra resposta que não seja tempo nulo.


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 16:40)

StormRic disse:


> Há duas perguntas que ainda me parece que não têm resposta, provavelmente porque não é mesmo possível responder.
> Primeira: quanto tempo (dias, horas, minutos?) é previsível decorrer entre os sinais prévios e inequívocos de uma erupção eminente e o início efectivo da erupção?
> Segunda: também quanto tempo decorreria entre o início de uma erupção e o impacto nas zonas habitadas mais próximas?
> Para um sismo de magnitude destrutiva deve ser ainda mais difícil responder à primeira questão; a segunda não tem, obviamente, outra resposta que não seja tempo nulo.


Perguntas interessantes mas um pouco difíceis de resposta. 
Penso que tudo irá depender da forma como a energia vai sendo libertada até à superfície, havendo deformações no terreno, aumento da quantidade de gases vulcânicos e da intensidade da suposta erupção.
Quanto à tua ultima questão, não te sei responder...


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2022 às 16:47)

StormRic disse:


> Há duas perguntas que ainda me parece que não têm resposta, provavelmente porque não é mesmo possível responder.
> Primeira: quanto tempo (dias, horas, minutos?) é previsível decorrer entre os sinais prévios e inequívocos de uma erupção eminente e o início efectivo da erupção?
> Segunda: também quanto tempo decorreria entre o início de uma erupção e o impacto nas zonas habitadas mais próximas?
> Para um sismo de magnitude destrutiva deve ser ainda mais difícil responder à primeira questão; a segunda não tem, obviamente, outra resposta que não seja tempo nulo.



Há uma terceira...

No caso de erupção vulcânica, e tendo em conta a direção dominante/climatológica do vento & configuração da ilha, que medidas estão a ser ponderadas para proteger/evacuar a população da Calheta de gases tóxicos?

Precisamos do Trump para construir rapidamente um muro


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 17:23)

Orion disse:


> Há uma terceira...
> 
> No caso de erupção vulcânica, e tendo em conta a direção dominante/climatológica do vento & configuração da ilha, que medidas estão a ser ponderadas para proteger/evacuar a população da Calheta de gases tóxicos?
> 
> Precisamos do Trump para construir rapidamente um muro


Neste momento no Pico estão algumas rajadas de quase 70 km/h e o vento predominante de SE, o que até devem ser as melhores condições caso haja alguma erupção.


----------



## lserpa (25 Mar 2022 às 17:38)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Entretanto a famosa página do CIVISA inteiramente dedicada a esta situação já está disponível online ...
> 
> Deixo aqui o endereço abaixo ...
> 
> ...


Que tremenda desilusão!
Este Site é tão limitado quanto o outro...


Estava à espera de encontrar planos verticais em 2D, nem a profundidade indicam...


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Mar 2022 às 17:45)

lserpa disse:


> Que tremenda desilusão!
> Este Site é tão limitado quanto o outro...
> 
> 
> Estava à espera de encontrar planos verticais em 2D, nem a profundidade indicam...


Pois ... também estava à espera de mais dados e conclusões dos dados recolhidos in loco ...

Pode ser que vão atualizando à medida que forem surgindo coisas ... ou não ...

Entretanto saiu esta notícia.









						Reforço de profissionais de saúde garante centro da Calheta, em São Jorge, a funcionar 24 horas por dia, sublinha Presidente do Governo
					






					portal.azores.gov.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (25 Mar 2022 às 18:51)

lserpa disse:


> Que tremenda desilusão!
> Este Site é tão limitado quanto o outro...
> 
> 
> Estava à espera de encontrar planos verticais em 2D, nem a profundidade indicam...


Em dias normais às vezes nem a profundidade dão, por isso não admiro nada. O IPMA sempre  mostra os hipocentros. Outra curiosidade é que quando são sismos internacionais a magnitude corresponde aos valores internacionais, por vezes, até aumenta a magnitude; quando é em Portugal é sempre a baixar...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mar 2022 às 20:23)

“Estou preocupada e só senti um sismo”. População das Velas abandona cidade — mas essa decisão não é fácil de tomar​








						“Estou preocupada e só senti um sismo”. População das Velas abandona cidade — mas essa decisão não é fácil de tomar
					

Na manhã de hoje, dezenas de pessoas apanharam o barco para sair das Velas rumo a uma “zona segura”, abandonado uma cidade cada vez mais vazia devido à crise sismovulcância que está a abalar São Jorge, nos Açores.




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## okcomputer (25 Mar 2022 às 20:32)

fablept disse:


> Com tempo e dados faz se tudo!
> 
> O problema começa logo nos dados..
> O IPMA partilha os seus dados por uma API (obrigado ao @Oliveiraj ), mas apenas eventos com magnitude superior a 2.
> ...



Ok, é pena então. Sobre os dados já é tradição em Portugal, até na pandemia houve muita omissão de dados e dos que havia disponibilizavam em formatos pouco amigáveis para open-data, houve quem durante muito tempo teve até que sacar dados de PDF para alimentar dashboards etc 

Sobre os sismos <2, exatamente, para visualizar o comportamento do "enxame" quanto mais melhor, os pequenos são importantes quando falamos em crise vulcânica. 

E claro, a ausência da profundidade que referiram hoje no novo "site" nem se fala, é ridículo, tipo monitorizar uma tempestade e só disponibilizar precipitação excluindo o vento ou disponibilizar temperatura e excluir humidade.

Quando falaram num novo site pensei que fosse outra coisa que ainda iria demorar algum tempo, deduzo que estejam a instalar diversas estações móveis e que depois de tudo calibrado integrassem a informação toda num site apropriado. Mas se é isto .... ainda tenho esperança que seja melhorado.


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 21:16)

Civisa combate boatos sobre crise sismovulcânica em São Jorge (Vídeo)
					

O alerta vulcânico na ilha de São Jorge mantém-se no nível V4 e nunca ...




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## Açor (25 Mar 2022 às 21:22)

LMMS disse:


> Acabou de dar na TV este gráfico da profundidade dos sismos!



Segundo consta o magma ainda está a uma profundidade abaixo dos 10 km


----------



## fablept (25 Mar 2022 às 21:49)

LMMS disse:


> Segundo este "Heatmap" será por aqui que terá mais probabilidade de caso haja erupção, vir a ser o local de saída!?!



Esse heatmap foi gerado a partir de dados do IPMA

Baseando nos dados do CIVISA




Apesar de continuar com uma zona "quente" onde indicaste, maioria dos sismos registados pelo CIVISA está centrado mesmo nas Velas.
O IPMA tem 3 estações sísmicas na ilha.
O CIVISA tem 4 (sem confirmação) .
É dificil dizer se é o IPMA ou CIVISA que tem o melhor cálculo epicentral.




StormRic disse:


> Há duas perguntas que ainda me parece que não têm resposta, provavelmente porque não é mesmo possível responder.
> Primeira: quanto tempo (dias, horas, minutos?) é previsível decorrer entre os sinais prévios e inequívocos de uma erupção eminente e o início efectivo da erupção?
> Segunda: também quanto tempo decorreria entre o início de uma erupção e o impacto nas zonas habitadas mais próximas?
> Para um sismo de magnitude destrutiva deve ser ainda mais difícil responder à primeira questão; a segunda não tem, obviamente, outra resposta que não seja tempo nulo.


Leitura de gases, análise geodésica, etc..serve para ajudar a ter uma imagem do que se passa, mas os sinais mais importantes de para perceber se estamos perante de uma erupção iminente (horas anteriores), é a sismicidade.

Para haver uma erupção, o magma tem que se aproximar da superfície e nesse caminho vai partir muita rocha, se começar a acelerar a velocidade de penetração na rocha, na teoria vai provocar uma sismicidade muito mais intensa, mas se for uma penetração mais lenta, como suspeita-se que esteja agora a ocorrer, faz pressão, abrem-se pequenas fendas (sismos) e infiltra-se nessas fendas.

O que geralmente é associado aos momentos de erupção iminente, é um incremento muito forte de sismicidade com tremor vulcânico.

Os sismos que tem ocorrido agora, são do tipo VT, apenas rocha a partir fruto da pressão do magma, mas faltam alguns sinais sísmicos vulcânicos: tremor vulcânico, associado a movimentação de magma, tornillos (parafusos em pt? eheh), sismos de baixa frequência, sismos de longo período. Mas o magma ainda encontra-se em profundidade.
Tenho procurado todos os dias por sinais sísmicos que saem fora da caixa, e ainda não vi nem um, suspeitei um registo contínuo de 10/20 segundos na segunda feira na faixa dos 5Hz, mas foi muito ténue..e possivelmente foi derivado de outra coisa não relacionada com sinais sísmicos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 22:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Fiz um simples gráfico com os sismos desde o início, e a sua profundidade.
> Aparenta estar mais "calmo", e com a maioria dos sismos a permanecerem ali entre os 10-15km.
> Não se nota, para já, nenhuma alteração com subida da profundidade. O que acham?
> 
> Ver anexo 1311





Açor disse:


> Segundo consta o magma ainda está a uma profundidade abaixo dos 10 km





fablept disse:


> Esse heatmap foi gerado a partir de dados do IPMA
> 
> Baseando nos dados do CIVISA
> 
> ...



Nas últimas 24 horas, segundo aquele gráfico, parece haver uma limitação das profundidades entre os 9 e os 14 Km. Curiosa a ausência dos sismos mais profundos que ocorreram sobretudo centrados no dia 21, ou dos sismos superficiais do início da crise. Partiu o que podia ser partido e agora estão a aumentar as tensões? Uma acalmia pode ter duas leituras opostas.
Pode-se depreender que basicamente faltam sinais claros de movimentação de magma.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2022 às 22:05)

Marcelo, mal. Bolieiro, ainda pior.


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Mar 2022 às 22:33)

20:10 (UTC) magnitude 3.0 Deve ter sido bem sentida. A Máxima desde 2022-03-25 às 09:10 h 3.1


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2022 às 23:18)

Fantkboy disse:


> 20:10 (UTC) magnitude 3.0 Deve ter sido bem sentida. A Máxima desde 2022-03-25 às 09:10 h 3.1



Os 100 sismos de maior magnitude na zona dos Açores, desde 24/Fev:







Os de maior grau, sentidos:







Os últimos 100, de magnitude 2.0 ou superior (Imagem ampliada centrada em São Jorge):






Dados obtidos na página https://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/sismicidade/ , às 22:48:02 de 25/Mar.


----------



## LMMS (25 Mar 2022 às 23:23)

Não sei se já alguém falou aqui sobre isso, mas se reparar-mos nos registos dos primeiros abalos do dia 19, foram quase todos até 10km de profundidade e muitos mesmos de 5 e 6km.
No dia 20 já muda para +10km de profundidade, não acham estranho este padrão?
Eu não percebo nada de vulcões e tenho aprendido muito hoje e ontem com o que tenho lido e ouvido, mas com este padrão, dá para se ter uma ideia, de que primeira a rocha começou a quebrar mais perto da superfície e depois mais abaixo, o que é que isto pode significar?


----------



## lserpa (25 Mar 2022 às 23:56)

Orion disse:


> Marcelo, mal. Bolieiro, ainda pior.



Selfie… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Mar 2022 às 00:03)

Ponto de Situação - 25-03-2022 22:00


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima dos valores de referência.



O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NNW de Urzelina e uma magnitude 3,3 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 182 sismos sentidos pela população.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 24 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 2311 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 770 eventos, o que reflete uma ligeira diminuição da atividade sísmica. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



A campanha de medição de gases e temperatura no solo que o CIVISA vem desenvolvendo desde o início desta crise na área epicentral não resultou, até à data, na identificação de qualquer anomalia, continuando os levantamentos de campo a decorrer nos próximos dias.



No âmbito da monitorização geodésica, o CIVISA, em colaboração com outras entidades, encontra-se a reforçar a rede de observação baseada em estações GNSS e a proceder ao tratamento de imagens de satélite. Os dados existentes até à data corroboram as observações sismológicas ao indiciarem a existência de alguma deformação na área epicentral.



A integração da informação disponível permite concluir que as estruturas tectónicas onde se desenvolveram as erupções históricas de 1580 e 1808, e a crise sismovulcânica de 1964, no Sistema Vulcânico Fissural de Manadas, foram reativadas, sendo de admitir a ocorrência de uma intrusão magmática em profundidade.

O CIVISA alerta para a *possibilidade de ocorrência de sismos* que podem atingir magnitudes mais elevadas do que as registadas até ao momento, assim como para o *perigo de ocorrência de derrocadas* potenciadas pela atividade sísmica e pelas adversas condições meteorológicas que afetam o arquipélago. *Não há evidências de estar iminente uma erupção vulcânica*, embora tal cenário não esteja afastado.



*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 20 de março.

O CIVISA emitiu igualmente um alerta para o Centro de Controlo Aéreo de Santa Maria (ACC Santa Maria), para o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VAAC) de Toulouse e para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).





Alertas anteriores:



Alerta V3 – Dia 20 às 02h40;



Alerta V2 – Dia 20 às 00h40;*




Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 25-03-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Vários sismos têm sido sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 25 de março, foram sentidos 7 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​25/mar15:202,5​1 km NW VelasIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Santo Amaro e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)25/mar15:232,5​1 km NW VelasIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)25/mar16:162,6​3 km W VelasIII/IV​Santo Amaro, Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Santo António (S. Roque do Pico)25/mar16:232,5​1 km N Santo AmaroIII​Velas e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)25/mar16:432,3​1 km SE BeiraIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)25/mar17:072,5​3 km E Santo AmaroIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)25/mar19:102,8​1 km NE VelasIV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)III/IV​Norte Grande, Urzelina e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)III​São Roque e Santa Luzia (S. Roque, Pico)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2022 às 00:13)

se a sismicidade migra para zonas mais profundas...

talvez seja porque está a chegar mais matéria à câmara dos 10km. Supondo que existe uma câmara intermédia.

e que é necessário chegar mais material para romper até à superfície.


----------



## Azorean (26 Mar 2022 às 00:14)

LMMS disse:


> Não sei se já alguém falou aqui sobre isso, mas se reparar-mos nos registos dos primeiros abalos do dia 19, foram quase todos até 10km de profundidade e muitos mesmos de 5 e 6km.
> No dia 20 já muda para +10km de profundidade, não acham estranho este padrão?
> Eu não percebo nada de vulcões e tenho aprendido muito hoje e ontem com o que tenho lido e ouvido, mas com este padrão, dá para se ter uma ideia, de que primeira a rocha começou a quebrar mais perto da superfície e depois mais abaixo, o que é que isto pode significar?


Também tenho essa curiosidade. Não sei se os próprios especialistas sabem responder a isso. Eu interpreto como tendo sido um movimento tectónico que afectou toda a falha na vertical, ao início e sob o centro da ilha, que pode ter evoluído para uma intrusão de magma no limite inferior da crusta oceânica. Também houve muitos sismos a norte de São Jorge no início. Não sei o que significa. 

A deformação do solo penso que é na parte central da ilha (perto do Pico da Esperança?), segundo a notícia da Antena1 Açores, partilhada mais acima.


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Mar 2022 às 10:41)

Entretanto a VolcanoDiscovery emitiu mais uma nota acerca da situação vivida em São Jorge. 

Fica aqui a partilha.









						São Jorge Island (Azores): volcano-seismic crisis continues as scientists conclude magmatic origin, raise alert level
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Mar 2022 às 11:19)

CIVISA acaba de fazer o ponto da situação até às 10 horas de hoje e um novo comunicado sismológico referente ao mesmo período.

Deixo aqui ambos em baixo.

Ponto de Situação - 26-03-2022 10:00


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima dos valores de referência.



O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NNW de Urzelina e uma magnitude 3,3 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 186 sismos sentidos pela população.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 25 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 870 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 560 eventos, o que reflete uma ligeira diminuição da atividade sísmica. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



A campanha de medição de gases e temperatura no solo que o CIVISA vem desenvolvendo desde o início desta crise na área epicentral não resultou, até à data, na identificação de qualquer anomalia, continuando os levantamentos de campo a decorrer nos próximos dias.



No âmbito da monitorização geodésica, o CIVISA, em colaboração com outras entidades, encontra-se a reforçar a rede de observação baseada em estações GNSS e a proceder ao tratamento de imagens de satélite. Os dados existentes até à data corroboram as observações sismológicas ao indiciarem a existência de alguma deformação na área epicentral.



A integração da informação disponível permite concluir que as estruturas tectónicas onde se desenvolveram as erupções históricas de 1580 e 1808, e a crise sismovulcânica de 1964, no Sistema Vulcânico Fissural de Manadas, foram reativadas, sendo de admitir a ocorrência de uma intrusão magmática em profundidade.

O CIVISA alerta para a *possibilidade de ocorrência de sismos* que podem atingir magnitudes mais elevadas do que as registadas até ao momento, assim como para o *perigo de ocorrência de derrocadas* potenciadas pela atividade sísmica e pelas adversas condições meteorológicas que afetam o arquipélago. Existe a possibilidade real de se poder vir a registar uma erupção vulcânica, mas não há evidências de que tal esteja iminente.



*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 20 de março.

O CIVISA emitiu igualmente um alerta para o Centro de Controlo Aéreo de Santa Maria (ACC Santa Maria), para o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VAAC) de Toulouse e para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).





Alertas anteriores:



Alerta V3 – Dia 20 às 02h40;



Alerta V2 – Dia 20 às 00h40;






Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 26-03-2022, 10:00)*

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Vários sismos têm sido sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 25 de março às 10:00 do dia 26 de março, foram sentidos 4 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​25/mar​23:26​2,2​1 km NNE BeiraIII/IV​Santo Amaro e Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)25/mar​23:26​2,4​1 km WNW VelasIII/IV​Santo Amaro e Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)26/mar​02:14​1,9​0,5 km W Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)26/mar​03:22​2,4​1 km SW BeiraIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2022 às 11:40)

pedir à ESA - agência espacial europeia - que dedique recursos a esta situação, nomeadamente os satélites.



> A integração da informação disponível permite concluir que as estruturas tectónicas onde se desenvolveram as erupções históricas de 1580 e 1808, e a crise sismovulcânica de 1964, no Sistema Vulcânico Fissural de Manadas, foram reativadas, sendo de admitir a ocorrência de uma intrusão magmática em profundidade.


----------



## Azorean (26 Mar 2022 às 13:20)

Não sei se já foi partilhado aqui. Para quem quiser ler o relato da última erupção em terra. 
Os sismos começaram na última semana de Abril de 1808, e dia 1 de Maio começou a erupção, depois de sismos mais frequentes e fortes. 













						Archivo dos Açores; publicação periodica destinada à vulgarisação dos elementos indispensaveis para todos os ramos da historia Açoriana : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

Issued v. 1-14(no. 1-80), 1878-1927. No more published(?) cf. Union List of Serials, Ed. 2



					archive.org


----------



## JTavares (26 Mar 2022 às 15:26)

Não é bom sinal se há alterações no terreno.


----------



## Açor (26 Mar 2022 às 15:29)




----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2022 às 15:59)

As reacções humanas, sejam elas quais forem, não são medida fiável da evolução de um fenómeno natural. Só os factos cientificamente observados podem traçar um esboço real de uma situação. Sobre as reações humanas, haverá sempre opiniões contraditórias. Haverá sempre quem discorde de medidas preventivas que lhes afectam directa ou indirectamente o quotidiano das suas vidas, os seus proventos, o seu bem-estar. A história está repleta de eventos em que esta discordância conduziu a tragédias previstas. Que cada um assuma a responsabilidade dos seus actos de protecção pessoal, de acordo ou em desacordo das recomendações baseadas nos factos científicos. Mas não venha após uma tragédia atirar as culpas, da sua premeditada e assumida ignorância ou orgulho, para cima de outros.


----------



## LMMS (26 Mar 2022 às 17:44)

Tenho andado aqui a ver se vejo alguma coisa!


----------



## Oliveiraj (26 Mar 2022 às 18:02)

Pequena derrocada no acesso à Fajã dos Cubres, com a quantidade de chuva que tem caído não se esperava outra coisa.


----------



## Açor (26 Mar 2022 às 18:14)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Pequena derrocada no acesso à Fajã dos Cubres, com a quantidade de chuva que tem caído não se esperava outra coisa.



Se as pessoas se foram aconselhadas a sair das fajãs, o que é que esse tipo faz aí? 
À espera que aconteça uma tragédia para ficar bem na foto e poder partilhar nas redes sociais?


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2022 às 18:18)




----------



## Oliveiraj (26 Mar 2022 às 18:21)

Não sabemos o contexto, apenas podemos especular.


----------



## Açor (26 Mar 2022 às 18:23)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Açor (26 Mar 2022 às 18:32)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Não sabemos o contexto, apenas podemos especular.



O contexto foi a evacuação das pessoas das fajãs, certo!
Não havendo lá ninguém, de nada serve a malta  (quiçá da proteção civil) (?) estar lá a registar ocorrências a não serem curiosos.
Mas as vias de acesso às fajãs não foram interditas?
E depois queixam  se acontecer algo.
Quando tentei subir o Vulcão do Fogo na crise de 2005 na altura, fui barrado a meio por staff da PSP e proteção civil com a desculpa que o dióxido de carbono estava elevado e tive que voltar pra trás.
Mais tarde vim a saber que os técnicos do Civisa estavam lá a fazer medições no solo.
 Mas as vias de acesso à serra foram restringidas, daí a minha pergunta em relação às fajãs.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Mar 2022 às 18:38)

Julgo que a proibição do acesso/permanência nas fajãs se aplica às fajãs do concelho das Velas, conforme o despacho do Secretário Regional da Saúde e Desporto. A Fajã dos Cubres localiza-se no concelho da Calheta.

De qualquer das formas, tendo em conta o histórico de derrocadas na zona, das más condições atmosféricas e da atividade sísmica que se verifica na ilha, é um comportamento que acarreta riscos.


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2022 às 19:48)

A última hora tem sido bem calma! 
Apenas consigo identificar 4 eventos. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2022 às 21:55)

Bem, tal é o que para aqui vai... Há membros que gostam de fazer tanto teatro que em vez de sequer ouvirem avisos da moderação ou ouvir os outros membros e as suas opiniões, vão logo ao ataque. Isso acaba aqui porque esse tipo de comportamento vai completamente contra as regras do fórum, e o membro foi punido em conformidade.

Podemos, por favor, resumir a conversa e especulação normal sobre a crise sísmica, sem discussões, insultos ou outro tipo de situações desagradáveis? Obrigado!


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2022 às 23:11)

Aqui houve um sismo diferente dos outros.










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (27 Mar 2022 às 00:00)

lserpa disse:


> Aqui houve um sismo diferente dos outros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talvez sejam três muito perto uns dos outros?

Onde é que posso ver esses registos? Qual a fonte? Obrigado.


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2022 às 00:04)

Estes é um plot criado pelo @fablept, penso que o link está na primeira publicação. Mas deixo aqui. 



			Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)
		



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Mar 2022 às 03:36)

Partilho as ultimas informações do CIVISA relativas à situação.


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 25 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 870 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 870 eventos, o que reflete uma ligeira diminuição da atividade sísmica. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


O CIVISA alerta para a *possibilidade de ocorrência de sismos* que podem atingir magnitudes mais elevadas do que as registadas até ao momento, assim como para o *perigo de ocorrência de derrocadas* potenciadas pela atividade sísmica. Existe a possibilidade real de se poder vir a registar uma erupção vulcânica, mas não há evidências de que tal esteja iminente.



*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 20 de março.




Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 26-03-2022, 22:00)*

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 190 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 26 de março, foram sentidos 2 sismos:

*Hora*​*Magnitude*​*Localização*​*Intensidade (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​10:02​2,4​3 km E Santo Amaro​IV​Velas (Velas, São Jorge)III/IV​Urzelina e Norte Grande (Velas, São Jorge)20:34​1,8​2 km N Beira​III​Velas (Velas, São Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2022 às 04:39)

Última informação a esta hora:


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Mar 2022 às 12:34)

Actualização da actividade sísmica até às 10 horas locais.

*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 27-03-2022, 10:00)*

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 198 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 26 de março às 10:00 do dia 27 de março, foram sentidos 7 sismos:




*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​26/mar​22:07​2,4​3 km E Santo AmaroIV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III/IV​Calheta e Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)26/mar​22:57​2,4​1 km WSW BeiraIV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)III/IV​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​01:02​1,9​2 km E Santo AmaroIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​01:42​2,5​1 km NW Santo AmaroIII/IV​Urzelina, Santo Amaro, Velas e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Manadas (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​01:46​2,3​1 km S BeiraIII​Santo Amaro e Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​06:50​2,0​0,5 km E VelasIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​09:47​1,7​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2022 às 12:41)

Visivelmente mais calmo, embora ainda haja uma quantidade significativa de sismos


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (27 Mar 2022 às 13:52)

Obrigado pelo link @lserpa, assim já posso seguir em tempo real.  

A localização dos sismos no mapa do IPMA parece estar um pouco desfasada em relação ao mapa do CIVISA. Presumo que o do CIVISA é que esteja correto. 

Outra questão:

Não há nenhum gráfico em Portugal como estes da Islândia? De medição do tremor. Seria bastante útil, penso eu. Quando foi da erupção na Islândia era fácil prever quando entraria em erupção de novo.


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2022 às 13:56)

Azorean disse:


> Obrigado pelo link @lserpa, assim já posso seguir em tempo real.
> 
> A localização dos sismos no mapa do IPMA parece estar um pouco desfasada em relação ao mapa do CIVISA. Presumo que o do CIVISA é que esteja correto.
> 
> ...



Era a minha esperança com o novo site do CIVISA, mas não, a informação é ainda bastante limitada.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Mar 2022 às 15:07)

Mais calmo mesmo. Será o começo do fim desta crise? Ou será apenas uma acalmia?


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2022 às 16:41)

Entretanto apagado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Mar 2022 às 16:57)

E parece que as últimas imagens do Sentinel confirmam o empolamento na mesma zona da anterior imagem.

Parece-me claro que a imagem não foi influenciada ou contaminada por vapores de água.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Mar 2022 às 17:47)

Interferograma do Sentinel-1 de 27/03/2022 com maior detalhe:







*Fonte:* Sotiris Valkaniotis via Twitter


----------



## RickStorm (27 Mar 2022 às 17:58)

Sei que esta pergunta é um pouco offtopic e pouco importante, mas existe o risco de, no caso de o vulcão entrar em erupção, os voos de e para Lisboa serem cancelados? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (devido à possivel deslocação de fumo e particulas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2022 às 18:30)

RickStorm disse:


> Sei que esta pergunta é um pouco offtopic e pouco importante, mas existe o risco de, no caso de o vulcão entrar em erupção, os voos de e para Lisboa serem cancelados?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De que aeroporto?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (27 Mar 2022 às 18:50)

lserpa disse:


> De que aeroporto?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mar 2022 às 19:00)

RickStorm disse:


> Lisboa


Depende de muitas variáveis. Não há como saber.


----------



## RickStorm (27 Mar 2022 às 19:04)

Jesus...


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2022 às 19:24)

RickStorm disse:


> Jesus...



Caso ocorresse, não teria certamente dimensão para isso, o vulcanismo da ilha é essencialmente monogenético e de IEV baixo. 
Afetaria talvez, o aeroporto local, e consoante os ventos, os aeroportos do GC, mas de forma pontual. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RickStorm (27 Mar 2022 às 20:20)

lserpa disse:


> Caso ocorresse, não teria certamente dimensão para isso, o vulcanismo da ilha é essencialmente monogenético e de IEV baixo.
> Afetaria talvez, o aeroporto local, e consoante os ventos, os aeroportos do GC, mas de forma pontual.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Pois.. lembrei-me daquilo que aconteceu na Islândia (se não estou em erro), daí a minha pergunta..


----------



## okcomputer (27 Mar 2022 às 21:16)

Pode dar jeito para interpretar a quem não sabe, sobretudo o último


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Mar 2022 às 21:50)

Só é pena é não haver a camada WMS dos sismos!


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Mar 2022 às 02:38)

Ponto de Situação e comunicado sismológico do CIVISA. 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 26 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 985 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 839 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 27-03-2022, 22:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 202 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 27 de março, foram sentidos 4 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​27/mar​11:34​2,4​1 km NNE VelasIV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)III/IV​Rosais e Norte Grande (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​11:35​2,2​1 km N Santo AmaroIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​13:53​2,3​3 km NW UrzelinaIII/IV​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​19:02​2,0​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2022 às 09:13)

Bom dia.
Deixo aqui uma nova actualização do gráfico com a ocorrência dos sismos em S. Jorge e sua profundidade. 
Nota-se uma clara diminuição da frequência dos sismos, relativamente aos primeiros dias.  Também continuam a ocorrer em maioria entre os 10-15km de profundidade.
Veremos a evolução durante estes próximos dias. Faltam aqui os sismos de magnitude <2 para ter uma melhor ideia do que está a acontecer.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Mar 2022 às 12:24)

Deixo aqui o novo ponto de situação do CIVISA e o comunicado sismológico das 10:00.


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 27 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 909 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 473 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.




Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 28-03-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 207 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 27 de março às 10:00 do dia 28 de março, foram sentidos 5 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​27/mar​23:02​1,9​1 km ENE VelasIII​Santo Amaro e Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)27/mar​23:25​1,7​1 km NW Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)28/mar​07:38​2,1​3 km NNW UrzelinaIII/IV​Velas e Rosais (Velas, São Jorge)28/mar​08:56​2,1​2 km WNW VelasIII/IV​Santo Amaro e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)28/mar​08:57​2,6​2 km WNW VelasIV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Urzelina e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (28 Mar 2022 às 12:30)

okcomputer disse:


> Pode dar jeito para interpretar a quem não sabe, sobretudo o último



Desde o inicio da crise, que o que mais se assemelha ao tipo de sismos vulcânicos na tua imagem é do tipo VT (Volcanic Tectonic)

Exemplo do sismo de hj M2.5 08:56..são muito semelhantes todos os sismos durante a semana toda.



Esta estação sísmica está limitada a 10Hz e sendo estes sismos de frequência mais elevada do que costumo ver nos Açores, não dá para ter uma ideia exacta do sismo..bom era ter no mínimo 40Hz, mas já é muito bom ter dados de uma estação tão perto de uma crise sísmica.



ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia.
> Deixo aqui uma nova actualização do gráfico com a ocorrência dos sismos em S. Jorge e sua profundidade.
> Nota-se uma clara diminuição da frequência dos sismos, relativamente aos primeiros dias.  Também continuam a ocorrer em maioria entre os 10-15km de profundidade.
> Veremos a evolução durante estes próximos dias. Faltam aqui os sismos de magnitude <2 para ter uma melhor ideia do que está a acontecer.
> ...



Segundo a comunicação social foram registados até ontem 14000 sismos, o IPMA até ao momento tem no mapa 627 sismos..temos apenas acesso a cerca de 5% da sismicidade. Mas desconfio que o CIVISA tenha conseguido calcular magnitude,epicentro,etc de todos os 14000, alguns são de tão pequena magnitude, que percebe-se ser um sismo, mas não se consegue extrair nada.

Exemplo de apesar conseguir-se visualizar um sinal sísmico (possivelmente 2), pelo menos nesta estação, são sinais de amplitude tão pequena que não se consegue extrair o sismo.


----------



## okcomputer (28 Mar 2022 às 12:38)

Eu não sou especialista desta área, apenas um curioso e sempre com vontade de aprender e a ser corrigido se for o caso. 
Corrijam-me se disser alguma coisa demasiado errada.

Do que tenho lido e estudado, é um pouco assim que vejo mentalmente as coisas:

- vulcanismo dos Açores não é de elevada intensidade, o aporte de magma em profundidade é geralmente limitado, por exemplo na Islândia é muito superior. 
O que significa que muitas vezes quando finalmente ocorre uma erupção ela não é de grande intensidade nem se sustem muito tempo

- a geologia dos Açores é extremamente fraturada, magma vai encontrando muitas ramificações por onde se entranhar. 
Imaginem um arvore, a 10/15km de profundidade está o tronco, depois para cima o magma até à superfície vai tentando encontrar muitos caminhos, vai abrindo pelas zonas mais frágeis, muitas vezes a pressão ou o aporte não é suficiente, pára ali, e a pressão continua a forçar noutros lados, por vezes com retrocessos e novos avanços.  Essa natureza fraturada provavelmente tal como não permite erupções de extrema violência, tipo panela de pressão, provavelmente também dificulta imenso a análise do que se passa em profundidade. A "assinatura" ou a pegada que os sismos deixam é mais caótica e desordenada para se tentar perceber o que se passa.

- A observação dos sismos presentemente dá-nos uma ideia do que se está a passar a bastante profundidade, sabemos que há intrusões de magma e que estão até a gerar uma deformação moderada, mas isso não significa por exemplo que uma erupção a ocorrer aconteça aonde estão concentradas mais localizações de sismos. Voltando à analogia da arvore, os sismos mostram o que se passa no tronco, mas depois uma erupção pode ocorrer bem por cima do tronco, ou num ramo lateral. Nos Açores, um ramo lateral maioria das vezes significa uma erupção submarina, as ilhas são apenas uma pequena parte à superfície de todo o edifício vulcânico 

- Não obstante o facto de estarmos a lidar com vulcanismo relativamente moderado, isso não significa que não haja variados perigos de elevado risco e há que acautelar a proteção das vidas da população. Anteriores erupções em São Jorge, houve inclusive fluxo piroclástico devido a incursão de água em profundidade. 
Depois, mesmo que acabe por não ocorrer uma erupção, ou até pode ser submarina, podem ocorrerer sismos já com algum grau de destruição dada a baixa profundidade, e nos Açores, muitas destas zonas são tão geologicamente frágeis quanto bonitas.


----------



## okcomputer (28 Mar 2022 às 13:42)

Esqueci-me de referir outro ponto:

- Julgo que alguém perguntou aqui se era de esperar que uma erupção ocorresse naqueles cones ou bocas de anteriores erupções que se vê nas imagens de satélite.
Eu penso que exatamente nos mesmos locais não é de esperar, afinal anteriores erupções foram abrindo novas saídas por alguma razão, foram encontrando saídas mais fáceis que manter a original, típico de vulcanismo fissural.

Mas acho que que se por acaso o magma fizer o mesmo caminho de 1808, será de esperar nas extremidades desse eixo fissural aonde pararam da última vez. Ou paralelamente a esse eixo, que foi o que aconteceu em 1580 vs. 1808.

Mas depois para complicar,  temos 1964, pelos vistos houve uma erupção que já foi submarina, bem mais para oeste.

E podemos tentar imaginar, o que se terá passado em profundidade. Será que o magma já não conseguiu ascender pelas zonas de 1580 e 1808? Ou a maior profundidade teve outro rumo? Ou a zona de 1964 até teve outras crises antigamente que desconhecemos e não foram documentadas?
E desta vez será por onde?

Daí a dificuldade destas coisas todas, não temos propriamente meios de fazer uma espécie de ecografia às profundidades, os sismos quando muito são uma espécie de marcadores que vão indicando algumas coisas muitas vezes de difícil interpretação.


----------



## Azorean (28 Mar 2022 às 15:06)

okcomputer disse:


> Esqueci-me de referir outro ponto:
> 
> - Julgo que alguém perguntou aqui se era de esperar que uma erupção ocorresse naqueles cones ou bocas de anteriores erupções que se vê nas imagens de satélite.
> Eu penso que exatamente nos mesmos locais não é de esperar, afinal anteriores erupções foram abrindo novas saídas por alguma razão, foram encontrando saídas mais fáceis que manter a original, típico de vulcanismo fissural.
> ...


No futuro talvez já seja possível ver a evolução do magma como se fosse um raio-X em 3D. Até lá ainda andamos como num quarto escuro, a tentar perceber apenas pelo tacto. 

Eu penso que existem erupções mais violentas nos Açores, mas em São Miguel.

Em relação a 1964, será mais complexo do que parece. Essa crise pode ter estado ainda associada ao vulcão dos Capelinhos. Depois dos Capelinhos houve uma crise e possível erupção ao largo do Cachorro, no Pico, em Dezembro de 1963. Em São Jorge já tinha havido crise em Agosto do mesmo ano, se não estou em erro, e depois recomeçou em Fevereiro de 1964.

Como será que estão interligadas todas estas zonas abaixo do solo? Será tudo independente, ou um vulcão numa ilha pode influenciar uma erupção noutra?

Em relação à crise actual, e tendo La Palma como exemplo, penso que um vulcão entrará em erupção sempre dentro da área dos epicentros, ou na sua margem. E também não muito longe da zona de deformação do solo. Talvez mais perto das bocas de 1808. Ou então, ao longo do tempo, vai ter tendência a migrar para Oeste, mais para perto da erupção de 1964, tal como aconteceu com a crise desse ano. Começou mais no meio da ilha e depois foi migrando para os Rosais.


----------



## Oliveiraj (28 Mar 2022 às 15:06)

O que será aquele sinal das 13H ?


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2022 às 15:09)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Ver anexo 1329
> 
> 
> O que será aquele sinal das 13H ?



Terá que ser identificado, mas tem pouca energia! 

Comparado com o primeiro dia!

Vê:




São sei se terá havido algum terramoto algures no muito.

Poderia muito bem ser ressonância. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (28 Mar 2022 às 15:11)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Ver anexo 1329
> 
> 
> O que será aquele sinal das 13H ?



Vinha falar nisso.. tudo indica que é ruído humano (tractor, ou algo assim, frequencia >5Hz), em comparação tinha guardado no pc um registo semelhante de 2021.

Ou seja, é ruído para ignorar..se for alguma coisa, as entidades oficiais hão-de dizer.


----------



## Azorean (28 Mar 2022 às 15:13)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Ver anexo 1329
> 
> 
> O que será aquele sinal das 13H ?


Essas linhas assim mais espessas são tremor sísmico? Ou não tem nada a ver?

No início da crise estavam bastante largas, mas depois foram ficando mais calmas.


----------



## LMMS (28 Mar 2022 às 15:21)

okcomputer disse:


> Esqueci-me de referir outro ponto:
> 
> - Julgo que alguém perguntou aqui se era de esperar que uma erupção ocorresse naqueles cones ou bocas de anteriores erupções que se vê nas imagens de satélite.
> Eu penso que exatamente nos mesmos locais não é de esperar, afinal anteriores erupções foram abrindo novas saídas por alguma razão, foram encontrando saídas mais fáceis que manter a original, típico de vulcanismo fissural.
> ...


Off -Topic!!

Curioso as datas das outras crises sismovulcânicas em São Jorge, serem de 1580 (Perda da Independência de Portugal) e 1808 (Período de invasão Francesa), foram anos turbulentos na história de Portugal. 
Um pouco de História não faz mal a ninguém!


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2022 às 15:29)

Azorean disse:


> Essas linhas assim mais espessas são tremor sísmico? Ou não tem nada a ver?
> 
> No início da crise estavam bastante largas, mas depois foram ficando mais calmas.



Podem estar diretamente associadas às condições meteorológicas, interferência humana, etc… 
E podem também ter origem na litosfera. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Mar 2022 às 16:22)

Entretanto a VolcanoDiscovery fez uma nota acerca do registo acima referido.









						São Jorge volcano update: Uplift detected likely confirming magma intrusion at depth
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## Azorean (28 Mar 2022 às 17:35)

LMMS disse:


> Off -Topic!!
> 
> Curioso as datas das outras crises sismovulcânicas em São Jorge, serem de 1580 (Perda da Independência de Portugal) e 1808 (Período de invasão Francesa), foram anos turbulentos na história de Portugal.
> Um pouco de História não faz mal a ninguém!


E guerra colonial em 1964! Portanto, parece haver uma relação direta entre alterações ou ameaças ao território nacional e as crises sismo-vulcânicas em São Jorge.  Ai ai... Simples coincidências.


----------



## fablept (28 Mar 2022 às 18:03)

Azorean disse:


> Essas linhas assim mais espessas são tremor sísmico? Ou não tem nada a ver?
> 
> No início da crise estavam bastante largas, mas depois foram ficando mais calmas.


Pelo que vejo, não é tremor sísmico...agora se acontecer à 1 da manhã, aí é de desconfiar, pois não estou a ver lavradores/agricultores a trabalhar a essa hora.
Na estação de São Miguel, já sei identificar que um tractor passa às 5/6 da manhã, etc...aqui nesta estação ainda não conheço a rotina.

A ondulação/vento tem grande impacto em tornar as linhas mais "espessas"


Sobre tabela de Alerta Vulcânico do CIVISA (não sei se já tinham partilhado)..


			Alertas Vulcânicos


----------



## Azathoth (28 Mar 2022 às 18:05)

fablept disse:


> Vinha falar nisso.. tudo indica que é ruído humano (tractor, ou algo assim, frequencia >5Hz), em comparação tinha guardado no pc um registo semelhante de 2021.
> 
> Ou seja, é ruído para ignorar..se for alguma coisa, as entidades oficiais hão-de dizer.



Ruído de motor de combustão, se estiver entre as 700 rpm e 3000 rpm vai dar entre 11,67 e 50 Hz. Se for motor elétrico, de alguma bomba ou ventilador já não te sei dizer, depende.


----------



## Azorean (28 Mar 2022 às 18:19)

Obrigado e parabéns pelo teu trabalho @fablept. 

Pena não haver acesso aos dados das outras estações de São Jorge e Açores. Seria útil para perceber melhor estes fenómenos. 

Em relação aos dois exemplos acima, há um corte abrupto a meio, principalmente no de hoje, o que presumo ser um bom indicador de origem artificial.


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2022 às 20:13)

Isto agora com o bom tempo, nota-se melhor os pequenos movimentos.

Mais um que foi continuo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Mar 2022 às 22:22)

In Expresso

Dois sismólogos e um geodesista entram num restaurante e multiplicam-se as teorias sobre São Jorge. “É um mistério”, dizem eles​A crise sísmica na ilha açoriana intriga os cientistas que a estudam e discutem à mesa. Os novos dados sugerem um afastamento da falha tectónica em que assenta a ilha, mas ainda é tudo “muito complexo”. Há factos: de repente, em menos de dez dias, já ocorreram mais de 14 mil sismos em São Jorge, o dobro dos registados em todo o ano passado nos Açores. E uma certeza: “Em sismologia não é possível saber o que vem a seguir”


Infelizmente o resto da notícia é paga mas parece que de facto esta crise sismo-vulcânica continua a ser um mistério e vai ser muito interessante acompanhar e perceber o que os novos dados vão dizer ...

A verdade é que hoje parece que estamos a assistir a novos padrões no que diz respeito à sismologia se aqueles tremores contínuos registados se confirmarem como advindos da situação mas tudo é ainda muito complexo e de facto ninguém pode ter respostas muito concretas.

Independentemente de tudo esperamos que permaneça uma crise inédita e inofensiva para as populações.

Esta última frase é confesso uma expressão de fé.

Aguardemos por mais dados científicos num futuro próximo.


----------



## okcomputer (28 Mar 2022 às 23:34)

Azorean disse:


> Em relação a 1964, será mais complexo do que parece. Essa crise pode ter estado ainda associada ao vulcão dos Capelinhos. Depois dos Capelinhos houve uma crise e possível erupção ao largo do Cachorro, no Pico, em Dezembro de 1963. Em São Jorge já tinha havido crise em Agosto do mesmo ano, se não estou em erro, e depois recomeçou em Fevereiro de 1964.


Sim, eu li há dias umas coisas sobre isso, ao inicio até se pensou a a crise sísmica de 1964 estava relacionada com o Faial. E eu nem conhecia estas erupções submarinas, só agora tomei conhecimento. 



Azorean disse:


> Como será que estão interligadas todas estas zonas abaixo do solo? Será tudo independente, ou um vulcão numa ilha pode influenciar uma erupção noutra?


Dada a natureza geológica, é bem possível que a nível tectónico umas coisas acabem por ativar outras, não os vulcões, mas as falhas



Azorean disse:


> Em relação à crise actual, e tendo La Palma como exemplo, penso que um vulcão entrará em erupção sempre dentro da área dos epicentros, ou na sua margem. E também não muito longe da zona de deformação do solo. Talvez mais perto das bocas de 1808. Ou então, ao longo do tempo, vai ter tendência a migrar para Oeste, mais para perto da erupção de 1964, tal como aconteceu com a crise desse ano. Começou mais no meio da ilha e depois foi migrando para os Rosais.



O que referi foi mais no sentido do que o que vemos agora é o que se passa em profundidade, quer dizer, às vezes fico com a duvida se já se passou algo mais próximo da superfície.

Mas para explicar melhor, deixo por exemplo este gráfico também das Canárias, mas da erupção de El Hierro, aonde se pode ver como a erupção no final acabou ainda longe das zonas aonde havia mais sismos inicialmente. E a localização dessa sismicidade mais concentrada foi migrando ao longo do tempo. Claro que cada caso é um caso, isto é tudo altamente imprevisível, mas referi como possibilidade


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Mar 2022 às 23:35)

Novo comunicado sismológico do CIVISA. 

Vivemos um dia de maior estabilização da crise com apenas um evento sentido.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 28-03-2022, 22:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 208 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 28 de março, foram sentidos 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​28/mar​20:46​1,7​1 km NW VelasIII​Urzelina


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (29 Mar 2022 às 00:36)

okcomputer disse:


> Sim, eu li há dias umas coisas sobre isso, ao inicio até se pensou a a crise sísmica de 1964 estava relacionada com o Faial. E eu nem conhecia estas erupções submarinas, só agora tomei conhecimento.
> 
> 
> Dada a natureza geológica, é bem possível que a nível tectónico umas coisas acabem por ativar outras, não os vulcões, mas as falhas
> ...


Muito interessante o exemplo de El Hierro. Como os hipocentros começaram a descer antes da erupção.


----------



## fablept (29 Mar 2022 às 00:39)

Análise do Instituto das Canárias


----------



## fablept (29 Mar 2022 às 01:38)

lserpa disse:


> Isto agora com o bom tempo, nota-se melhor os pequenos movimentos.
> 
> Mais um que foi continuo.
> 
> ...



Visto que a magnitude dos sismos descresceu e o tempo anda bom, criei um novo "plot" com menor "range"..permite ver melhor sismos de menor amplitude, tipo zoom.



			Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)
		




Azorean disse:


> Obrigado pelo link @lserpa, assim já posso seguir em tempo real.
> 
> A localização dos sismos no mapa do IPMA parece estar um pouco desfasada em relação ao mapa do CIVISA. Presumo que o do CIVISA é que esteja correto.
> 
> ...



Iria precisar de calcular múltiplos dias e o servidor virtual que faço os plot´s tem o seu limite. Adicionei alguns plot´s de teste (espectrograma e ppsd)..


----------



## Hazores (29 Mar 2022 às 02:45)

fablept disse:


> Visto que a magnitude dos sismos e o tempo anda bom, criei um novo "plot" com menor "range"..permite ver melhor sismos de menor amplitude, tipo zoom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@fablept Obrigado por disponibilizares esses "plot"..... Eu, um curioso, gosto de observar todas estas informações as disponíveis, algumas delas nem imaginava que existiam assim disponíveis ao público em geral.  Tenho aprendido imenso com alguns dos conhecimentos aqui partilhados.


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mar 2022 às 12:43)

VolcanoDiscovery eleva o seu alerta para laranja e diz que a erupção é mais provável caso se confirme a injecção de 20 milhões de metros cúbicos que o INVOLCAN referiu na sua nota.









						São Jorge Island (Azores): likelihood of eruption increases as 20 million cubic meters of magma estimated intruded at depth
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com
				













Fica aqui também a partilha de uma notícia da Reuters com um vídeo que fala com uma vulcanologista no terreno.









						Volcanologists seek answers as island in Portugal's Azores keeps shaking
					

Fatima Viveiros was a little girl when she decided to become a volcanologist. It was a dream come true and now, at age 44, she is putting her skills to use to protect her home in Portugal's Azores islands.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Azathoth (29 Mar 2022 às 13:01)

Artigo do Expresso:









						Dois sismólogos e um geodesista entram num restaurante e multiplicam-se as teorias sobre São Jorge. “É um mistério”, dizem eles
					

A crise sísmica na ilha açoriana intriga os cientistas que a estudam e discutem à mesa. Os novos dados sugerem que está a haver um afastamento da falha tectónica em que assenta a ilha, mas ainda é tudo “muito complexo”. Há factos: de repente, em menos de dez dias, já ocorreram mais de 14 mil...




					expresso.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mar 2022 às 14:22)

Entretanto fica aqui o ponto de situação do CIVISA das 10 horas juntamente com o seu habitual comunicado sismológico.

Ponto de Situação - 29-03-2022 10:00


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 28 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1291 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 732 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias, embora com um ligeiro aumento. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 20 de março.*


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 29-03-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 19 de março, às 18:41 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,3 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 209 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 28 de março às 10:00 do dia 29 de março, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​28/mar​22:34​2,1​1 km SW BeiraIII/IV​Rosais e Velas (Velas, São Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 22:45)

O INVOLCAN estima que estejam cerca de 20M m3 de magma depositados no sistema fissural de manadas. 

O que é substancialmente mais que o vulcão de La Palma na sua fase inicial, creio que eram cerca de 11M m3. 

Daí terem elevado o nível de alerta (volcanoDoscovery) para Laranja, no entanto, a energia libertada continua a decrescer de forma gradual. 

O empolamento está lá, a especulação é muita… mesmo que acalme, não quer dizer que não volte ao ativo, em 1964 foi assim, começou com uns sismos, houve uma pausa e culminou na breve erupção submarina a oeste das Velas. 

Hoje, houve pelo menos 3 eventos a 5Km de profundidade 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 23:06)

Sismo sentido no Faial!!
Senti este!






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (29 Mar 2022 às 23:06)

Os últimos 5 sismos foram todos entre os 7 e 5km de profundidade. Esteve calmo até cerca das 18h45 locais, e depois houve uma sucessão de sismos a profundidade menor. Calmo desde essa altura de novo. Não sei se terá alguma importância. A ver como se comporta. 


2022-03-29 19:43:0137.442 N25.06 W-2.9Banco Grande Norte-------2022-03-29 19:35:3838.712 N28.237 W6 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 19:30:5938.685 N28.179 W6 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 19:29:1838.708 N28.195 W5 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 19:20:2638.703 N28.214 W5 km2.4Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 19:18:5438.692 N28.216 W7 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 18:47:2938.679 N28.203 W11 km2.5Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 15:14:3138.696 N28.205 W11 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 15:04:3138.700 N28.197 W10 km2.4Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-03-29 14:42:1937.534 N24.615 W1 km2.0Fossa da Povoação-------
 
 Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Azorean (29 Mar 2022 às 23:07)

lserpa disse:


> Sismo sentido no Faial!!
> Senti este!
> 
> 
> ...


Deve ter sido bem forte... Ainda não apareceu na lista.

Edit: Já apareceu no IPMA. Foi de magnitude 4. O mais forte até agora. A 12km de profundidade.


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 23:09)

O servidor do ivar crashou,

Não há acesso 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mar 2022 às 23:09)

lserpa disse:


> Sismo sentido no Faial!!
> Senti este!
> 
> 
> ...




Vinha aqui mesmo agora referir isso ... 

Que tinha acabado de haver um sismo no Faial sentido um pouco por toda a ilha. 

Site do CIVISA em baixo ... 

Ainda não se sabe o epicentro e se está relacionado com São Jorge.


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Mar 2022 às 23:09)

Sismo sentido também na Terceira, pelo que leio. Eu não senti mas conheço quem tenha.

Atualização:  4.0, epicentro em São Jorge. 12 kms de profundidade segundo o IPMA.


----------



## Azorean (29 Mar 2022 às 23:12)

No IPMA aparece epicentro na zona das Velas. Não sei se está correto.


----------



## Oliveiraj (29 Mar 2022 às 23:13)

Imagino como não terá sido sentido em S. Jorge, dada a proximidade às velas


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mar 2022 às 23:13)

AzoresPower disse:


> Sismo sentido também na Terceira, pelo que leio. Eu não senti mas conheço quem tenha.


Por aqui também acho que não senti ... estava aqui sentado e ali pelas 21 e 30 mais ou menos pareceu me sentir a cadeira gaming a tremer um bocadinho mas pensei que era paranoia pois já me aconteceu várias vezes. 

Mas se calhar estava mesmo a sentir o sismo ... Sentiu-se uma flutuação leve se foi mesmo este mas foi quase imperceptível aqui ...


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 23:14)

Foi aos 12km, menos mau!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 23:16)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui também acho que não senti ... estava aqui sentado e ali pelas 21 e 30 mais ou menos pareceu me sentir a cadeira gaming a tremer um bocadinho mas pensei que era paranoia pois já me aconteceu várias vezes.
> 
> Mas se calhar estava mesmo a sentir o sismo ... Sentiu-se uma flutuação leve se foi mesmo este mas foi quase imperceptível aqui ...



Este terá sido +/- às 21:55


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mar 2022 às 23:17)

lserpa disse:


> Este terá sido +/- às 21:55
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Então não devo ter sentido mesmo aqui em Angra. 

Provavelmente foi mais sentido na zona oeste da ilha Terceira, a zona mais próxima a São Jorge ...


----------



## AzoresPower (29 Mar 2022 às 23:18)

"Foi rápido mas abanou bem", diz-me uma pessoa conhecida nas Velas. 

Aqui na Terceira terá sido mais sentido na zona W/SW.


----------



## fablept (29 Mar 2022 às 23:19)

Alertaram que com o diminuir a sismicidade dos últimos dias, poderia acumular e gerar um sismo de maior magnitude.
A energia libertada deste sismo equivale à energia libertada durante dias em São Jorge..


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mar 2022 às 23:23)

Confirma-se. Sentido em Santa Bárbara na Terceira.

Um amigo acabou de me dizer que sentiu um sacão na cama.

Ele mora nas imediações do Vulcão de Santa Bárbara.

Diz que sentiu a cama abanar por um ou dois segundos ...

Como se alguém tivesse dado um pontapé na cama.

Aqui em Angra outros amigos meus não sentiram mas os animais deram sinal de nervosismo ladrando.

Vi no Facebook que outras pessoas em zonas de Angra sentiram e bem.

Deixo aqui a informação da app do CIVISA.

Falam em grau 3,8 escala de Ritcher a SSW das Velas no mar.

@Hazores sentiste alguma coisa? Pela tua zona deve se ter sentido bem ...


----------



## Hazores (29 Mar 2022 às 23:37)

Boa noite, 
Moro na zona oeste e não o senti.... mas como sabem que ando sempre a par destas coisas, recebi de imediato mensagens a perguntar...  pelo mnenos de angra a santa bárbara na ilha terceira foi sentido.... há relatos que foi sentido nas ilhas de S. jorge (como é óbvio) Pico, Faial e Terceira... No Civisa apontam para 3.8.


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 23:47)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> Moro na zona oeste e não o senti.... mas como sabem que ando sempre a par destas coisas, recebi de imediato mensagens a perguntar... pelo mnenos de angra a santa bárbara na ilha terceira foi sentido.... há relatos que foi sentido nas ilhas de S. jorge (como é óbvio) Pico, Faial e Terceira... No Civisa apontam para 3.8.



A tal velha máxima de, redes diferentes, valores diferentes.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 23:49)

Uplift representado numa animação 3D.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (29 Mar 2022 às 23:52)

Notícia do sismo no Expresso:









						São Jorge regista o maior sismo desde o início da crise
					

Abalo registou-se no mar, a um quilómetro a sul de Velas, e foi sentido em São Jorge, Terceira, Pico e Faial




					expresso.pt


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2022 às 23:53)

Tudo demasiado muito calmo após um. Sismo desta magnitude!






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (29 Mar 2022 às 23:55)

lserpa disse:


> Tudo demasiado muito calmo após um. Sismo desta magnitude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava a pensar no mesmo


----------



## Azorean (29 Mar 2022 às 23:56)

É um sismo invertido. As réplicas aconteceram antes e não depois do sismo maior.


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mar 2022 às 23:58)

lserpa disse:


> Tudo demasiado muito calmo após um. Sismo desta magnitude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos esperar que fique por aqui ...

Entretanto o site do CIVISA e mesmo a app continuam com problemas. 

O site não se consegue aceder e a app não aparece mais nada desde o evento e diz que está a dar erro.


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 01:13)

Site do CIVISA acabou de voltar e já publicaram o comunicado sismológico com destaque para este evento que foi sentido em praticamente todo o Grupo Central.

Sismos sentidos nas ilhas de São Jorge, Pico, Faial e Terceira (Ponto de situação, 29-03-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC-1) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 215 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 29 de março, foram sentidos 5 sismos:


*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​29/mar​15:04​2,2​1 km NW Santo AmaroIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)29/mar​15:14​1,9​1 km NNW Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)29/mar​18:47​2,3​1 km NW VelasIII/IV​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)29/mar​19:20​2,2​1 km SSE BeiraIII/IV​Santo Amaro e Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)29/mar​21:56​3,8​2 km SSW VelasV​Urzelina, Santo Amaro, Velas e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)V​Norte Pequeno, Calheta e Ribeira Seca (Calheta, S. Jorge)IV​Ilha do PicoIV​Ilha do FaialIII​Ilha Terceira



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR

Fica também aqui o novo ponto de situação 

Ponto de Situação - 29-03-2022 22:00


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima dos valores de referência.



O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC-1), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 215 sismos sentidos pela população.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 28 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1291 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 1286 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias, embora com um ligeiro aumento. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


----------



## Aine (30 Mar 2022 às 09:19)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...ticias/textos/Crise_sismica_S_Jorge_2903.html


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 09:53)

@fablept  Pergunta de leigo, nestes teus plots da estação de Rosais, não se deveria ver a onda P pelo menos nos sismos maiores visto que à partida são do tipo VT-A ? Ou devido ao tipo, banda, etc de estação é normal não se ver?
 Ou é da muita proximidade, da estação estar praticamente em cima dos hipocentros?


----------



## Aine (30 Mar 2022 às 10:26)

https://multinews.sapo.pt/noticias/...ntes-de-entrar-em-erupcao-alertam-cientistas/


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 11:00)

São Jorge volcano update: Magnitude 4 quake rattles island
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com
				




VolcanoDiscovery lança uma nota acerca do evento sísmico de ontem à noite.


----------



## AzoresPower (30 Mar 2022 às 11:24)

Wessel1985 disse:


> São Jorge volcano update: Magnitude 4 quake rattles island
> 
> 
> San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates
> ...








Energia libertada, tal como falava ontem o @fablept

_"The quake was about 10 times larger than the previous largest-so-far quake, a magnitude 3.3 event at 6.41 pm on 19 March.
While the numbers of quakes has been lower in the past few days, it should be taken into account that last night's quake accounts for approximately the same seismic energy as all quakes during the past 7 days combined. This is because magnitude is a logarithmic scale: one magnitude 4 earthquake is approx. equivalent to 30 quakes of magnitude 3, or 1,000 magnitude 2 events."_

Parágrafo interessante para um leigo como eu aprender mais alguma coisa.


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 12:35)

Às 10:08 utc um de 2.2 (2.3 IPMA) na ponta oeste da ilha, a 4km de profundidade


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2022 às 12:41)

okcomputer disse:


> Às 10:08 utc um de 2.2 (2.3 IPMA) na ponta oeste da ilha, a 4km de profundidade



O perfil desse traçado a ?? Parece mesmo tremor harmónico! 
Já tinha reparado nisso também à pouco 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2022 às 12:51)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2022 às 12:54)

lserpa disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Consegues dar uma explicação sobre o que assinalaste? Se fazes favor. Só para perceber um pouco mais dessas diferenças.


----------



## Pisfip (30 Mar 2022 às 13:00)

Os *tremores harmónicos* acontecem devido ao movimento de magma abaixo da superfície. A libertação contínua de energia deste tipo de sismicidade contrasta com a libertação contínua de energia que ocorre num sismo associado ao movimento de falhas tectónicas.
Os padrões de sismicidade são geralmente complexos e de difícil interpretação. No entanto, um aumento da atividade sísmica num aparelho vulcânico é preocupante, especialmente se sismos de longa duração se tornam muito frequentes e se tremores harmónicos ocorrem.
Tremores hármónicos são sinais que tornam bastante provável um evento iminente.

Fonte: wikipedia


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 13:13)

lserpa disse:


> O perfil desse traçado a ?? Parece mesmo tremor harmónico!
> Já tinha reparado nisso também à pouco
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Pois, também me despertou curiosidade mas sinceramente não sei. Pelo que tem explicado o @fablept às vezes até uma máquina de passagem (tractor, camião, etc) pode fazer isso. Presumo que os outros gráficos que ele tem na página, com frequências, ajudem eventualmente a despistar isso, mas eu não sei interpretar. Ou se todos os sismos registados pelo CIVISA/IPMA estivessem acessíveis nalgum lado incluindo os mais fracos para cruzar as ocorrências.

O meu instinto de leigo diz-me que depois de tanta energia que é de estar extremamente atento ao que se passa agora, pois se imaginarmos que o magma estava a tentar fazer o seu caminho com dificuldade, depois dum sismo destes muita coisa cedeu e talvez aconteça algo nas próximas 24/48 horas. Ou não, pois ninguém sabe mesmo, e pode não ter sido suficiente para tal. Cabe aos especialistas estarem muito atentos ao que se passa.


----------



## Hazores (30 Mar 2022 às 13:48)

okcomputer disse:


> Pois, também me despertou curiosidade mas sinceramente não sei. Pelo que tem explicado o @fablept às vezes até uma máquina de passagem (tractor, camião, etc) pode fazer isso. Presumo que os outros gráficos que ele tem na página, com frequências, ajudem eventualmente a despistar isso, mas eu não sei interpretar. Ou se todos os sismos registados pelo CIVISA/IPMA estivessem acessíveis nalgum lado incluindo os mais fracos para cruzar as ocorrências.


Tal como vocês também reparei neste pormenor.....
Existe ainda outra coisa que tenho observado, ..... Estes registos de "tremores" (coloco entre aspas porque não sei se é mesmo) estão cada vez mais frequentes... nos primeiros dias da crise não os observava.... de pois foram surgindo aos poucos e agora a frequência é superior.... Também já verifiquei a ocorrência destes registos durante a noite e, aí não creio que sejam máquinas como tratores, mas poderá ser outras coisas como um gerador ou algo semelhantes. Contudo,  não tenho conhecimentos nesta área, não sei se estes registos estão associados a outros fatores... como já referenciado anteriormente


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2022 às 13:52)

@ecobcg 
Não sou especialista, apenas muito curioso, mas, o que diferencia um tremor harmónico de um tectonico, neste caso, é o perfil apresentado.

Um sismo tectonico é uma libertação de energia súbita e apresenta uma ondulação mais alta na sua frequência.

O Sismo vulcânico, tem uma ondulação mais baixa na sua frequência e geralmente surge sem haver um Pico inicial na ondulação.

No caso registado e tal como os outros foristas, carece sempre de uma confirmação por parte das autoridades.

Aqui apenas temos acesso a um ponto de registo. 

E pode sempre estar relacionado de alguma forma com ação humana. 

Mas que é bem intrigante, é!


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2022 às 13:58)

Magma em São Jorge comparável a La Palma antes da erupção.​
Ontem às 18:57

*Vulcanologistas espanhóis dizem que o volume de massa de rocha em fusão é semelhante ao registado no vulcão Cumbre Vieja.*

O Instituto Vulcanológico das Canárias (Involcan) afirma que os sismos que estão a ser registados em São Jorge, desde o dia 19, têm origem vulcânica e não tectónica, como até agora se supunha.

Os especialistas espanhóis chegaram a essa conclusão através da análise de imagens de satélite. E adiantam que a deformação na crosta terrestre é provocada por uma "intrusão magmática, ao longo de uma fratura subvertical (dique)", que tem um "volume de 20 milhões de metros cúbicos, valor comparável ao observado pela deformação do terreno antes da erupção do Cumbre Vieja [em La Palma], em 2021".

Num relatório divulgado esta terça-feira, ao qual o JN teve acesso, os vulcanologistas do Involcan explicaram que, "através da análise de dados adquiridos pelo satélite Sentinel-1, da Agência Espacial Europeia, pode observar-se que, nas últimas semanas, esta ilha [São Jorge] sofreu uma deformação do solo compatível com uma fonte de natureza vulcânica". 

Os especialistas apontam como causa da deformação uma intrusão de magma (massas de rocha em fusão que existem debaixo da superfície), "com um volume de 20 milhões de metros cúbicos".

*"Falsa segurança"*

A crise sismovulcânica que está em curso em São Jorge - onde já foram registados mais de 14 mil sismos, cerca de 200 dos quais sentidos pela população - tem sido acompanhada por cientistas portugueses e estrangeiros. Mas, segundo dados do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores, a magnitude dos eventos sismológicos, nos últimos dias, tem diminuído. Entre a meia noite e as 10 horas de hoje, terça-feira, apenas foi sentido um sismo. No entanto, apesar de a intensidade estar a ser menor, a frequência dos mesmos continua "acima do normal", o que obriga a que o alerta vulcânico se mantenha no nível V4, que significa possibilidade de erupção.

Eduardo Faria, presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, deixou claro, à RTP Açores, que a diminuição da intensidade dos sismos pode levar a "uma falsa sensação de segurança".









						Magma em São Jorge comparável a La Palma antes da erupção
					

Vulcanologistas espanhóis dizem que o volume de massa de rocha em fusão é semelhante ao registado no vulcão Cumbre Vieja




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 14:29)

Hazores disse:


> Tal como vocês também reparei neste pormenor.....
> Existe ainda outra coisa que tenho observado, ..... Estes registos de "tremores" (coloco entre aspas porque não sei se é mesmo) estão cada vez mais frequentes... nos primeiros dias da crise não os observava.... de pois foram surgindo aos poucos e agora a frequência é superior.... Também já verifiquei a ocorrência destes registos durante a noite e, aí não creio que sejam máquinas como tratores, mas poderá ser outras coisas como um gerador ou algo semelhantes. Contudo,  não tenho conhecimentos nesta área, não sei se estes registos estão associados a outros fatores... como já referenciado anteriormente



Exactamente ... 

Depois de consultar todos os dias dos registos da estação ROSA que o @fablept simpaticamente partilhou connosco aqui podemos inferir que algo tem se vindo a modificar desde o início da crise até ao dia de hoje ...

Sem querer afirmar nada pois como já foi referido só as autoridades oficiais poderão ter mais dados sobre isto a verdade é que nos primeiros dias não existe nenhuns tremores parecidos aos chamados à atenção acima ...

Se fossem máquinas ou tractores depreendo que apareceriam esses registos na estação regularmente ... Porém estes tremores só aparecem de há dois dias para cá ...

Mas como toda esta situação tem sido um permanente mistério apenas estou intrigado e sem a mínima ideia do que estará a acontecer ...

Porque é uma crise que aparenta ter origens tanto tectónicas como magmáticas ...

Só mesmo as autoridades poderão desvendar isto melhor ... 

Nós apenas podemos especular ...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2022 às 14:35)

lserpa disse:


> @ecobcg
> Não sou especialista, apenas muito curioso, mas, o que diferencia um tremor harmónico de um tectonico, neste caso, é o perfil apresentado.
> 
> Um sismo tectonico é uma libertação de energia súbita e apresenta uma ondulação mais alta na sua frequência.
> ...


Ok. Obrigado!


----------



## fablept (30 Mar 2022 às 14:46)

okcomputer disse:


> @fablept  Pergunta de leigo, nestes teus plots da estação de Rosais, não se deveria ver a onda P pelo menos nos sismos maiores visto que à partida são do tipo VT-A ? Ou devido ao tipo, banda, etc de estação é normal não se ver?
> Ou é da muita proximidade, da estação estar praticamente em cima dos hipocentros?



Os sismos estão ocorrer muito perto da estação sísmica, e sendo de baixa magnitude (= menor duração das ondas sísmicas), não se consegue distinguir as ondas P e S num plot de 24h...tinha que se fazer zoom. Em sismos de maior magnitude a maior distância, como a onda P viaja a uma velocidade maior, conseguias ver a onda P e passado alguns segundos conseguias ver a onda S
Também as linhas do sismograma da biblioteca que uso para fazer o plot (obspy) são demasiado espessas para o meu gosto (acho que tem opção para diminuir, mas ainda não tive tempo para testar), as linhas sobrepoem-se muito.

Mas aqui, consegues distinguir as ondas P e S


			SeisGramWeb
		


Podem editar os parametros do link se quiserem algo mais especifico do plot (dados da mesma estação):
start=2022-03-29T21:56:00.00 (inicio)
dur=50 (duração em segundos)
bpfilter=1-5 (filtro em Hz, recomendo 1-5 ou 1-10, para filtrar ruído do oceano)



okcomputer disse:


> Às 10:08 utc um de 2.2 (2.3 IPMA) na ponta oeste da ilha, a 4km de profundidade


Esse tipo de registos continua a ser um mistério para mim, mas acho que é ruído humano.
São registos contínuos limitados a uma faixa de frequências ~7Hz. Mas como a estação está limitada a 10Hz, não sei o que se passa acima disso, poderá até ser um gerador a fazer ruído a >20Hz e por algum motivo fica registado a ~7Hz.
Tremor vulcânico geralmente fica +- entre 2~7Hz.

É as limitações de só ter acesso a uma estação sísmica, se outra estação a 5km (exemplo), não regista-se este sinal, então podia-se descartar sendo um sinal sísmico, mas como só temos acesso a esta estação, até as autoridade dizerem "registou-se alguns sinais vulcânicos"..tem que se descartar. Pois sem análise mais profunda, só podemos especular (e neste tipo de situações, não é saudável para ninguem).
Tb pode-se contactar o IPMA, que certamente tem uma resposta para isto.

Espectograma de um desses sinais



mas se pesquisarem por "harmonic tremor spectogram"


			harmonic tremor spectrogram - Google Suche


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

Deixo aqui também o novo ponto de situação feito às 10 horas pelo CIVISA.

Ponto de Situação - 30-03-2022 10:00

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima dos valores de referência.







O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC-1), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 215 sismos sentidos pela população.







Ao longo do dia de ontem, 29 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1417 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 893 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias, embora com um ligeiro aumento. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 23 de março.





Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 30-03-2022, 10:00)*

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 215 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 29 de março às 10:00 do dia 30 de março, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Oliveiraj (30 Mar 2022 às 14:55)

@fablept  Fazes ideia da localização exata do sismógrafo dos Rosais?


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 14:57)

fablept disse:


> Os sismos estão ocorrer muito perto da estação sísmica, e sendo de baixa magnitude (= menor duração das ondas sísmicas), não se consegue distinguir as ondas P e S num plot de 24h...tinha que se fazer zoom. Em sismos de maior magnitude a maior distância, como a onda P viaja a uma velocidade maior, conseguias ver a onda P e passado alguns segundos conseguias ver a onda S
> Também as linhas do sismograma da biblioteca que uso para fazer o plot (obspy) são demasiado espessas para o meu gosto (acho que tem opção para diminuir, mas ainda não tive tempo para testar), as linhas sobrepoem-se muito.
> 
> Mas aqui, consegues distinguir as ondas P e S
> ...


Observei que alguns sismólogos e vulcanólogos penso que foram colocar mais estações sísmicas no terreno ... 

Mas essas não devem ter acesso ao público em geral tal como a ROSA ou ainda podem não estar operacionais ... 

A verdade é que em termos de CIVISA apenas mostram a frequência dos mesmos por dia e nada referem acerca de uma mudança de padrão pelo que é assim a única informação oficial.

Mas era mesmo importante para uma melhor compreensão desta crise ter mais estações sísmicas para entender se é ruído humano ou não ...


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2022 às 15:00)

Nos outros países, como Islândia, Filipinas, Espanha, é tudo público, nos Açores, fazem um mistério é um secretismo que não lembra a ninguém…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (30 Mar 2022 às 15:01)

Oliveiraj disse:


> @fablept  Fazes ideia da localização exata do sismógrafo dos Rosais?


A localização das estações sísmicas do IPMA:





						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Estação dos Rosais:








						38°43'15.0"N 28°14'49.2"W · Rosais, Portugal
					

Rosais, Portugal




					goo.gl
				




Mas não se vê nada no sítio específico.


----------



## Oliveiraj (30 Mar 2022 às 15:05)

Azorean disse:


> A localização das estações sísmicas do IPMA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigado, tinha a noção que ficava mais perto da Ponta dos Rosais e não tanto perto da freguesia.


----------



## Azorean (30 Mar 2022 às 15:08)

Houve mais um sismo na Ponta dos Rosais. O mais forte de hoje.

2.7 segundo o IPMA e 2.3 segundo CIVISA
6km de profundidade (IPMA)
Muito perto do outro epicentro.

Hora: 13:46:55 UTC

Já são dois naquela zona, a menor profundidade.


----------



## Oliveiraj (30 Mar 2022 às 15:11)

Azorean disse:


> Houve mais um sismo na Ponta dos Rosais. O mais forte de hoje.
> 
> 2.7 segundo o IPMA e 2.3 segundo CIVISA
> 6km de profundidade (IPMA)
> ...


Vinha cá colocar isso agora mesmo.


----------



## Azorean (30 Mar 2022 às 15:19)

Esperar mais tempo, a ver se é uma nova tendência. A haver erupção seria preferível ser naquela zona, ou nas imediações da pequena erupção de 1964, no mar, mais a sul. Penso que o impacto seria menor. Mais cinza.


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 15:29)

fablept disse:


> Os sismos estão ocorrer muito perto da estação sísmica, e sendo de baixa magnitude (= menor duração das ondas sísmicas), não se consegue distinguir as ondas P e S num plot de 24h...tinha que se fazer zoom. Em sismos de maior magnitude a maior distância, como a onda P viaja a uma velocidade maior, conseguias ver a onda P e passado alguns segundos conseguias ver a onda S
> Também as linhas do sismograma da biblioteca que uso para fazer o plot (obspy) são demasiado espessas para o meu gosto (acho que tem opção para diminuir, mas ainda não tive tempo para testar), as linhas sobrepoem-se muito.
> 
> Mas aqui, consegues distinguir as ondas P e S
> ...



Obrigado, tem sido um prazer estar por aqui e a ler participações como as tuas e de outros.


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 15:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Consegues dar uma explicação sobre o que assinalaste? Se fazes favor. Só para perceber um pouco mais dessas diferenças.



Algumas coisas que tenho lido por curiosidade que talvez tenhas também:

Volcano Seismology


			http://home.ustc.edu.cn/~ly2014/Advances_in_Geosciences/_document/Volcano%20Seismology.pdf
		


Há um livro é considerado uma espécie de bíblia desta área, mas custa mais de 100€ e não encontrei na Net
"Introduction to volcanic seismology" 3rd edition, de Vyacheslav Zobin

Mas como já foi referido muitas vezes, análise da sismicidade só por si não é suficiente, uma erupção é um fenómeno complexo e nenhum vulcão é rigorosamente igual a outro, carece da análise de imensas coisas em simultâneo e nós só vamos vendo umas poucas:

Monitoring Volcanoes








						Monitoring Volcanoes (U.S. National Park Service)
					






					www.nps.gov


----------



## ecobcg (30 Mar 2022 às 15:47)

lserpa disse:


> Nos outros países, como Islândia, Filipinas, Espanha, é tudo público, nos Açores, fazem um mistério é um secretismo que não lembra a ninguém…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Verdade. Mais do mesmo por cá. 
Basta dar uma olhadela às páginas de la Palma, por exemplo.. e há uma panóplia de dados acessíveis online.. Sismos, deformação, mapas 3D.. etc, etc...








						Visor de mapas
					

Visor de Mapas Descarga los datos en nuestro portal de Datos abiertos En esta apartados encontraras distintos visores geográficos con información de interés ¿Qué es una simulación? *Perímetro calculado a partir de los datos del satélite Copernicus* Una simulación es un modelo que representa de...



					riesgovolcanico-lapalma.hub.arcgis.com
				






			https://lapalma.maps.arcgis.com/home/index.html
		


Por cá é sempre tudo mantido no segredo dos deuses...
Quando estive em La Palma, consegui preparar muito bem a viagem e ter sempre estes dados acessíveis, para conhecer a realidade para onde ia em pormenor e estar sempre devidamente informado quanto aos sismos e vulcão.

Agora se acontece algo nos Açores, não há informação nenhuma acessível e em tempo real. Enfim... realidades...


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2022 às 16:32)

A tal “sujidade” voltou a surgir no registo… 





O horário é laboral, o tempo está calmo.
Veremos à noite se continua. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fernandinand (30 Mar 2022 às 17:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Agora se acontece algo nos Açores, não há informação nenhuma acessível e em tempo real. Enfim... realidades...


Infelizmente essa é a realidade nas instituições públicas em Portugal e após >2 décadas a trabalhar com instituições PT e de outros países, sobretudo UE, acho que tenho de chegar à conclusão que a negação de informação é sinónimo de incapacidade técnica dos quadros 'altamente qualificados' que populam as várias instituições...veja-se o exemplo ainda recente da COVID.
Enfim, está em cada um de nós como cidadãos exigir mais e melhor (afinal pagamos impostos para quê?), senão continuamos neste marasmo de viajar na maionese...
Desculpem o desabafo, mas este episódio dos Açores, com La Palma tão recente como exemplo...no mínimo é de bater com a cabeça na parede!


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 17:20)

Esta é a informação que foi disponibilizada pelo CIVISA acerca do reforço do acompanhamento sismológico em São Jorge.



No âmbito da monitorização sísmica para acompanhamento da crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, o CIVISA procedeu ao reforço da rede sísmica permanente existente na referida ilha.

*20 de março*
- dois técnicos deslocaram-se para a ilha de S. Jorge, transportando duas estações sísmicas portáteis de banda larga;
- primeira estação instalada na freguesia do Norte Grande, com a designação de PSS01; receção de dados em tempo real desde as 13:30 h no Centro de Aquisição de Dados (CAD) do CIVISA.

*21 de março*
- instalada a segunda estação na freguesia da Calheta (no quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Calheta), com designação PBVC; receção de dados em tempo real desde as 11:40 h no Centro de Aquisição de Dados (CAD) do CIVISA.

*22 de março*
- transporte de material de telecomunicações (rádios e antenas) e de fornecimento de energia para a eventualidade de ser necessário redirecionar a transmissão das estações sísmicas.


Penso que este Centro de Aquisição de Dados não é público pelo que apenas recebemos o registo das ocorrências através do portal do CIVISA mas não temos acesso aos dados das estações em si ...

Mas se alguém souber responder melhor a isto seria interessante saber  ...


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mar 2022 às 17:41)

Em lua nova (conjunção Sol, Lua e Terra) os sismos costumam intensificar - se...


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mar 2022 às 17:47)

Com estes valores altos da ressonância de Schumann 




e várias CMEs a chegar amanhã à Terra, o cenário está a compor - se


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 18:10)

Presidente da Proteção Civil avisa que crise sismovulcânica em São Jorge pode originar uma erupção ou um sismo mais forte
					






					portal.azores.gov.pt


----------



## Azorean (30 Mar 2022 às 18:29)

GSM2046 disse:


> Com estes valores altos da ressonância de Schumann
> Ver anexo 1351
> e várias CMEs a chegar amanhã à Terra, o cenário está a compor - se


Já há muitos anos que me interesso pela possível influência da actividade solar, posição dos planetas, fases da Lua, etc, na actividade sismo-vulcânica da Terra, mas não me atrevo a falar nisso publicamente, pois ainda está numa fase demasiado herética para a ciência. 

Como amador destes temas, cheguei a fazer observação das machas solares e registar os sismos, a ver se encontrava algum padrão mais óbvio. Isto depois do sismo de 98 e de ter lido alguns artigos do Frederico Machado, que apontavam no sentido de haver relação entre as duas coisas. 

A haver relação, não será assim tão linear, ao ponto de uma tempestade solar originar um sismo diretamente. Há muitos factores em jogo. 

Em relação a esta crise, começou entre a Lua Cheia de 18 de Março, e o Equinócio de dia 20. O ciclo 25 das machas solares já começou, e agora é que está a aumentar a actividade com mais força, depois de um mínimo longo e bem profundo. 

A próxima tempestade solar chega esta noite, de 30 para 31 de Março. A ver o que acontece. Mas em princípio não deve influenciar.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2022 às 18:38)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Presidente da Proteção Civil avisa que crise sismovulcânica em São Jorge pode originar uma erupção ou um sismo mais forte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claramente o tipo não ouviu o Marcelo.

Nada de pânico não justificado


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 18:50)

Se era alguém a trabalhar com uma maquina disse ao chefe que começou às 14h mas a gente vê que começou apenas às 14h15, depois ainda fez um bom intervalo para um cigarrinho de 10 minutos e foi embora pontualmente às 16h 
Estou obviamente a brincar que também é preciso nestas situações chatas

Mas aquele tremor de fundo parou.

Por curiosidade sobrepus os sismos que o IPMA publica (>=2), a legenda está sempre por cima da linha à esquerda da ocorrência. Se não tem legenda é porque não faz parte da lista do IPMA.
Pouco depois de iniciado aquele tremor pelas 14:15 há um sismo mais ou menos pelas 14:19:ss que o IPMA não refere embora neste plot seja quase igual a outro poucos minutos depois que o IPMA já refere.


----------



## Azorean (30 Mar 2022 às 18:57)

okcomputer disse:


> Se era alguém a trabalhar com uma maquina disse ao chefe que começou às 14h mas a gente vê que começou apenas às 14h15, depois ainda fez um bom intervalo para um cigarrinho de 10 minutos e foi embora pontualmente às 16h
> Estou obviamente a brincar que também é preciso nestas situações chatas
> 
> Mas aquele tremor de fundo parou.
> ...


Excelente visualização @okcomputer. Dá gosto de ver assim. Fica mais claro.

O que será aquele risco por volta das 17h33? É só um risco. Um sismo mais intenso e super rápido? Ou alguém tropeçou na estação? Estive a ver nos outros dias e não tem nada assim. 

Este sismograma é como uma câmara de vigilância oculta. O homem não pode deixar de trabalhar que nós damos logo por isso.


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mar 2022 às 19:02)

okcomputer disse:


> Se era alguém a trabalhar com uma maquina disse ao chefe que começou às 14h mas a gente vê que começou apenas às 14h15, depois ainda fez um bom intervalo para um cigarrinho de 10 minutos e foi embora pontualmente às 16h
> Estou obviamente a brincar que também é preciso nestas situações chatas
> 
> Mas aquele tremor de fundo parou.
> ...


Excelente trabalho a identificar os eventos na estação. Os meus parabéns.

De facto aquele traço é muito curioso e diferente dos demais. 

E se for mesmo mão humana é muito curioso pois vemos toda a atividade que estão ou não estão a fazer com as máquinas ... Uma espécie de acompanhamento laboral ahah

Os registos da noite são especialmente importantes pois ai muito provavelmente não há máquinas ou ruído humano e se virmos o mesmo padrão teremos a nossa resposta ...


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 19:10)

Azorean disse:


> O que será aquele risco por volta das 17h33? É só um risco.


Também reparei nesse risco, parece a estalada do Will Smith que só agora chegou lá.
Agora a sério, parece mais erro momentâneo nos dados ou no processamento/geração do gráfico


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2022 às 19:18)

Se calhar era a máquina da ordenha!
É preciso manter a matéria prima para o queijo de São Jorge. 

Depois disso, ficou tudo muito sossegado.

Confesso que também sou crente na interação entre a posição da Terra em relação ao sol vs alinhamentos e a proximidade da lua vs fases.

Da mesma forma que estes factores influenciam as marés, é mais que óbvio que o manto não ficará impune… 

Relativamente aos máximos solares, nunca aprofundei muito o assunto. Não passei para além do espectro, desde ondas não ionizastes até às ionizantes.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 19:44)

okcomputer disse:


> Também reparei nesse risco, parece a estalada do Will Smith que só agora chegou lá.
> Agora a sério, parece mais erro momentâneo nos dados ou no processamento/geração do gráfico



Usando o link que o @fablept indicou hoje, vê-se que é mesmo um erro, até tem uma pequena falha nos dados antes desse traço, depois o software que faz o gráfico é que deve ampliar o erro


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2022 às 19:48)

lserpa disse:


> Se calhar era a máquina da ordenha!
> É preciso manter a matéria prima para o queijo de São Jorge.
> 
> Depois disso, ficou tudo muito sossegado.
> ...


Já que se fala de queijo, se há coisa que esta crise sísmico-vulcânica despertou foi o meu apetite por Queijo da Ilha, que adoro e que há muito tempo não comia! Ontem comprei um bocadinho... e o estômago tremeu de felicidade!


----------



## okcomputer (30 Mar 2022 às 19:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Já que se fala de queijo, se há coisa que esta crise sísmico-vulcânica despertou foi o meu apetite por Queijo da Ilha, que adoro e que há muito tempo não comia! Ontem comprei um bocadinho... e o estômago tremeu de felicidade!



off-topic, mas é uma boa forma de ajudar a ilha neste momento difícil, adquirindo produtos de lá, o queijo de são jorge de preferência com muitos meses de cura é bastante parecido ao parmigiano-reggiano que custa muitas vezes mais. E mais tarde visitar a ilha claro.


----------



## Azorean (30 Mar 2022 às 19:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Já que se fala de queijo, se há coisa que esta crise sísmico-vulcânica despertou foi o meu apetite por Queijo da Ilha, que adoro e que há muito tempo não comia! Ontem comprei um bocadinho... e o estômago tremeu de felicidade!


Pelos vistos a crise pode gerar um efeito positivo na economia da ilha, com o maior apetite pelo Queijo de São Jorge. 

Ainda em relação ao misterioso erro no gráfico, para além da chapada dos Óscares como possível origem, houve uma Solar Flare intensa na mesma altura. Apenas uma curiosidade. Fazendo a ponte com o tema anterior. 

Aqui está:






						GOES X-ray Flux (Dynamic Plot) | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center
					






					www.swpc.noaa.gov


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mar 2022 às 20:23)

Azorean disse:


> Já há muitos anos que me interesso pela possível influência da actividade solar, posição dos planetas, fases da Lua, etc, na actividade sismo-vulcânica da Terra, mas não me atrevo a falar nisso publicamente, pois ainda está numa fase demasiado herética para a ciência.
> 
> Como amador destes temas, cheguei a fazer observação das machas solares e registar os sismos, a ver se encontrava algum padrão mais óbvio. Isto depois do sismo de 98 e de ter lido alguns artigos do Frederico Machado, que apontavam no sentido de haver relação entre as duas coisas.
> 
> ...








						The Sun And Moon Are Linked to Earthquakes Along The San Andreas Fault
					

Researchers in the US have found a link between the position of the Sun and Moon and small tremors deep within the San Andreas Fault - suggesting that the gravitational pull of the astronomical bodies could be causing the Earth's plates to move...




					www.sciencealert.com


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Mar 2022 às 20:58)




----------



## Turlu (30 Mar 2022 às 22:00)

Está a dar na RTP Açores um programa em direto sobre este assunto com CIVISA Câmaras Municipais, Proteção Civil e F Armadas


----------



## Azorean (30 Mar 2022 às 22:14)

O último vídeo de GeologyHub sobre São Jorge:


----------



## fablept (30 Mar 2022 às 23:25)

okcomputer disse:


> Se era alguém a trabalhar com uma maquina disse ao chefe que começou às 14h mas a gente vê que começou apenas às 14h15, depois ainda fez um bom intervalo para um cigarrinho de 10 minutos e foi embora pontualmente às 16h
> Estou obviamente a brincar que também é preciso nestas situações chatas
> 
> Mas aquele tremor de fundo parou.
> ...



Bom trabalho a identificar os eventos!
O sismo das ~14:19, teve uma magnitude menor que 2.0, logo o IPMA não publica no site esse sismo.
Para teres uma ideia da magnitude dos sismos que ainda não foram publicos pelo IPMA/CIVISA, na mesma profundidade e localização, se um sismo de 2.0 tiver uma amplitude de 1000, uma sismo de magnitude 3.0 terá 10.000 (10x mais). 

Mais um registo contínuo suspeito, com inicio às 21:03. Este será o mais suspeito do que já vi até hj, pois está na faixa dos 2Hz~7Hz. Mas não consigo confirmar..e é sempre complicado confirmar algo só tendo dados de uma estação sísmica, o que muitas vezes parece ser...não é.


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2022 às 00:13)

Desde as 16h são poucos os sismos registados, em comparação com outros períodos homólogos .... Não sei se é bom ou mau!
mas o que é certo é que tem sido pouca a energia libertada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mar 2022 às 00:39)

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 30-03-2022, 22:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 218 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 30 de março, foram sentidos 3 sismos:


*Hora*​*Magnitude*​*Localização*​*Intensidade (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​10:08​2,2​4 km WNW Rosais​III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)12:56​2,0​1 km SSE Beira​III​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)13:46​2,3​6 km WNW Rosais​III/IV​Rosais, Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 29 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1417 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 1542 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias, embora com um ligeiro aumento. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (31 Mar 2022 às 00:49)

Mais um sismo forte na Ponta dos Rosais.

Hora: 23h31 UTC
Magnitude: 3.3 (CIVISA) 3.6 (IPMA)
Profundidade: 5km (provisória)

Parece que a tendência de migrar para a ponta da ilha está mais clara.


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mar 2022 às 01:15)

Sentido com intensidade IV/V na escala de Mercalli em várias zonas de São Jorge.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2022 às 03:05)

Há 15 minutos, novo sismo 3.5 na Fossa da Povoação:


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mar 2022 às 08:58)

Nova actualização do gráfico.

Menos sismos (>2), mas começam (aparentemente) a ter tendência para serem menos profundos...


----------



## Azorean (31 Mar 2022 às 11:40)

Especial Informação de ontem à noite, na RTP Açores:




ecobcg disse:


> Nova actualização do gráfico.
> 
> Menos sismos (>2), mas começam (aparentemente) a ter tendência para serem menos profundos...
> Ver anexo 1358


Sim, há uma curvatura dos hipocentros para a superfície. Não é muito bom sinal...


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2022 às 12:14)

Em relação aos ruídos nos gráficos quem sabe, sabe.... o @fablept tinha dito que eram de origem humana.... e realmente as maiores variações começam aparecer em horário laboral....


----------



## AzoresPower (31 Mar 2022 às 12:27)

Hazores disse:


> Em relação aos ruídos nos gráficos quem sabe, sabe.... o @fablept tinha dito que eram de origem humana.... e realmente aos maiores variações começam aparecer em horário laboral....



É verdade. O nosso amigo começou a trabalhar hoje pelas 9h20. Vamos ver a que horas pausa para almoço


----------



## Oliveiraj (31 Mar 2022 às 12:34)

Pequeno gráfico feito ás 3 pancadas com a profundidade dos hipocentros dos últimos dias (dados do ipma).

Tendência a vermelho e média móvel a preto.


----------



## Azorean (31 Mar 2022 às 12:50)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Pequeno gráfico feito ás 3 pancadas com a profundidade dos hipocentros dos últimos dias (dados do ipma).
> 
> Tendência a vermelho e média móvel a preto.
> Ver anexo 1361


Excelente. Estava a pensar fazer qualquer coisa, mas assim já não preciso.  Dá para inverter a profundidade? Assim é mais contra intuitivo. Fazer a média de cada 6h também deve ficar interessante.


----------



## Oliveiraj (31 Mar 2022 às 13:09)

Realmente invertido faz mais sentido sim senhor.


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mar 2022 às 13:23)

Hazores disse:


> Em relação aos ruídos nos gráficos quem sabe, sabe.... o @fablept tinha dito que eram de origem humana.... e realmente as maiores variações começam aparecer em horário laboral....


Sem dúvida ... Parece claro que é mesmo ruído humano ... 

@fablept a acertar na mouche como habitual ... 

Entretanto partilho aqui uma notícia que apanhei.









						Dimensão, profundidade, velocidade do fenómeno? O que aproxima e separa as crises sismovulcânicas de São Jorge e de La Palma
					

Fenómeno que atinge a ilha açoreana faz lembrar o vulcão que há alguns meses nasceu em La Palma, mas há diferenças relevantes




					www.google.com


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mar 2022 às 14:15)

Fica aqui a ultima atualização das 10:00 do CIVISA em relação à situação. 


Ponto de Situação - 31-03-2022 10:00

O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC-1), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 221 sismos sentidos pela população.







Ao longo do dia de ontem, 30 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1629 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 273 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 23 de março.*







Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 31-03-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 221 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 30 de março às 10:00 do dia 31 de março, foram sentidos 3 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​30/mar​23:31​3,3​5 km WNW RosaisIV/V​Rosais, Velas, Santo Amaro e Manadas (Velas, S. Jorge)IV​Urzelina e Norte Grande (Velas, S. Jorge)IV​Calheta e Ribeira Seca (Calheta, S. Jorge)III/IV​Norte Pequeno (Calheta, S. Jorge)III/IV​São Roque (S. Roque do Pico, Pico)III​São Caetano e São Mateus (Madalena, Pico)III​Lajes do Pico (Lajes do Pico, Pico)III​Castelo Branco (Horta, Faial)31/mar​00:46​2,0​1 km SW BeiraIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)31/mar​08:48​1,8​1 km ENE Santo AmaroIII​Santo Amaro e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Oliveiraj (31 Mar 2022 às 14:21)

A hora de almoço do trabalhador a ser cumprida escrupulosamente


----------



## Azorean (31 Mar 2022 às 15:08)

Oliveiraj disse:


> A hora de almoço do trabalhador a ser cumprida escrupulosamente


Hoje está mais certo. O almoço devia ser às 13h, mas vá, das 12h45 às 14h15. Previsão de início de "tremor laboral" às 14h15-14h20. Se assim for, fica confirmada a origem.


----------



## fablept (31 Mar 2022 às 16:29)

*"Redução significativa" de número de abalos em São Jorge*
O número de sismos registados na ilha de São Jorge, teve "uma redução significativa", havendo ainda "uma alteração relativamente à localização dos epicentros", informou a Proteção Civil açoriana.


> "É de salientar uma redução significativa do número de sismos registados. Na quarta-feira foram 295 e, nos últimos dias, tinham-se registado entre os 600 e 700. E, portanto, foi uma redução significativa", afirmou o presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA).
> 
> Eduardo Faria falava, em declarações aos jornalistas, no 'briefing' da Proteção Civil açoriana que se realiza diariamente na ilha de São Jorge, esclarecendo que “não há ainda interpretação para esta redução que está a ser analisada pelo Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA)".
> 
> ...











						"Redução significativa" de número de abalos em São Jorge
					

O número de sismos registados na ilha de São  Jorge, teve "uma redução significativa", havendo ainda  "uma alteração relativamente à localização dos epicentros", informou  a Proteção Civil açoriana.



					www.acorianooriental.pt


----------



## Azorean (31 Mar 2022 às 16:59)

fablept disse:


> *"Redução significativa" de número de abalos em São Jorge*
> O número de sismos registados na ilha de São Jorge, teve "uma redução significativa", havendo ainda "uma alteração relativamente à localização dos epicentros", informou a Proteção Civil açoriana.
> 
> 
> ...


Parece haver alguma confusão no número de sismos registados, mas o certo é que é menor. E confirma-se a tendência da migração dos epicentros para os Rosais. A ver como evolui. Este silêncio sísmico também pode não ser muito bom. A ver.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2022 às 17:31)

Qual seria a intensidade de um sismo para causar estragos na ilha? Dado que os sismos são em terra e uma profundidade até 10 km, se um sismo de 3.3 já atinge IV/V na escala de Mercalli.


Por falar nisso

Terramoto de 1757 em São Jorge causou mil mortes e foi o mais violento dos Açores​








						Terramoto de 1757 em São Jorge causou mil mortes e foi o mais violento dos Açores
					

Dois anos após o terramoto de 1755, que arrasou Lisboa, nos Açores foi sentido o maior sismo de que há registo histórico na ilha de São Jorge, tendo o ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mar 2022 às 18:18)

Entretanto chegam mais reforços.









						Ilha de São Jorge com reforço de 100 operacionais para  dar resposta em caso de catástrofe
					






					portal.azores.gov.pt


----------



## GSM2046 (31 Mar 2022 às 19:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Qual seria a intensidade de um sismo para causar estragos na ilha? Dado que os sismos são em terra e uma profundidade até 10 km, se um sismo de 3.3 já atinge IV/V na escala de Mercalli.


Talvez superior a 5.5....


----------



## Azorean (31 Mar 2022 às 21:39)

A opinião do professor José Madeira. Fala de possível erupção submarina a oeste das Velas, por causa da migração dos sismos na direção da Ponta dos Rosais, a menos profundidade, como possível indicação do magma a deslocar-se na mesma direção.









						São Jorge. Soam os alertas para uma erupção na ilha
					

Os sismos são cada vez mais superficiais, indicando subida de magma, avisa José Madeira ao i. Velas, porto de saída da ilha, está em risco.




					ionline.sapo.pt


----------



## lserpa (1 Abr 2022 às 01:18)

Azorean disse:


> A opinião do professor José Madeira. Fala de possível erupção submarina a oeste das Velas, por causa da migração dos sismos na direção da Ponta dos Rosais, a menos profundidade, como possível indicação do magma a deslocar-se na mesma direção.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A parte onde ele diz que estão a sair das Velas, porque a estrada fica no caminho da lava, já eu referi imensas vezes nas minhas conversas com amigos e conhecidos…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Abr 2022 às 02:24)

Ponto de Situação - 31-03-2022 22:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 30 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1629 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 660 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.
*
Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 23 de março.*



Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 31-03-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 221 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 31 de março, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Azorean (1 Abr 2022 às 13:29)

Alguém sabe qual é mais ou menos a quantidade normal de sismos registados num período fora de crise, em São Jorge? Em comparação com o que está a ocorrer agora. 

Os 660 de ontem (até às 22h) ainda será muito alto, certo?

Hoje deve ficar mais semelhante ao dia 30. Está mais activo de novo.


----------



## lserpa (1 Abr 2022 às 13:43)

Azorean disse:


> Alguém sabe qual é mais ou menos a quantidade normal de sismos registados num período fora de crise, em São Jorge? Em comparação com o que está a ocorrer agora.
> 
> Os 660 de ontem (até às 22h) ainda será muito alto, certo?
> 
> Hoje deve ficar mais semelhante ao dia 30. Está mais activo de novo.








Acho que está calmo até! 
O outro plot nota-se agora muito o ruído do mar e do vento.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (1 Abr 2022 às 14:03)

Sim, mas mais activo que ontem.  Tendo os últimos dois dias como referência. No geral, continua muito calmo. 

Estive a reler um pouco sobre a crise de 1964. Os sismos de Agosto de 1963 foram sentidos nas três ilhas do triângulo, mas não quer dizer que estivessem centrados na zona de São Jorge. Talvez mais perto do Pico até, pois houve a erupção submarina do Cachorro em Dezembro com tremor vulcânico. Essa crise de 1963 pode estar mais associada ao Pico e Faial.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2022 às 14:06)

lserpa disse:


> Acho que está calmo até!
> O outro plot nota-se agora muito o ruído do mar e do vento.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Exacto.. na listagem do IPMA, muito poucos sismos >2 registados, já desde ontem...
Estará a acumular pressão para novo sismo um pouco mais forte novamente? Ou acabou a energia e esta crise? Acho que ninguém saberá dar essa resposta... eheh!
Aguardar as próximas horas e o fim-de-semana, para ver o que sucede.


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Abr 2022 às 14:20)

Ponto de Situação - 01-04-2022 10:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 31 de março, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 714 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 397 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 23 de março.*



Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 01-04-2022, 10:00)                



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 221 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 31 de março às 10:00 do dia 1 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

     IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (1 Abr 2022 às 14:32)

Há a salientar que o trabalhador hoje tirou folga.... 

Fora de brincadeira, hoje consegue-se perceber que existe um "ruído", , mas completamente diferente do que foi registado nestes últimos dias (que nós aqui na brincadeira, designamos por trabalhador), como já referenciado pelo @lserpa devido ao mau tempo que se faz sentir um pouco por todo o arquipélago


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Abr 2022 às 17:20)

Depois de uma acalmia, nas últimas 3 horas foram 5 os sismos de Magnitude >2 em São Jorge.
Até agora, apenas indicação do das 14h42 ter sido sentido (intensidade III).
Profundidade >= 10kms em todos e epicentro na zona central da Ilha (nenhum deles em Rosais).






EDIT: Um exercício por mera curiosidade


----------



## lserpa (1 Abr 2022 às 17:55)

AzoresPower disse:


> Depois de uma acalmia, nas últimas 3 horas foram 5 os sismos de Magnitude >2 em São Jorge.
> Até agora, apenas indicação do das 14h42 ter sido sentido (intensidade III).
> Profundidade >= 10kms em todos e epicentro na zona central da Ilha (nenhum deles em Rosais).
> 
> ...



Quanto aos rosais, já ouvi 2 versões de fontes fidedignas.

Uma, que provém do CIVISA, a dizer que os eventos nos Rosais eram meramente pontuais e que não se relacionavam diretamente com a crise nas velas.

Outra, de um Geodésico no terreno, que poderia estar a avança o magma em direção à superfície nos rosais.

Acho que vão ter que abrir um site de apostas ou um jogo da santa casa, tipo placard.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Abr 2022 às 19:45)

Volcano Discovery lança mais uma nota acerca da situação em São Jorge.









						São Jorge volcano update: Earthquakes slow down
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2022 às 20:21)

*Relatos de uma mãe, numa crise sísmica, no século XXI*









						Relatos de uma mãe, numa crise sísmica, no século XXI
					

Ser mãe, esposa, filha, irmã, amiga, mulher numa crise sísmica, é primeiramente e acima de tudo, assustador! Tens medo, não só por ti, mas sim por quem depende de ti. É viver constantemente assustada, e a pensar em planos de fuga caso o próximo s...




					babycandme.blogs.sapo.pt
				




Um relato de uma pessoa que deve representar o sentimento de todos aqueles que vivem em São Jorge.


----------



## Azorean (1 Abr 2022 às 22:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Relatos de uma mãe, numa crise sísmica, no século XXI*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está muito forte o texto. 

No sismo de 98 cheguei ao Pico no dia seguinte, sentindo algumas réplicas e nada mais. Na altura, quando visitei mais tarde o Faial, o cenário era completamente diferente e fiquei com a noção de haver também um sismo social, para além do físico. Em termos de stress emocional e tudo o resto que não se vê. 

Neste testemunho de São Jorge também se sente isso. Que num sítio a pouca distância, podem ter uma experiência e vivência completamente diferente das pessoas a apenas alguns km mais longe. 

Esperemos que tudo isto acabe em breve, com o mínimo de prejuízo possível.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Abr 2022 às 05:05)

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 01-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 223 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 1 de abril, foram sentidos 2 sismos:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​1/abr​14:42​2,0​3 km N UrzelinaIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)1/abr​21:09​1,9​1 km ESE BeiraIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## Agreste (2 Abr 2022 às 08:13)

especulação.

a não ser que exista uma evidência de uma erupção submarina... ainda vamos no princípio. A haver intrusão de magma naquelas quantidades, a pressão vai continuar a tentar encontrar uma saída.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Abr 2022 às 14:04)

Ponto de Situação - 02-04-2022 10:00


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 1 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1019 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 451 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

*Pelo exposto o CIVISA encontra-se em ALERTA V4 desde as 15h30 do dia 23 de março.*


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 02-04-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 224 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 1 de abril às 10:00 do dia 2 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​1/abr​23:08​1,7​3 km NNW UrzelinaII/III​Ribeira Seca (Calheta)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Snifa (2 Abr 2022 às 14:43)

"Continua muito acima do normal". Perto de 26 mil abalos em São Jorge"​
Hoje às 14:27.

*A ilha de São Jorge, nos Açores, registou perto de 26 mil sismos desde 19 de março, dos quais 224 foram sentidos pela população, revelou o presidente do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).*

"Não há um decréscimo de sismicidade ou um atenuar da crise no sistema fissural de Manadas", no concelho de Velas, disse Rui Marques aos jornalistas, no 'briefing' diário para atualização da crise sísmica naquela ilha do arquipélago dos Açores.

Rui Marques observou que "a sismicidade continua muito acima do normal" na ilha de São Jorge e que, "desde há três dias", houve uma "menor libertação de energia e uma menor frequência de sismos diários". Desde o início da crise, a 19 de março, até às 10 horas deste sábado, a rede do CIVISA registou "25 992 sismos".

Entre as 0 horas e as 10 horas de hoje foram identificados 451, disse o responsável, perspetivando que durante este dia se ultrapassem os mil sismos. Na sexta-feira, Rui Marques indicou que, nos últimos dias, foi de 800 a média diária.

As antenas do CIVISA colocadas na ilha para captar, em sítios pontuais, "imagens com maior resolução" do que a captadas por satélite "corroboram a deformação na parte central da ilha", indicou o responsável.

Já as imagens de satélite, vão ser ainda hoje objeto de uma análise mais detalhada. Quanto à "monitorização de gaze vulcânicos nos solos", permitiu verificar que "não há alteração do fluxo e concentração de dióxido de carbono".

Três sismos foram sentidos pela população nas últimas 24 horas na ilha de São Jorge, Açores, elevando para 224 o número total de abalos percecionados pelos habitantes desde o início da crise sísmica, indicou o CIVISA num ponto de situação feito pelas 10 horas.

As atualizações comunicadas pelo CIVISA indicam que, entre as 10 horas e as 22 horas de sexta-feira foram sentidos, na freguesia de Velas, dois sismos de magnitude 2 e 1,9, sentidos pela população com intensidade III na Escala de Mercali Modificada. 

Entre as 22 horas de sexta-feira e as 10 horas de hoje, foi sentido um sismo de magnitude 1,7, na Ribeira Seca (Calheta), com epicentro a 3 quilómetros a Nor-Noroeste da Urzelina. "Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 224 sismos sentidos pela população", indica o CIVISA.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no *dia 29 de março, às 21.56 horas (22.56 horas em Lisboa), com magnitude 3,8 na escala de Richter.*

De acordo com a escala de Richter, os sismos são classificados segundo a sua magnitude como micro (menos de 2,0), muito pequenos (2,0-2,9), pequenos (3,0-3,9), ligeiros (4,0-4,9), moderados (5,0-5,9), forte (6,0-6,9), grandes (7,0-7,9), importantes (8,0-8,9), excecionais (9,0-9,9) e extremos (quando superior a 10). A ilha está com o nível de alerta vulcânico V4 (ameaça de erupção) de um total de sete, em que V0 significa "estado de repouso" e V6 "erupção em curso".









						″Continua muito acima do normal″.  Perto de 26 mil abalos em São Jorge
					

A ilha de São Jorge, nos Açores, registou perto de 26 mil sismos desde 19 de março, dos quais 224 foram sentidos pela população, revelou o presidente do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA).




					www.jn.pt


----------



## Azorean (2 Abr 2022 às 14:47)

Segundo o presidente do CIVISA, os sismos não diminuíram de profundidade, sugerindo uma ascensão do magma. O que aconteceu foi sete sismos na Ponta dos Rosais, a menor profundidade, mas que podem nada ter a ver com os outros focos. Nesses focos continua tudo como antes, apenas com menos sismos, mas à mesma profundidade.

Curioso que o início desta crise começou com sismos também menos profundos, na zona central da ilha, mas depois ficou tudo mais para baixo. 

Notícia das 21h12 de ontem:









						São Jorge: CIVISA diz que eventos mantêm profundidade e nega "migração para superfície"
					

Rui Marques assegurou que "não é verdade" que tenha havido uma aproximação dos sismos da superfície terrestre, recusando a ideia de uma redução da "profundidade hipocentral" da crise sísmica.




					observador.pt


----------



## Oliveiraj (2 Abr 2022 às 15:11)

*As antenas do CIVISA colocadas na ilha para captar, em sítios pontuais, "imagens com maior resolução" do que a captadas por satélite "corroboram a deformação na parte central da ilha", indicou o responsável.*

Muito importante este parágrafo, existe mesmo deformação verificada no local.


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 15:28)

Oliveiraj disse:


> *As antenas do CIVISA colocadas na ilha para captar, em sítios pontuais, "imagens com maior resolução" do que a captadas por satélite "corroboram a deformação na parte central da ilha", indicou o responsável.*
> 
> Muito importante este parágrafo, existe mesmo deformação verificada no local.



Sim, foi precisamente isso que fez com que passasse a V4. 

Validaram as imagens do sentinel, logo no dia a seguir.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 15:33)

A verdade e, entrando em especulação e futurologia, essa deformação poderá muito bem ser a nova orografia da ilha.

A intrusão poderá cessar e ficar como está.

Pode pausar por uns tempos, (meses) e recomeçar uma nova injeção de magma.

Caso, por algum motivo a erupção aconteça no fundo do canal a -2km (SML), há a probabilidade de nem darmos conta de alguma erupção. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 15:38)

Oliveiraj disse:


> *As antenas do CIVISA colocadas na ilha para captar, em sítios pontuais, "imagens com maior resolução" do que a captadas por satélite "corroboram a deformação na parte central da ilha", indicou o responsável.*
> 
> Muito importante este parágrafo, existe mesmo deformação verificada no local.



Só falta saber se houve alguma evolução do uplift.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (2 Abr 2022 às 15:54)

lserpa disse:


> Só falta saber se houve alguma evolução do uplift.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


O que entendo da notícia é que existiu evolução.

Da primeira vez que passou o satélite não acredito que nessa altura já tivessem algum equipamento montado.


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 15:57)

Oliveiraj disse:


> O que entendo da notícia é que existiu evolução.
> 
> Da primeira vez que passou o satélite não acredito que nessa altura já tivessem algum equipamento montado.



Qual a data da notícia? 
Li há dias uma notícia igual, poucos dias após o V4, se não me falha a memória, 2 dias depois penso eu! Na RTP 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (2 Abr 2022 às 16:27)

lserpa disse:


> Qual a data da notícia?
> Li há dias uma notícia igual, poucos dias após o V4, se não me falha a memória, 2 dias depois penso eu! Na RTP
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A noticia é de hoje e refere-se ao briefing diário de hoje.

Era tudo mais fácil se toda a informação estivesse disponibilizada no site do Civisa.


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 16:29)

Por acaso, é um ponto que a PC tem que trabalhar… 
A verdade é que as canárias está a anos luz de nós nesse aspecto!

Ainda esta semana a RTVC fez uma animação 3D dos sismos de São Jorge via Twitter.

Aqui, colocam um print do CIVISA 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (2 Abr 2022 às 17:30)

Penso que confirmaram a deformação mostrada pelo Sentinel, mas que não houve mais deformação entretanto. Hoje o Sentinel deve fazer uma imagem nova, certo? Já passaram 6 dias desde a última. 

É este o vídeo @lserpa ? Aqui fica:


----------



## Oliveiraj (2 Abr 2022 às 17:39)

Pois fica a dúvida se realmente a deformação é baseada ainda na passagem do Sentinel (passo hoje novamente), ou se foi verificada in loco pelos instrumentos do CIVISA.

Dai que faria todo o sentido esta e outras informações estarem disponibilizadas no site do CIVISA. Mas pedir isto, quando nem a profundidade dos eventos fornecem, é certamente pedir demais.


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 17:51)

Azorean disse:


> Penso que confirmaram a deformação mostrada pelo Sentinel, mas que não houve mais deformação entretanto. Hoje o Sentinel deve fazer uma imagem nova, certo? Já passaram 6 dias desde a última.
> 
> É este o vídeo @lserpa ? Aqui fica:



Esse mesmo!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 17:59)

Será que o nosso amigo se esqueceu de alguma coisa no trabalho?







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Abr 2022 às 18:37)

lserpa disse:


> Será que o nosso amigo se esqueceu de alguma coisa no trabalho?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estava mesmo a pensar no mesmo ... 

Hoje é Sábado ... 

Poderá ter sido outro tipo de ruído humano? 

Ou o homem também faz um biscate ou outro ao Sábado? 

Que é um registo curioso lá isso é ...


----------



## Azorean (2 Abr 2022 às 19:23)

Não sei se já conhecem este canal e o trabalho do Pedro Suárez. Era excelente fazer estas visualizações nos Açores. 

Deixo aqui a sismicidade de El Hierro, antes e depois da erupção, e também a de La Palma, para comparar com São Jorge. (A de El Hierro já tinha sido partilhada, mas apenas em imagem fixa)

Nos dois casos, e também em São Jorge, os sismos ficam concentrados a uma profundidade de cerca de 10-15km até começarem a ascender. Essa ascensão ocorreu rapidamente e pouco antes da erupção, no caso de El Hierro, e mais prolongadamente, no caso de La Palma. Curioso notar a relocalização dos focos sísmicos, depois da erupção iniciar, mas para profundidades maiores, ou em duas profundidades distintas em simultâneo. 

El Hierro:




La Palma (até 2 de Dezembro de 2021):


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 20:05)

Talvez o primeiro sismo sentido de hoje em São Jorge 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Abr 2022 às 20:13)

lserpa disse:


> Talvez o primeiro sismo sentido de hoje em São Jorge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.8ML IPMA 9Km depth
2.5ML CIVISA ??? depth IV Mercalli S. Jorge: Sto. Amaro e Urzelina

Hipocentro ~ próximo de Sto. Amaro e Velas


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Abr 2022 às 02:33)

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 1 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 1019 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 552 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 02-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 225 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 2 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​2/abr​17:29​2,5​1 km N Santo AmaroIV​Velas, Santo Amaro e Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Santo António (São Roque do Pico, Pico)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (3 Abr 2022 às 09:34)

Entretanto, esta madrugada.





Às 06:53 há um sismo de 2,0 registado no CIVISA em S.Jorge, em que a assinatura da magnitude, sugeria que fosse mais distante da estação sísmica dos rosais devido à amplitude inicial do sismo. 
Mas o CIVISA registou-o por cima das Velas.








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Abr 2022 às 15:08)

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 2 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 603 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 183 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 03-04-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 225 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 2 de abril  às 10:00 do dia 3 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Abr 2022 às 21:01)

GeologyHub acaba de colocar as últimas imagens do Sentinel disponíveis e fala um pouco acerca da situação.


----------



## Agreste (3 Abr 2022 às 21:30)

não gosto desse uplift debaixo da povoação das velas.


----------



## Azorean (3 Abr 2022 às 22:34)

A ver o que o CIVISA diz, com as medições a partir do solo. Não sei interpretar bem essas imagens, mas penso que a meteo influencia muito a aparência das mesmas. Esse aparente uplift nas Velas pode não ser real. Não sei...

De resto, tem estado bastante calmo. E sempre nos focos em que já tinha havido sismos nos últimos tempos. Os dois focos junto às Velas e o dos Rosais. Fez mais um sismo lá hoje.


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2022 às 22:45)

Como a profundidade ainda é significativa (e a ilha é estreita), pequenos desvios lá em baixo podem representar enormes diferenças cá em cima.

De resto, erupções no mar de dimensão relevante em nada trazem tranquilidade.


----------



## Azorean (3 Abr 2022 às 23:39)

Estava a fazer pesquisas e encontrei este blog com uma visualização 3D dos sismos da crise de São Jorge, do início até 29 de Março. Já está um pouco desactualizado, mas não deixa de ser interessante.

O vídeo: 





__





						VideoPress
					






					videopress.com
				




E o post do autor:









						São Jorge, Large Earthquake Swarm May Herald an Eruption or Large Earthquake
					

Good Afternoon! (Updated 30/03/2022 to include Background) On 19 March 2022 an earthquake swarm started on São Jorge, an island in the Azores.  The swarm is ongoing at the time of writing.&nbs…




					thearmchairvolcanologist.com


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Abr 2022 às 02:31)

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 2 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 603 eventos. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 342 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente aos últimos dias. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 03-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 225 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 3 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes


CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2022 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Bem, olhando apenas para os sismos de Mag >2, da listagem do IPMA, temosuma situação bem mais calma nas últimas 48h, com os sismos principalmente a ocorrerem entre os 5-10km de profundidade.

Muito curioso para ver como esta situação vai evoluir, depois da actualização do GeologyHub, que mantém a deformação no terreno (ainda por confirmar pelos dados no terreno).


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Abr 2022 às 13:02)

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 3 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 389 eventos, o que denota uma tendência decrescente relativamente ao dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 94 eventos. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 04-04-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 226 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 3 de abril às 10:00 do dia 4 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​04/abr​05:36​1,3​2 km ESE Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (4 Abr 2022 às 18:33)

Parece não haver uma deformação significativa do solo, depois de analisadas as últimas imagens do Sentinel 1.

Notícia das 13h45:









						Não houve "deformação significativa no setor central da ilha de São Jorge" nas últimas duas semanas
					

As mais recentes imagens de satélite não sugerem "deformação significativa no setor central da ilha" ao longo das últimas 2 semanas. Já foram sentidos mais de 200 sismos na região nos últimos dias.




					observador.pt
				




O CIVISA não está a actualizar a lista de sismos, conforme a lista do IPMA, nos últimos dias. Pelo menos não aparecem a maioria dos sismos acima de grau 2, que estão no registo do IPMA. Hoje já foram 11 sismos, com um mais forte às 16h59 TU.

O número total de registos está muito mais baixo, mas os sismos acima de 2 continuam na mesma, em relação aos últimos dias.


----------



## Azorean (4 Abr 2022 às 19:30)

Depois do sismo de 2.7, das 17h00, começou a fazer um padrão novo. Uma espécie de tremor, que parece ter sempre um sismo associado. Qual a vossa opinião? Origem humana?


----------



## fablept (4 Abr 2022 às 20:31)

Azorean disse:


> Depois do sismo de 2.7, das 17h00, começou a fazer um padrão novo. Uma espécie de tremor, que parece ter sempre um sismo associado. Qual a vossa opinião? Origem humana?
> 
> Ver anexo 1382



Não consigo explicar, mas é o ruído do costume de 7Hz..


----------



## fablept (4 Abr 2022 às 20:44)

Enviei um e-mail ao IPMA a questionar sobre esse tipo de registos, pode ser que nos próximos dias consigam esclarecer-nos!


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Abr 2022 às 23:27)

Ia mesmo agora falar disso ... É de facto estranho o que tem se estado a passar ...





Fica aqui o comunicado do CIVISA das 22:00.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 3 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 389 eventos, o que denota uma tendência decrescente relativamente ao dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 371 eventos. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 04-04-2022, 22:00)*
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 226 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 4 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (5 Abr 2022 às 00:42)

Boa noite, 
Outra coisa que tenho começado a achar estranho é a discrepância entre os dados do CIVISA e do IPMA. Sei que se baseiam em pressupostos diferentes, em dados diferentes, etc, etc, etc.... Mas sendo duas instituições de referência como pode existir uma margem de erro tão grande na magnitude dos sismos. Como uma parte dos sismos gira em torno de 2 na escala de Richter significa que uns são publicados outros não... Os dados da magnitude do IPMA são sempre superiores aos do CIVISA. 
Acho que deveriam trabalhar mais em conjunto de forma a ter uma comunicação dos sismos mais acertiva.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Abr 2022 às 14:15)

Fica aqui a atualização das 10 horas do CIVISA. A verdade é que em termos de sismos sentidos a percentagem é infinitamente menor do que no inicio da  crise sismo-vulcânica mas como disse a vulcanologista Fátima Viveiros é como a pandemia ... O facto de haver menos casos não significa que tenha acabado continuando o instituto a alertar para as populações manterem uma tranquilidade vigilante. 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 4 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 399 eventos (um dos quais sentido), mantendo-se a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente ao dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 291 eventos. Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



    Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 05-04-2022, 10:00)        



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal. 

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter). 

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 226 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 4 de abril até às 10:00 do dia 5 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

  IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (5 Abr 2022 às 14:29)

Hazores disse:


> Boa noite,
> Outra coisa que tenho começado a achar estranho é a discrepância entre os dados do CIVISA e do IPMA. Sei que se baseiam em pressupostos diferentes, em dados diferentes, etc, etc, etc.... Mas sendo duas instituições de referência como pode existir uma margem de erro tão grande na magnitude dos sismos. Como uma parte dos sismos gira em torno de 2 na escala de Richter significa que uns são publicados outros não... Os dados da magnitude do IPMA são sempre superiores aos do CIVISA.
> Acho que deveriam trabalhar mais em conjunto de forma a ter uma comunicação dos sismos mais acertiva.



Acho estranho também é a discrepância entre a lista de sismos do CIVISA e do IPMA.

Para 4 de Abril:

CIVISA:


2022-04-04 21:46:0938.686-28.1732.1 MLS. Jorge2022-04-04 16:59:5338.688-28.1902.5 MLS. Jorge2022-04-04 05:36:1238.673-28.1641.3 MLS. JorgeIIIS. Jorge: Velas2022-04-04 03:33:2338.687-28.1862.0 MLS. Jorge

IPMA:


2022-04-04 21:46:0938.678 N28.165 W5 km2.4Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 18:12:4838.553 N29.391 W2 km2.5W Faial-------2022-04-04 17:51:5738.690 N28.166 W12 km2.2Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 16:59:5438.690 N28.188 W9 km2.7Ilha de S. Jorge (W)II/IIIVelas-2022-04-04 16:57:0138.677 N28.159 W7 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 15:45:5838.687 N28.216 W11 km2.3Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 13:19:2938.691 N28.168 W8 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 10:07:4438.690 N29.1 W10 km2.2W Faial-------2022-04-04 07:56:0438.694 N28.178 W13 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 06:01:5938.695 N28.186 W9 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 05:58:5038.697 N28.187 W10 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 04:42:2838.690 N28.186 W9 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 04:10:1238.693 N28.178 W8 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 03:33:2338.691 N28.194 W8 km2.1Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------2022-04-04 03:16:3738.700 N28.172 W9 km2.0Ilha de S. Jorge (W)-------


----------



## Hazores (5 Abr 2022 às 15:08)

Azorean disse:


> Acho estranho também é a discrepância entre a lista de sismos do CIVISA e do IPMA.
> 
> Para 4 de Abril:
> 
> ...


@Azorean penso que a diferença entre as listas deve-se à diferença entre as magnitudes dos sismos.... se reparares os valores da magnitude são superiores no IPMA e nesta lista como rondam praticamente todos os 2.0 no CIVISA o valor deve ser menor por isso não aparece


----------



## Azorean (5 Abr 2022 às 16:40)

Ok, faz sentido.

Portanto, pelo que entendo, o CIVISA só publica sismos inferiores a 2 se forem sentidos, e os outros só acima de 2. Como a magnitude é sempre mais baixa no CIVISA, ficam todos abaixo de 2, e como não foram sentidos, ficam fora.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Abr 2022 às 19:40)

Mesmo que seja ruído humano tinha de partilhar isto pois é digno de nota ... 

Tremor constante por ali ...


----------



## Azorean (5 Abr 2022 às 19:44)

Uma equipa do INVOLCAN foi hoje para São Jorge. Fica até 28 de Abril. 



Notícia:









						Cientistas das Canárias em São Jorge para apoiar vigilância vulcânica
					

Equipa vai ajudar investigadores portugueses e "intensificar os trabalhos de vigilância vulcânica" na ilha açoriana. Cientistas ficam em São Jorge até 28 de abril, podendo haver reforços.




					observador.pt


----------



## Paulo H (5 Abr 2022 às 22:06)

Azorean disse:


> Depois do sismo de 2.7, das 17h00, começou a fazer um padrão novo. Uma espécie de tremor, que parece ter sempre um sismo associado. Qual a vossa opinião? Origem humana?
> 
> Ver anexo 1382


Será isto:









						Ressonância Schumann – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre
					






					pt.m.wikipedia.org
				




O planeta pulsa com uma frequência de ressonância de 7,8Hz.


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Abr 2022 às 22:12)

Não me parece pois o dia até tem estado calmo, em termos de RS. Há dias piores...


----------



## GSM2046 (5 Abr 2022 às 22:21)

Não será antes disto?


----------



## Hazores (5 Abr 2022 às 23:28)

Às 21h23 fez um sismo sentido pela população, com uma magnitude de 2.4 IPMA e 2.1 CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (5 Abr 2022 às 23:44)

Penso que não será, embora dia 4 tenha estado mais activo. O @fablept enviou um email para o IPMA. Pode ser que respondam e esclareçam melhor esse tipo de registo. Mas com tantas fontes possíveis, é sempre difícil perceber e deixa muita margem à especulação. 



GSM2046 disse:


> Não me parece pois o dia até tem estado calmo, em termos de RS. Há dias piores... Ver anexo 1389
> Ver anexo 1390


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Abr 2022 às 03:06)

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 4 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 399 eventos (um dos quais sentido), mantendo-se a atividade sísmica estacionária relativamente ao dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 567 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos). Todos os sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 05-04-2022, 22:00)*


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 228 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 05 de abril, foram sentidos dois sismos.



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​05/abr​12:38​2,2​1 km N Santo AmaroIII​Velas, Santo Amaro e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)05/abr​21:23​2,1​3 km E BeiraIII​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Abr 2022 às 12:35)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar na ilha de S. Jorge desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março se mantém, estendendo-se, grosso modo, ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno – Silveira.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 5 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 592 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 102 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica. Ontem, dia 5 de abril, foram detetados dois eventos híbridos (vulcanotectónicos).


No âmbito da monitorização geodésica, o CIVISA, em colaboração com outras entidades, reforçou a rede de observação baseada em estações GNSS e continua a proceder ao tratamento de imagens de satélite. Os últimos dados disponíveis não revelam qualquer deformação significativa.





*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 06-04-2022, 10:00)*


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 228 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 5 de abril até às 10:00 do dia 06 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​06/abr​02:08​1,7​1 km NNE Santo AmaroIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA



Nota para a primeira vez que o CIVISA fala de sismos de origens hibrida ou seja vulcanotectónicos ...

Nota também para a extensão dada aos locais onde está a ocorrer a crise onde já se inclui também a ponta dos Rosais.

Nota ainda para os últimos dados que não revelam deformação significativa em terra.


----------



## Azorean (6 Abr 2022 às 12:46)

Interessante. Gostava de poder identificar esses dois eventos no sismograma. Hoje deve ser um dia bem calmo. Talvez o com menos sismos desde o início da crise. Ver como evolui até ao final do dia.


----------



## Oliveiraj (6 Abr 2022 às 14:59)

Mais uns registos "diferentes"


----------



## lserpa (6 Abr 2022 às 15:06)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Mais uns registos "diferentes"
> Ver anexo 1395



E hoje não houve o tal ruído supostamente humano… 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (6 Abr 2022 às 15:18)

lserpa disse:


> E hoje não houve o tal ruído supostamente humano…
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


O trabalhador foi de férias da Páscoa antecipadas


----------



## GoulartIsaac (6 Abr 2022 às 16:15)

Oliveiraj disse:


> O trabalhador foi de férias da Páscoa antecipadas


Apenas tirou folga no período da manhã. O tal ruído está de volta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2022 às 16:31)

Novos sismos em São Jorge sugerem pela primeira vez “movimentação de fluidos em profundidade”​








						Novos sismos em São Jorge sugerem pela primeira vez “movimentação de fluidos em profundidade”
					

A ilha de São Jorge, nos Açores, registou nas últimas 24 horas, e pela primeira vez desde o início da crise sísmica, dois abalos vulcanotectónicos que sugerem “movimentação de ...




					24.sapo.pt


----------



## lserpa (6 Abr 2022 às 16:31)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/documentos/2022/Crise_Sao_Jorge_0607_atualizacao.pdf
		



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (6 Abr 2022 às 16:49)

Oliveiraj disse:


> Mais uns registos "diferentes"
> Ver anexo 1395


Independentemente da origem, eu dar-lhe-ia o nome (ao segundo registo) de "tremor ferida com pontos", ou algo do género. Parece uma ferida com pontos.

O ruído de volta pode ter a ver com o tempo. Acho que está mais ventoso. 

E bem-vindo ao fórum @GoulartIsaac


----------



## Hazores (6 Abr 2022 às 17:42)

Seria interessante, para mim, era identificarem quais os dois abalos Vulcano-tectónicos que sugerem “movimentação de fluidos em profundidade”


----------



## Azorean (6 Abr 2022 às 20:00)

Uma explicação um pouco mais detalhada dos sismos híbridos:



Falam também que instalaram duas webcams, mas não sei onde, ou se estarão públicas online. Se descobrirem, avisem! 

Amanhã, às 21h dos Açores (22h em Lisboa), vai haver mais um Especial sobre a crise em São Jorge.


----------



## fablept (6 Abr 2022 às 21:43)

Azorean disse:


> Interessante. Gostava de poder identificar esses dois eventos no sismograma. Hoje deve ser um dia bem calmo. Talvez o com menos sismos desde o início da crise. Ver como evolui até ao final do dia.



Sem grande esperança, andei a procurar por esses dois eventos híbridos, mas encontram-se muito facilmente.
Como dito pelo CIVISA, caracterizam-se por começaram sismos tectónicos (>5Hz alta frequência) e terminam com características de sismos vulcânicos (baixa frequência, faixa ~1Hz no espectograma)







Para localizarem no sismograma, foram os 2 maiores sismos do dia de ontem.


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/saved-plots/20220405.png
		


Com isto, ajuda a perceber melhor que o magma tem um factor muito relevante nesta crise sísmica e que os registos suspeitos da estação sísmica da ROSA são para ignorar, visto que o CIVISA indica que são os primeiros eventos de origem vulcânica da crise.


----------



## Azorean (6 Abr 2022 às 21:54)

Muito interessante. Visualmente, através do sismograma, são indistinguíveis dos outros. Só mesmo com essa análise de espectrograma.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Abr 2022 às 23:57)

fablept disse:


> Sem grande esperança, andei a procurar por esses dois eventos híbridos, mas encontram-se muito facilmente.
> Como dito pelo CIVISA, caracterizam-se por começaram sismos tectónicos (>5Hz alta frequência) e terminam com características de sismos vulcânicos (baixa frequência, faixa ~1Hz no espectograma)
> Ver anexo 1398Ver anexo 1399
> 
> ...


Fantástico. 

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos sempre pertinentes e esclarecedores. 

Aqui fica o ponto da situação do CIVISA das 22:00 de hoje.


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 5 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 592 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 218 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica. Ontem, dia 5 de abril, foram detetados dois eventos híbridos (vulcanotectónicos).





Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 06-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 229 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 6 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (7 Abr 2022 às 01:40)

A profundidade será uma incógnita, estava na esperança de conseguir a verificar no site do IPMA, mas aparece como sendo 0, o que parece ser obviamente errado. 














Sismo mais enérgico de dia 5. Se não soubesse que era híbrido, passava-me completamente ao lado! 

@fablept foram os dois na mesma hora, certo? Apenas com uns minutos de diferença? 21:23 e outro ás 21:28~ 
O das 21:28 não ficou no Registo do IPMA, apesar de certamente ter sido sentido. Pena… estava mesmo na esperança de observar a profundidade. 

O CIVISA, deu uma não resposta à jornalista da RTPA com uma pintarola do caraças… “é mais difícil de determinar”… e ficou-se por aí. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (7 Abr 2022 às 09:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Será isto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mas essa é uma onda electromagnética e não uma onda física. Agora se isso influencia de algum modo os instrumentos de medição não sei...


----------



## fablept (7 Abr 2022 às 12:06)

lserpa disse:


> A profundidade será uma incógnita, estava na esperança de conseguir a verificar no site do IPMA, mas aparece como sendo 0, o que parece ser obviamente errado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os dois sismos híbridos foram com minutos de diferença, a localização do evento 21:23 foi mais a norte das Velas. A profundidade a 0 pode ser 1 erro por não conseguiram calcular correctamente a profundidade.

Deixo aqui duas imagens a explicar o mecanismo dos diferentes tipos de sismos vulcânicos







Fonte: https://gfzpublic.gfz-potsdam.de/rest/items/item_43224_6/component/file_56178/content


Até agora, só tenho visto do tipo VTA em São Jorge, VTB´s já vi em 2005 na estação sísmica da Lagoa do Fogo (fluídos hidrotermais?).


----------



## lserpa (7 Abr 2022 às 13:00)

fablept disse:


> Os dois sismos híbridos foram com minutos de diferença, a localização do evento 21:23 foi mais a norte das Velas. A profundidade a 0 pode ser 1 erro por não conseguiram calcular correctamente a profundidade.
> 
> Deixo aqui duas imagens a explicar o mecanismo dos diferentes tipos de sismos vulcânicos
> Ver anexo 1400
> ...



Ok, sendo assim, o tremor vulcânico é em profundidade. Sendo uma assinatura de tremor vulcânico tipo A.

Alguma forma em particular para os distinguir visualmente (A e B).

Se bem que nos B, já deverá ser detectável alterações geoquimicas no solo e consequentemente no ar, nos locais de desgaseificação, não?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Abr 2022 às 13:18)

Azathoth disse:


> Mas essa é uma onda electromagnética e não uma onda física. Agora se isso influencia de algum modo os instrumentos de medição não sei...


Electromagnética é a combinação eléctrica (instrumentos de medição) e magnética (magma com minerais ferromagnesianos). Alguma influência há-de ter na medição. Já para não falar nas emissões solares...


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Abr 2022 às 15:14)

Aqui fica a atualização do CIVISA das 10:00.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 6 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 235 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 95 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 07-04-2022, 10:00)*


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 233 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 6 de abril às 10:00 do dia 7 de abril, foram sentidos 4 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​06/abr​22:59​2,4​1 km ESE BeiraIV​Velas, Santo Amaro e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)07/abr​00:37​2,2​1 km ENE Santo AmaroIII/IV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)07/abr​01:07​1,8​7 km NNW RosaisII​Calheta (Calheta, S. Jorge)07/abr​06:13​1,9​1 km E Santo AmaroIII​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## fablept (7 Abr 2022 às 15:17)

lserpa disse:


> Ok, sendo assim, o tremor vulcânico é em profundidade. Sendo uma assinatura de tremor vulcânico tipo A.
> 
> Alguma forma em particular para os distinguir visualmente (A e B).
> 
> ...



A grande diferença entre os sismos do tipo A e B está na frequência.
Tipo A - sismos de alta frequência >5Hz.
Sismos B - frequência mais baixa. 
Visualmente num plot é praticamente impossível de distinguir, só mesmo com análise ao sismograma.

Em teoria com os sismos do tipo B, mais próximos da superfície, poderá ser detectável algumas alterações geoquímicas, mas o volume do magma e a sua profundidade, deverá ter grande impacto se é possível detectar ou não essas alterações.

Deixo aqui um vídeo tutorial básico (como os registos híbridos diferenciam-se de sismos dito normais), para quem quiser analisar um pouco a sismicidade desta crise..


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/sg2k_tutorial.webm
		


Seisgram2K (JAVA)


			Index of /seisgram/beta
		


Para não criar muito offtopic, se quiserem cria-se um tópico e discute-se a utilização do Seisgram2K.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Abr 2022 às 15:57)

Azathoth disse:


> Mas essa é uma onda electromagnética e não uma onda física. Agora se isso influencia de algum modo os instrumentos de medição não sei...


Tens razão, deve ser apenas uma coincidência.. Sendo ondas eletromagnéticas, não necessitam de um meio para se propagarem. Se fossem ondas mecânicas, aí sim, o magma propagaria a onda até à superfície.

O contrário é que parece ter alguma relação, que é durante um grande terramoto e ocorrerem variações na frequência da Ressonância de Schumann. https://www.ijcrr.com/uploads/1777_pdf.pdf


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Abr 2022 às 19:30)

Azorean disse:


> Interessante. Gostava de poder identificar esses dois eventos no sismograma. Hoje deve ser um dia bem calmo. Talvez o com menos sismos desde o início da crise. Ver como evolui até ao final do dia.


Também estou a achar que sim... Bastante mais calmo.


----------



## okcomputer (7 Abr 2022 às 19:45)

Azorean disse:


> Uma equipa do INVOLCAN foi hoje para São Jorge. Fica até 28 de Abril.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fico muito contente com isto.

Há uns dias atrás era para comentar uma coisa mas optei por não dizer nada para não alimentar polémicas que nestas crises abundam, e parece que fiz bem.
Quando o INVOLCAN fez uma espécie de estimativa do volume da intrusão de magma baseada em dados satélite, bastante falível, e acho que isso é consensual, pareceu-me ver a seguir num comunicado do CIVISA alguma irritação com isso quando os jornalistas começaram a falar disso. 
E pensei na altura que se ficavam irritados era um erro, que pelo contrário, deviam até convidar uma equipa das Canárias para ajudar. Eles até há uns bons anos atrás andaram um bocado aos papeis e depois aprenderam e evoluíram muito, tal como nos Açores se vai aprender e evoluir bastante com esta presente crise.

Mas afinal estava enganado e vejo que fizeram mesmo o que eu pensava ser o correto.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Abr 2022 às 23:54)

Aqui fica o comunicado do CIVISA das 22:00



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 6 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 235 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 147 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.




Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 07-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 235 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 7 de abril, foram sentidos 2 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​07/abr​11:11​1,8​1 km SE Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)07/abr​15:28​2,1​1 km NE Santo AmaroIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Abr 2022 às 08:37)

VolcanoDiscovery lançou mais uma nota.









						São Jorge volcano update: Seismic activity and inflation continue at lower levels
					

San Jorge volcano (Azores): news & activity updates



					www.volcanodiscovery.com


----------



## Azorean (8 Abr 2022 às 12:50)

Direto do Telejornal de ontem, com Rui Marques, sobre o ponto de situação e os novos sismos na Ponta dos Rosais:




Especial Informação de ontem à noite:


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Abr 2022 às 12:53)

Mais uma atualização da situação por parte do CIVISA

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 7 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 156 eventos (seis dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 114 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.




Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 08-04-2022, 10:00)O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 237 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as  22:00 do dia 7 de abril às 10:00 do dia 8 de abril, foram sentidos 2 sismos:


*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​07/abr​22:33​2,1​1 km SSE BeiraIII​Urzelina e Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)08/abr​01:47​1,8​5 km NE RosaisIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S.Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.
 

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (8 Abr 2022 às 12:53)

Para lembrar que hoje é dia de passagem do Sentinel. 
Veremos a evolução do uplifting 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (8 Abr 2022 às 20:50)

Reparem só nestes valores de RSchumann


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Abr 2022 às 02:28)

Aqui fica a atualização do CIVISA das 22:00.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 7 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 156 eventos (seis dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 142 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 08-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 238 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 8 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​08/abr​15:58​2,7​1 km NNE Santo AmaroIV​Santo Amaro (Velas, S.Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S.Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Abr 2022 às 13:52)

Mais um ponto de situação do CIVISA de hoje às 10:00.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 8 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 150 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 46 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 09-04-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 238 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 8 de abril às 10:00 do dia 9 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Abr 2022 às 04:23)

GeologyHub refere que a nova imagem do Sentinel não revela alterações significativas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Abr 2022 às 13:44)

Aqui vai o ponto da situação das 10:00 do CIVISA.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 9 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 69 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 18 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

São Jorge
Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 10-04-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 240 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 9 de abril às 10:00 do dia 10 de abril, foram sentidos 2 sismos:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​09/abr​22:21​2,2​1 km ENE Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)10/abr​04:43​1,6​7 km WSW VelasIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Abr 2022 às 20:21)




----------



## StormRic (10 Abr 2022 às 22:26)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Ver anexo 1416



A deformação passando a permanente e sem variação, e os sismos diminuindo de frequência significa que a bolsa de magma pode estar em solidificação? Uma boa notícia, portanto?


----------



## lserpa (10 Abr 2022 às 22:46)

StormRic disse:


> A deformação passando a permanente e sem variação, e os sismos diminuindo de frequência significa que a bolsa de magma pode estar em solidificação? Uma boa notícia, portanto?



Solidificação, diria ser muito prematuro. 
À profundidade que se encontra a bolsa, pode levar décadas até solidificar. Penso eu de que…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (10 Abr 2022 às 23:00)

StormRic disse:


> A deformação passando a permanente e sem variação, e os sismos diminuindo de frequência significa que a bolsa de magma pode estar em solidificação? Uma boa notícia, portanto?


Na minha opinião, isto pode ser apenas a primeira fase de uma erupção futura, que poderia ocorrer ainda este ano. Felizmente parece estar a dar tempo suficiente para uma melhor monitorização de São Jorge, de modo que a reação já será muito mais eficiente, caso venha a ocorrer a erupção. 

Embora São Jorge não tenha crises sísmicas ou sismovulcânicas sem estragos, no seu histórico, daquilo que conheço, não quer dizer que não seja possível. Temos muito poucos dados sobre todo o passado do comportamento desta falha. Oxalá ficasse por aqui.


----------



## lserpa (10 Abr 2022 às 23:08)

Azorean disse:


> Na minha opinião, isto pode ser apenas a primeira fase de uma erupção futura, que poderia ocorrer ainda este ano. Felizmente parece estar a dar tempo suficiente para uma melhor monitorização de São Jorge, de modo que a reação já será muito mais eficiente, caso venha a ocorrer a erupção.
> 
> Embora São Jorge não tenha crises sísmicas ou sismovulcânicas sem estragos, no seu histórico, daquilo que conheço, não quer dizer que não seja possível. Temos muito poucos dados sobre todo o passado do comportamento desta falha. Oxalá ficasse por aqui.



Comungo da tua ideologia. 
A crise da década de 60 levou um par de anos até culminar numa suposta erupção.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Abr 2022 às 23:46)

Update das 22 horas do CIVISA.

A coisa permanece estável por agora.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 9 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 69 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 26 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.




Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 10-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 240 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 10 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Abr 2022 às 12:05)

Mais uma atualização do CIVISA.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 10 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 27 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 18 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 11-04-2022, 10:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 240 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 10 de abril às 10:00 do dia 11 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações do CIVISA 

Mantém-se a situação estacionária.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Abr 2022 às 01:24)

Nova actualização do CIVISA agora das 22:00.

A acalmia permanece.


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 10 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 27 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 44 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 11-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na parte central da ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, num setor compreendido entre Velas e Fajã do Ouvidor, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 240 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 11 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Abr 2022 às 14:39)

Mais um update das 10:00 de hoje ...

Incrível como o tempo vulcanológico muitas vezes é bem diferente do tempo da sociedade atual ...

Tudo permanece calmo porém o CIVISA não deixa de manter o V4 pois alerta para possíveis mudanças súbitas de paradigma.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 11 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 48 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 42 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.




Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 12-04-2022, 10:00)



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 240 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 11 de abril às 10:00 do dia 12 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## okcomputer (12 Abr 2022 às 18:02)

Crises sísmicas acabam muitas vezes por ser extenuantes para toda a gente, sobretudo mas não só a população mas também todas as entidades que tem a responsabilidade na proteção das populações.
Às vezes arrastam-se muitos meses e isso é terrivelmente cansativo e stressante para todos.

Mas parece-me, e posso estar muito enganado, que nas crises que calhou eu ter acompanhado, que havia mais atividade nesses longos meses.
Se as coisas continuam calmas e a continuar assim, é de baixar o nível de alerta.
Se pelo contrário, há coisas que desconhecemos pois não são públicas, deformações, etc, e que aconselham a não baixar de nível, era bom explicar então isso à população.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Abr 2022 às 18:23)

okcomputer disse:


> Crises sísmicas acabam muitas vezes por ser extenuantes para toda a gente, sobretudo mas não só a população mas também todas as entidades que tem a responsabilidade na proteção das populações.
> Às vezes arrastam-se muitos meses e isso é terrivelmente cansativo e stressante para todos.
> 
> Mas parece-me, e posso estar muito enganado, que nas crises que calhou eu ter acompanhado, que havia mais atividade nesses longos meses.
> ...


O que está público no ponto de situação do CIVISA é que as últimas imagens de satélite não revelaram qualquer deformação significativa pelo menos em terra. 

Claro que tudo isto é um conjunto de factores e de situações que fazem o alerta manter-se em V4 ... 

Vamos aguardar por mais desenvolvimentos mas pelo menos a sismicidade tem estado cada vez mais calma ... 

Tudo permanece em aberto sabendo o quão complicado é gerir uma situação destas que se arrasta no tempo para todos os envolvidos ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Abr 2022 às 01:53)

Aqui fica mais um update do CIVISA desta vez das 22 horas.


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 11 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 48 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 72 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 12-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 242 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 00:00 às 22:00 do dia 12 de abril, foram sentidos 2 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​12/abr​02:53​2,1​1 km SE BeiraIII/IV​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)12/abr​15:41​2,0​2 km NE Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (13 Abr 2022 às 10:13)

Bom dia, 

Mais um sismo registado no canal de S. Jorge (entre S. Jorge e Pico), o segundo de magnitude superior a 2 nas últimas 24h.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Abr 2022 às 14:05)

Aqui fica o último update do CIVISA das 10:00

Ponto de Situação - 13-04-2022 10:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 12 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 78 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 43 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 13-04-2022, 10:00)



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 244 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 20:00 do dia 12 de abril às 10:00 do dia 13 de abril, foram sentidos 2 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​12/abr​20:41​2,3​8 km WSW VelasIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)13/abr​08:15​2,3​7 km WSW VelasIII/IV​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Abr 2022 às 00:32)

Update do CIVISA das 22:00 de hoje.

Ponto de Situação - 13-04-2022 22:00


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 12 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 78 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 73 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 13-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 244 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 13 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Abr 2022 às 14:56)

Ponto de Situação - 14-04-2022 12:00


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 13 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 86 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 94 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 14-04-2022, 10:00)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 244 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 13 de abril às 10:00 do dia 14 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## fablept (14 Abr 2022 às 17:13)

Entrevista ao Victor Hugo Forjaz, Correio dos Açores.
​“Constituiu um enorme erro os científicos oficiais manterem a posição V4 durante dias sucessivos assustando a população de S. Jorge”​


> A crise sísmica iniciada a 19 de Março, para si, foi tectónica ou vulcânica e era previsível?
> Victor Hugo Forjaz (Catedrático jubilado em Vulcanologia na Universidade dos Açores) - A crise a que se refere foi essencialmente tectónica (movimentos de falhas geológicas desde a superfície até cerca de 17 Kms de profundidade sendo admissível que tenham ocorrido movimentos de magma em algumas curtas ocasiões. 96% dos vulcões do mundo anunciam a sua actividade e o seu desenvolvimento através do que se denomina “tremor vulcânico”. Ora, na presente crise de São Jorge de Março passado, nunca existiu esse característico “tremor vulcânico” e constituiu um enorme erro os científicos oficiais manterem a posição V4 durante dias sucessivos. A população assustou-se com esse V4, um elevado patamar vulcânico; quem tinha posses financeiras fugiu para as ilhas vizinhas e algumas famílias ainda permanecem refugiadas no Faial, no Pico e na Terceira. Aliás, o denominado CIVISA da Universidade dos Açores geriu com espantoso medo toda a recente crise sísmica de São Jorge. E o IVAR, “gémeo” do CIVISA, também andou a “patinar” na classificação da crise. Nuns dias, considerou-a com o designativo de crise tectónica; noutros dias classificavam-na de crise vulcânica. Esse deambular de opiniões gerou enorme confusão. E o CIVISA não soube coordenar os trabalhos científicos realizados em São Jorge. Àquela ilha chegaram equipas de Lisboa, de Aveiro, de Évora, de Madrid, etc., que realizaram os seus trabalhos e nem deram conta deles, nem das respectivas conclusões. Não houve troca de interpretações…
> 
> E as previsões…?
> ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Abr 2022 às 00:42)

fablept disse:


> Entrevista ao Victor Hugo Forjaz, Correio dos Açores.
> ​“Constituiu um enorme erro os científicos oficiais manterem a posição V4 durante dias sucessivos assustando a população de S. Jorge”​


Totalmente de acordo.

Este homem é um senhor e diz a verdade.

A falta de informação, de clareza e de pedagogia em relação às populações depois gera o pânico e por fim o descrédito que como sabemos pode se tornar perigoso por as pessoas deixarem de acreditar nas informações oficiais.

Aqui fica o comunicado do CIVISA das 22:00 curto e lacónico como sempre.

Sem dados novos, sem esclarecimentos adicionais às populações.

Perde-se oportunidades de ouro de ter uma população mais informada e esclarecida em relação a estas questões.

E perdemos todos com isso.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 13 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 86 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 103 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 14-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 244 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 14 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## fablept (15 Abr 2022 às 01:12)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Totalmente de acordo.
> 
> Este homem é um senhor e diz a verdade.
> 
> ...


Ele sempre foi muito crítico ao CIVISA/IVAR/CVARG, muito por razões pessoais, mas não deixa de ter razão em certos pontos, como por exemplo a exclusão "pública" do IPMA, o CIVISA fala investigadores estrangeiros, dos que vieram das Canárias, etc, e o IPMA? Não é autoridade nacional da sismologia em Portugal? Não pode ter um papel mais activo nesta crise? O CIVISA queixa se de ter pouco pessoal, o IPMA não pode trabalhar em conjunto com o CIVISA? Aliás, que eu tenha conhecimento, no início desta crise o IPMA tinha mais estações sísmicas do que o CIVISA.
Tenho quase certeza, que o CIVISA e o IPMA não cruzam dados (espero estar errado). Dados de 8 estações sísmicas não são mais válidos do que 4? (Exemplo)

E outro ponto é o critério do alerta V4, já temos quase 1 mês de crise, podiam disponibilizar dados que sustentem o alerta V4. Não tou a dizer que discordo do nível de alerta, mas quem vê de fora, 40/50 sismos diários sem assinatura com origem vulcânica e sem dados geoquímicos que prevêem subida de magma, tem que divulgar o porquê de manter este nível, ou a reunião diária às 18h do "gabinete de crise" do CIVISA é segredo de estado?


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Abr 2022 às 10:55)

fablept disse:


> Ele sempre foi muito crítico ao CIVISA/IVAR/CVARG, muito por razões pessoais, mas não deixa de ter razão em certos pontos, como por exemplo a exclusão "pública" do IPMA, o CIVISA fala investigadores estrangeiros, dos que vieram das Canárias, etc, e o IPMA? Não é autoridade nacional da sismologia em Portugal? Não pode ter um papel mais activo nesta crise? O CIVISA queixa se de ter pouco pessoal, o IPMA não pode trabalhar em conjunto com o CIVISA? Aliás, que eu tenha conhecimento, no início desta crise o IPMA tinha mais estações sísmicas do que o CIVISA.
> Tenho quase certeza, que o CIVISA e o IPMA não cruzam dados (espero estar errado). Dados de 8 estações sísmicas não são mais válidos do que 4? (Exemplo)
> 
> E outro ponto é o critério do alerta V4, já temos quase 1 mês de crise, podiam disponibilizar dados que sustentem o alerta V4. Não tou a dizer que discordo do nível de alerta, mas quem vê de fora, 40/50 sismos diários sem assinatura com origem vulcânica e sem dados geoquímicos que prevêem subida de magma, tem que divulgar o porquê de manter este nível, ou a reunião diária às 18h do "gabinete de crise" do CIVISA é segredo de estado?


Precisamente. 

As tuas inquietações são as mesmas que as de muitos açorianos. 

Parece que é tudo um tabu. 

Dizem alguma informação verbal para a populaça mas depois acham que o povo deve se manter ignorante e não disponibilizam os dados que tem nem os tornam públicos o que gera ainda mais indefinição por parte das populações.

E sim ..

 É de facto muito estranho a quase não existência do IPMA neste processo ... 

Parece que há uns quantos académicos que sabem tudo, não gostam dos outros académicos por isso excluem nos e depois tem de informar o povinho pois tem mesmo de ser ... 

Mas se não houvesse pessoas era o melhor para eles continuarem a se entreter sem ter de divulgar nada. 

Posso estar a ser injusto mas é a imagem que dá para o exterior. 

Fizeram o portal mas mesmo nesse portal os dados concretos são parcos ... 

Apenas o essencial é nos fornecido. 

Quando podiamos todos aprender com estes fenómenos para termos uma melhor protecção individual.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Abr 2022 às 21:27)

Ponto de Situação - 15-04-2022 10:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 14 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 109 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 59 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 15-04-2022, 10:00)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 245 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 14 de abril às 10:00 do dia 15 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:


*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​14/abr​23:36​2,2​1 km ESE BeiraIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Calheta (Calheta, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Nordeste Açores (16 Abr 2022 às 00:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Qual seria a intensidade de um sismo para causar estragos na ilha? Dado que os sismos são em terra e uma profundidade até 10 km, se um sismo de 3.3 já atinge IV/V na escala de Mercalli.
> 
> 
> Por falar nisso
> ...



O terramoto em São Miguel de 1522 causou 5000 mortes  e foi considerada a segunda maior tragédia nacional depois do terramoto de lisboa










						Açores sofreram há 497 anos o sismo “mais destruidor” na história do arquipélago
					

Faz 497 anos que os Açores sofreram o sismo mais devastador do arquipélago, apenas suplantado em Portugal pelo terramoto de 1755, que destruiu por completo Vila Franca do Campo.




					observador.pt


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Abr 2022 às 02:30)

Update do CIVISA das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 14 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 109 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 136 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 15-04-2022, 22:00)



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 245 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 15 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Abr 2022 às 11:39)

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 16-04-2022, 10:00)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 246 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 15 de abril às 10:00 do dia 16 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​16/abr​01:28​1,6​1 km SW VelasIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## fablept (16 Abr 2022 às 14:57)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Update do CIVISA das 22 horas.
> 
> Ao longo do dia de ontem, 14 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 109 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 136 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.
> 
> ...



No comunicado do Portal dos Açores, falam no registo de mais um sismo híbrido no dia 14


> A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento é de baixa magnitude, facto que evidencia uma origem de natureza tectónica, tendo sido registado, contudo, um sismo de natureza híbrida. Do total de sismos  registados ontem, dois ocorreram junto à freguesia de Rosais, o que indicia, segundo o CIVISA, alguma sismicidade naquela zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Abr 2022 às 19:55)

A informação que tenho de alguém ligado ao IPMA, é que existiu algum tremor vulcânico em alguns sismos entre os dias 4 (a partir das 17 h) e 6 de Abril e foram bem mais do que os 2 que o CIVISA mencionou. 

A explicação para aquele tremor constante que existiu, tem haver com a Ressonância de Schumann, tal como o @Paulo H  mencionou. Só entre os dias 4 e 6 é que existiu tremor vulcânico nos sismos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Abr 2022 às 11:48)

Novo update do CIVISA das 10:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 16 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 253 eventos (três dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 164 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Não foram sentidos eventos sísmicos desde as 22:00 de ontem até às 10:00 de hoje.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Abr 2022 às 00:36)

A coisa parece que está a animar novamente ... 

Fica aqui o comunicado das 22:00 do CIVISA.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 16 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 253 eventos (três dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 251 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 17-04-2022, 22:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 249 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 00:00 às 22:00 do dia 17 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​17/abr​09:47​1,8​0,5 km SSE Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.




Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


Entretanto já a seguir às 22 houve dois sismos sentidos pelo que temos animação a regressar a São Jorge.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Abr 2022 às 11:32)

Ponto de Situação - 18-04-2022 10:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 17 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 281 eventos (três dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 34 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 18-04-2022, 10:00)O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 252 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 17 de abril às 10:00 do dia 18 de abril, foram sentidos 3 sismos:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​17/abr​22:49​2,1​1 km NNW Santo AmaroIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)17/abr​23:05​2,3​1 km N Santo AmaroIII/IV​Santo Amaro e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)III​São Roque (São Roque do Pico, Pico)18/04​09:57​2,0​1 km NNE Santo AmaroIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.




Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2022 às 14:37)

Breve actualização do gráfico. Situação bem mais calma relativamente aos primeiros dias, embora sem saber o que se passa nos sismos Mag<2. 
Talvez um ligeiro aumento de novo nestes dois últimos dias, mas sem grande expressão para já.


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Abr 2022 às 00:17)

Update das 22:00 do CIVISA 



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 17 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 281 eventos (três dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 80 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Não foram sentidos sismos pelas populações desde as 10 até às 22 horas de hoje dia 18 de Abril.

Fontes 

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Abr 2022 às 12:30)

Update do CIVISA das 10:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 18 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 92 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 76 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 252 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 18 de abril às 10:00 do dia 19 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Fontes 

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (19 Abr 2022 às 17:56)

Peço desculpa pelo off topic

@fablept há possibilidade de acompanhar as outras estações sísmicas da região, como temos com a ROSE em S. Jorge ou uma outra em S. Miguel (que não me recordo o nome agora)?


----------



## lserpa (19 Abr 2022 às 18:47)

Hazores disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off topic
> 
> @fablept há possibilidade de acompanhar as outras estações sísmicas da região, como temos com a ROSE em S. Jorge ou uma outra em S. Miguel (que não me recordo o nome agora)?



Cá está, deve ser isto que queres? 





__





						Sismos em Portugal
					

Últimos sismos em Portugal. Consulta de Webicorders, estatísticas e outras funções.




					wpsmap.com
				





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (19 Abr 2022 às 22:05)

Hazores disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off topic
> 
> @fablept há possibilidade de acompanhar as outras estações sísmicas da região, como temos com a ROSE em S. Jorge ou uma outra em S. Miguel (que não me recordo o nome agora)?



Actualmente nos Açores só temos acesso à estação ROSA (Rosais, São Jorge - IPMA) e CMLA (Chã da Macela, São Miguel)..podes consultar no link que o @lserpa enviou. Se um dia a zona central de São Miguel começar a tremelicar, coloco online um plot semelhante ao de São Jorge.




Fonte: https://ds.iris.edu/SeismiQuery/station.htm

A estação sísmica no Faial (Instituto Dom Luiz), não partilha dados desde 2004. Deve estar desactiva.
Há uma estação sísmica nas Flores que pertence à CTBTO (deteção de explosões nucleares), mas acho que não partilha dados.

Isto utilizando os serviços da IRIS, desconheço se as redes sísmicas portuguesas tem outra forma de partilhar dados. O grande objectivo da IRIS é que institutos/organizações/etc espalhados pelo mundo possam aceder de forma rápida a dados sísmicos de grandes eventos, por isso não existe dados abertos de muitas estações sísmicas nos Açores, pois não há grande necessidade.

Pessoalmente tenho planos para instalar um sismometro nas Sete Cidades (São Miguel), mas até agora o local que tenho disponibilidade para instalar, deve estar recheado com pedra pomes (parece que está oco), não consigo registar nada de jeito na área.

_______________________

Sobre São Jorge, como o @algarvio1980 disse no outro dia a actividade sísmica começou a ter características vulcânicas a partir do dia 4, e apesar de naqueles dias ter ocorrido alguns sinais vulcânicos, nas últimas semanas tem sido muito raros.. mas actividade sísmica continua, e aparenta estar a continuar a "acumular", mas de forma muito mais lenta..

Edit:
Às 20:34 aparenta ter sido mais um sismo híbrido


----------



## Hazores (19 Abr 2022 às 23:53)

Obrigado ao @lserpa e @fablept .... Esta página já conhecia. Pretendia mesmo saber era se eram disponibilizados mais dados, como do Faial, Terceira, mais estações S. Miguel, etc.... Mas já percebi que neste momento apenas estão disponíveis duas estações nos Açores...


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2022 às 01:03)

Update do CIVISA das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 18 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 92 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 125 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 19-04-2022, 22:00)*O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 253 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 19 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:

Dia​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​19/abr​16:04​2,3​1 km NNE Santo AmaroIII/IV​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2022 às 04:34)

GeologyHub coloca o vulcão de São Jorge em atividade decrescente.



VolcanoDiscovery também nunca mais fez nenhum report ou update escrito acerca da situação.

Vale o que vale mas por agora tudo indica que a coisa está calma e com tendência a acalmar ainda mais.

Bom para os jorgenses em particular e para os açorianos em geral.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Abr 2022 às 11:55)

Aqui vai o update do CIVISA das 10 horas.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 19 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 160 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 271 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 20-04-2022, 10:00)*O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 254 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 19 de abril às 10:00 do dia 20 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​19/abr​22:22​1,8​1 km ESE BeiraIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (20 Abr 2022 às 13:54)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui vai o update do CIVISA das 10 horas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aumentou bastante hoje. Anda aos altos e baixos. Pena não se ter acesso a esses registos. 

Gostava também de ver a última imagem de satélite da movimentação do solo, mas nenhuma alma caridosa e sábia publicou a mesma. Se soubesse mexer nos dados, mas não percebo nada do assunto.


----------



## lserpa (20 Abr 2022 às 13:58)

Azorean disse:


> Aumentou bastante hoje. Anda aos altos e baixos. Pena não se ter acesso a esses registos.
> 
> Gostava também de ver a última imagem de satélite da movimentação do solo, mas nenhuma alma caridosa e sábia publicou a mesma. Se soubesse mexer nos dados, mas não percebo nada do assunto.



Por acaso já fui ver a página do Copernicus na esperança de conseguir “sacar” a imagem do Sentinel1, mas, sinceramente não sei muito bem como a encontrar e extrair.

Acho que estive no local correto, mas… 

Tenho uma boa máquina (PC), falta-me o jeito 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (21 Abr 2022 às 00:28)

lserpa disse:


> Por acaso já fui ver a página do Copernicus na esperança de conseguir “sacar” a imagem do Sentinel1, mas, sinceramente não sei muito bem como a encontrar e extrair.
> 
> Acho que estive no local correto, mas…
> 
> ...



Segue um mini tutorial..


> Não é preciso uma grande máquina, SSD, 8GB de RAM e um processador razoável, é suficiente.
> O truque é não processar a imagem de satélite completa, mas sim fazer um split (seleccionar no Split, subswatch e os bursts da zona pretendia)
> 
> 
> ...



Isto foi o que consegui arranjar..


15 Março - 20 Abril 

No meio de tanto ruído aparenta ter umas fringes no mesmo local indicado pelos outros interferogramas partilhados. Já entre dia 8 de Abril a 20 de Abril, não encontro nada.

Mas deve haver métodos melhores para processar, se alguem tiver oportunidade de investigar, era útil para vermos alguma evolução (ou não..)..


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Abr 2022 às 00:47)

Aqui fica o novo comunicado do CIVISA das 22:00 com uma novidade.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 19 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 160 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Hoje, o CIVISA procedeu a uma revisão da contagem preliminar do número de eventos registados entre as 00:00 e as 10:00. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 foram contabilizados aproximadamente 301 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



O CIVISA informa, ainda, que a partir desta data, 21 de abril, vai começar a projetar no seu portal todos os sismos da crise sismovulcânica de S. Jorge que tenham localizações mais precisas e com magnitude igual ou superior a 1,5.


*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 20-04-2022, 22:00)*O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 255 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 20 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​20/abr​21:30​2,0​1 km W BeiraIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (21 Abr 2022 às 13:01)

fablept disse:


> Segue um mini tutorial..
> 
> 
> Isto foi o que consegui arranjar..Ver anexo 1455
> ...



Excelente  Muito obrigado @fablept. Agora já sei como fazer, se quiser tomar a iniciativa. 

Pelos vistos não houve mais alterações, apenas as que já tinham sido detetadas antes. 

Já aparecem os sismos superiores a 1.5, na lista do CIVISA. Mais um pequeno passo na divulgação de dados. Falta só as profundidades e a possibilidade de selecionar os sismos por datas. Como está fica uma grande confusão de pontos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Abr 2022 às 14:43)

Update do CIVISA das 10:00



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 20 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 334 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 124 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

*Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 21-04-2022, 10:00)*


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 256 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 20 de abril às 10:00 do dia 21 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​21/abr​09:19​1,5​1 km NW VelasIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (21 Abr 2022 às 16:26)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Update do CIVISA das 10:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma dúvida: nestes comunicações do CIVISA não aparece a profundidade dos sismos. Devido a isso, parece-nos estranho que um sismo de magnitude 1,5 Richter possa ser sentido como III na intensidade EMM, a não ser que seja relativamente pouco profundo.


----------



## fablept (22 Abr 2022 às 00:13)

StormRic disse:


> Uma dúvida: nestes comunicações do CIVISA não aparece a profundidade dos sismos. Devido a isso, parece-nos estranho que um sismo de magnitude 1,5 Richter possa ser sentido como III na intensidade EMM, a não ser que seja relativamente pouco profundo.



Sismos de Ml 1.5 sentidos são poucos profundos e é preciso estar muito perto do epicentro. O nosso colega de Arraiolos daqui do fórum, reporta que sente/ouve sismos <1.0.
Mas a intensidade reportada das pessoas pode variar muito, uma pessoa mais sensível emocionalmente, possivelmente exagera, como uma pessoa estar num local fechado no silêncio sentir muito bem, mas outra pessoa a 10mts de distância estava na rua e não ter sentido nada.

Uma coisa que reparo é que no dia de hoje, houve um 4 sismos de maior magnitude entre as 08h30 e as 10h30..  2 foram catalogados (Ml 1.5 e Ml 1.7).






Estes são os dois sismos catalogados Ml1.5 (sentido) e Ml1.7.
Tem uma assinatura de 99.9% dos sismos que se vê na estação ROSA, com uma frequência dominante à volta de ~8Hz. Curta duração, 10/15 segundos. Tectônicos.






Estes são os sismos marcados na primeira imagem como 1 e 2, que apesar de terem maior amplitude não são catalogados. Com uma frequência dominante <5Hz. Tudo indica serem sismos vulcânicos (baixa frequência ou híbridos). Longa duração, 30segundos.






Apesar dos sismos vulcânicos terem maior amplitude, não estão catalogados? Será por terem ocorrido mais próximo da estação ROSA, provocando uma maior amplitude?
Era interessante saber a localização destes sismos, pois sismos destes só ocorrem na presença de magma/fluídos hidrotermais..

Sobre estes sismos não terem sido sentidos...o que nota-se mais, um vibração a 1Hz ou a 8Hz?
Experimentem a baloiçar o corpo da esquerda para a direita 1x por segundo e a 8x por segundo, e digam qual o que vão sentir melhor...


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Abr 2022 às 04:10)

Excelentes reflexões neste tópico como já vem sendo habitual nesta crise sismovulcânica que dura já há algum tempo. 

Fica aqui o último update do CIVISA das 22:00.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 20 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 334 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 153 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 21 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (22 Abr 2022 às 09:31)

RS com valores elevados para hoje


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2022 às 10:09)

Pena, que com o diminuir da intensidade, tenhamos perdido o acompanhamento da profundidade. >2< 

Começo a questionar a posição do CIVISA! É tudo um livro fechado a cadeado! 

Já não é a primeira vez que São detectados na estação dos rosais supostos sismos híbridos/ tremor vulcânico e, nos comunicados do CIVISA apenas indicam sismos tectónicos! 

Será que esta entidade, gerida e financiada por uma instituição académica e Gov. Regional, não vê que, sem informação completa geram-se rumores? Aqueles temores que eles dizem combater? 

Parece que o 25 de abril ainda não chegou por completo à investigação Científica Vulcanológica regional!

É verdade que esta entidade reclamava já há alguns anos por mais e melhores equipamentos. Foi necessário se iniciar uma crise sísmica/vulcânica em São Jorge, para que as autoridades competentes adquirissem equipamentos actualizados (XXI)… mas acho que não justifica a não criação de uma página online com um gráfico com os registos sísmicos diários, indicadores de amplitude e frequência, profundidade… enfim

Mas, nada disto quer dizer que o trabalho deles está a ser mal feito! Aliás, estão lá os melhores! 
Nós é que não sabemos o que eles vêem.  
Se não fosse a estação sísmica do IPMA e o Plot criado pelo @fablept estaríamos na idade das trevas! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Abr 2022 às 11:32)

Falando em CIVISA aqui vai o update minimalista das 10:00 em termos de novas informações relevantes para a situação.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 21 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 165 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 21 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 21 de abril às 10:00 do dia 22 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## fablept (22 Abr 2022 às 22:16)

lserpa disse:


> Pena, que com o diminuir da intensidade, tenhamos perdido o acompanhamento da profundidade. >2<
> 
> Começo a questionar a posição do CIVISA! É tudo um livro fechado a cadeado!
> 
> ...



A comunicação online é fraca, desde o website, aos próprios comunicados (utilizados pela comunicação social), mas por escolha própria ("para não criar pânico") ou limitações?
De não partilhar dados, aparenta ser "é meu e de mais ninguém" :|

Mas hoje o Director do CIVISA, Rui Marques, na RTPAçores falou sobre umas das possíveis explicações para a oscilações de maior/menor sismicidade que se tem verificado nas últimas semanas.



> Existem várias explicações para o que pode estar a ocorrer, por exemplo, se tivermos uma intrusão magmática sobre um maciço rochoso que não está muito fracturado, é normal fruto dessa intrusão magmática se gere muita sismicidade inicial e sismos de maior magnitude, face aquilo que é a pressão deste magma a ascender e toda a fracturação que é gerada inicialmente a profundidades mais baixas.
> 
> Se o magma atingir profundidades mais baixas em que já há fracturação prexistente, digamos que as tensões geradas e a resistência à subida desses fluídos magmáticos vai ser menor e isso pode-se traduzir numa menor frequência diária de sismos e numa menor libertação de energia.
> 
> Fonte: https://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e612763/telejornal-acores



Explicação directa e sem rodeios. Deveria ser assim todos os dias.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Abr 2022 às 13:53)

Update do CIVISA das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 22 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 91 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 35 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Desde as 22:00 do dia 22 de abril às 10:00 do dia 23 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Abr 2022 às 01:08)

Update das 22 horas do CIVISA 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 22 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 91 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 75 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 22 de abril às 22:00 do dia 23 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Abr 2022 às 14:01)

Update das 10 horas do CIVISA 



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 23 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 85 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 38 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 23 de abril às 10:00 do dia 24 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA 


A coisa permanece estacionária e as populações certamente estarão a regressar a uma relativa normalidade visto os sismos sentidos serem diminutos nesta fase o que é sempre um fator relevante para uma maior tranquilidade dos residentes.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Abr 2022 às 01:48)

Update das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 23 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 85 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 87 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 24-04-2022, 22:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 257 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 24 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​24/abr​19:48​1,6​1 km N Santo AmaroIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.



Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Abr 2022 às 17:39)

Update das 10:00 do CIVISA 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 24 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 96 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 89 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 25-04-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 258 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 24 de abril às 10:00 do dia 25 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​24/abr​22:11​1,2​2 km N BeiraIII​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## fablept (25 Abr 2022 às 21:56)

Nos últimos 3 dias, apenas encontrei um sismo com assinatura "vulcânica", híbrido no sábado às 03:39 (é vísivel no plot). Este sismo não foi catalogado apesar de ter uma amplitude muito maior que os sismos catalogados nesse dia no IPMA/CIVISA (menor que Ml1.5?)


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/saved-plots/20220423_ppsd_temporal_plot.png
		


A causa certa deste tipo de sismo ainda é incerta, só ocorrem em vulcões em estado pre/eruptivo..um sismo que causa ressonância num corpo magmático? Sismo causa uma ruptura e é imediatamente preenchido por magma? Fomos à Lua à mais de 50 anos, mas ainda não conseguimos perceber o que se passa a meia dúzia de km´s de profundidade...


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Abr 2022 às 01:20)

Update das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 24 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 96 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 171 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

 Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 25 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação., emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.




Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (27 Abr 2022 às 01:49)

Obrigado @fablept pelo update da plot da estação dos Rosais


			Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Abr 2022 às 03:16)

Update das 22 horas do CIVISA 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 25 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 194 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 178 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 26-04-2022, 22:00)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 260 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 26 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:


*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​26/abr​19:58​2,3​1 km N Santo AmaroIII/IV​Velas e Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Abr 2022 às 12:24)

Update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 26 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 190 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 50 eventos (um dos quais sentidos). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 27-04-2022, 10:00)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 261 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 26 de abril às 10:00 do dia 27 de abril, foi sentido um sismo:


*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​27/abr​03:26​1,3​2 km E Santo AmaroIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Abr 2022 às 00:26)

Update das 22 horas.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 26 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 190 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 94 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 27-04-2022, 22:00)
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 262 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 27 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​27/abr​13:34​2,1​1 km NNE Santo AmaroIII​Santo Amaro (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Abr 2022 às 12:13)

Update das 10 horas do CIVISA 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 27 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 98 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 26 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 27 de abril às 10:00 do dia 28 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (28 Abr 2022 às 20:09)

Será híbrido? 
Ou estarei a fazer uma leitura errada?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (28 Abr 2022 às 23:04)

Hazores disse:


> Obrigado @fablept pelo update da plot da estação dos Rosais
> 
> 
> Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)


Agradeço sugestões para melhorar a página!



lserpa disse:


> Será híbrido?
> Ou estarei a fazer uma leitura errada?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Também chamou-me a atenção esse registo, mas afinal foi só um "spike" (mecânico/electrónico) na estação sísmica..



Em "teoria", um sismo forte híbrido irá criar um aumento na linha laranja (1Hz - sinal vulcânico) e na linha azul (2~4Hz - sinal tectônico). Sismos tectônicos de alta frequência (99.9% desta crise sísmica), irá aumentar muito a linha azul, mas pouco da linha amarela. Mas um sismo regional, ou sismos de grande magnitude do outro lado do mundo, cujas ondas P/S são de baixa frequência, podem confundir. É ir dando uma espreitadela nos sites tipo EMSC..

No espectograma, em sismos híbridos "fortes", irá ser visível a mancha amarela ficar abaixo de 1Hz, exemplo:
05/04/2022


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/saved-plots/20220405_spectogram.png
		


Mas infelizmente, só dá perceber em sismos de magnitude >1.5, os de pequena magnitude não criam grande amplitude para criar diferença no gráfico e no espectograma.


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Abr 2022 às 02:31)

Aqui fica a atualização do CIVISA das dez da noite.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 27 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 98 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 63 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 28-04-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 263 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 28 de abril, foi sentido 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​28/abr​18:14​1,6​1 km NE Santo AmaroIII​Velas e Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Abr 2022 às 14:30)

Mais um update do CIVISA de hoje às 10:00

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 28 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 67 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 59 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 28 de abril às 10:00 do dia 29 de abril, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (30 Abr 2022 às 11:57)

Ontem e hoje tem estado jeitoso à conta da actividade solar


----------



## lserpa (30 Abr 2022 às 11:58)

GSM2046 disse:


> Ontem e hoje tem estado jeitoso à conta da actividade solar Ver anexo 1516















Aparentemente têm-se refletido na energia libertada.

Aumentou um pouco mais relativamente aos dias anteriores 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2022 às 12:02)

lserpa disse:


> Aparentemente têm-se refletido na energia libertada.
> 
> Aumentou um pouco mais relativamente aos dias anteriores
> 
> ...


E com um sismo híbrido..

Os restantes de hoje, são tectônicos..


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2022 às 02:24)

Aqui fica o update do CIVISA das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 29 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 138 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 110 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 30 de abril , não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2022 às 12:07)

Update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 30 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 140 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 192 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

 Desde as 22:00 do dia 30 de abril às 10:00 do dia 1 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (1 Mai 2022 às 14:13)

Em jeito de curiosidade:

Hoje faz 214 anos da erupção da Urzelina, que começou dia 1 de Maio de 1808, num domingo. 

Também faz anos a erupção de 1580, que segundo Gaspar Frutuoso, começou ao terceiro dia de sismos sentidos (o primeiro foi 28 de Abril), portanto dia 30 de Abril. Mas António da Silveira Macedo, no 1º Volume da História das Quatro Ilhas que Formam o Distrito da Horta (pp82), aponta para o dia 1 de Maio, tal como a da Urzelina.

É uma coincidência curiosa.


----------



## fablept (1 Mai 2022 às 20:11)

Wessel1985 disse:


> *A maioria dos sismos* registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.
> 
> ...



A frase chave é "a maioria dos sismos .. evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica", mas não todos, da tarde hoje, identifico pelo menos 2 sismos híbridos, 13:35 e 14:37 (menos nítido). Nota-se também o ruído à volta dos 7Hz.

Tremor ainda não encontrei algo que sobressaísse, um exemplo de um sismograma no SG2k com tremor vulcânico do vulcão Pavlof que está actualmente em erupção (tem o pico à volta dos 3Hz). Se esta crise evoluir (esperemos que não!), tremor vulcânico deverá ser apenas detectável numa fase muito avançada.


Hoje o IPMA removeu todos os sismos dos Açores desde 24 de Abril.. 

Encontrei uma página do CIVISA, mais "leve" para consultar os sismos (sem profundidade..)..mas a página continua muito pesada por causa dos demasiados marcadores do Google Maps (existem alternativas).




__





						CIVISA Seismic Event Information System
					





					www.ivar.azores.gov.pt


----------



## lserpa (2 Mai 2022 às 00:02)

Uma possível resposta para os sismos híbridos detectados @fablept 




Novo uplift 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Mai 2022 às 02:58)

Update das 22 horas. 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 30 de abril, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 140 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 304 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 1 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.




O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Mai 2022 às 14:26)

Novo update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 1 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 327 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 191 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

 Desde as 22:00 do dia 1 de maio às 10:00 do dia 2 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.





O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.






Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


Interessante a quantidade considerável de sismos mas todos com magnitudes muito mais baixas ...


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Mai 2022 às 09:33)

Mais um update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 1 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 327 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 308 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 02-05-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 265 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 2 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​02/mai​21:34​1,8​2 km E Santo AmaroIII​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Mai 2022 às 12:02)

Nova atualização das 10:00


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 2 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 344 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 223 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 03-05-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 266 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 2 de maio às 10:00 do dia 3 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​03/mai​07:07​2,6​1 km N Santo AmaroIV​Santo Amaro, Velas e Rosais (Velas, S. Jorge)III/IV​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (3 Mai 2022 às 14:30)

Aumento substancial na libertação de energia! 
Por volta das 7 da manhã ocorreu um sismo de 2.9ML (rede IPMA) registado na estação sísmica dos Rosais. 
Sentido IV escala Mercalli Modificada.

Evolução desta crise 
Gráfico CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2022 às 16:03)

lserpa disse:


> Aumento substancial na libertação de energia!
> Por volta das 7 da manhã ocorreu um sismo de 2.9ML (rede IPMA) registado na estação sísmica dos Rosais.
> Sentido IV escala Mercalli Modificada.
> 
> ...



No gráfico da frequência horária nota-se que há um ritmo diário. Quais são as horas de maior frequência e quais serão as causas deste ciclo diário? Fenómeno de maré terrestre, radiação solar? 
E ainda: será possível sobrepôr nestes gráficos a curva de libertação de energia? E a correlação entre número de sismos e magnitude máxima diária, será positiva?


----------



## fablept (3 Mai 2022 às 23:42)

Impactos socioeconómicos de uma crise sismo-vulcânica..





Mas à algum tempo que penso nisso, o alerta mantém se no nível V4, o último após o início de uma erupção (V5). E manteve se assim desde o 3 dia da crise, apesar de termos tido dias relativamente calmos.
Mas imaginando que a crise entra numa nova fase com maior sismicidade a menor profundidade, com tremor vulcânico, e os níveis de gases a aumentarem, tudo sinais de uma erupção iminente.. não podem subir para o V5, pois este alerta serve para alertar que a erupção está em curso, então como vão alertar de um estado algo calmo como nas últimas semanas, para um estado de erupção iminente?


----------



## Azorean (4 Mai 2022 às 00:15)

Estive hoje a fazer um gráfico dos sismos registados, mas não sabia que já havia no próprio portal do IVAR/CIVISA. Obrigado pela partilha @lserpa. Está bem escondido. 

De qualquer modo não deixei de fazer a minha versão, com a ajuda dos dados que o @Wessel1985 tem postado todos os dias. Infelizmente no site não encontro um arquivo dos "Pontos de Situação". Nem os dados dos sismos registados, sem ser em gráfico. 

Faltam-me os dias 19, 20, 21, 22, 23 e 26 de Março, e o dia 15 de Abril. 

Algum de vocês tem os dados desses dias?

Obrigado


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Mai 2022 às 10:55)

Azorean disse:


> Estive hoje a fazer um gráfico dos sismos registados, mas não sabia que já havia no próprio portal do IVAR/CIVISA. Obrigado pela partilha @lserpa. Está bem escondido.
> 
> De qualquer modo não deixei de fazer a minha versão, com a ajuda dos dados que o @Wessel1985 tem postado todos os dias. Infelizmente no site não encontro um arquivo dos "Pontos de Situação". Nem os dados dos sismos registados, sem ser em gráfico.
> 
> ...


Infelizmente os dados fui partilhando só aqui mas pode ter falhado algum desses dias ... 

Fica aqui o update de ontem ás 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 2 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 344 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 290 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 3 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## fablept (4 Mai 2022 às 10:58)

O IPMA lançou recentemente o Boletim Sismológico de Fevereiro 2022 dos Açores, e foram registados no inicio desse mês alguns sismos em São Jorge a uma profundidade que não é normal na sismicidade nos Açores.. possivelmente em Fevereiro já estava a ocorrer sismicidade em profundidade que despoletou esta crise...










Fonte: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/...is&cmbTema=bsi&idDep=sis&idTema=bsi&curAno=-1


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Mai 2022 às 11:06)

@Azorean

Estive a ver e os primeiros dias ainda não havia portal por isso não existia ponto de situação.

O dia 15 foi o dia que eles não actualizaram os dados pelo que não partilhei o ponto de situação pois era referente a dia 14.

A única coisa aproximada do dia 15 foi esta informação e ficou a faltar duas horas desse dia.

Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 136 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Mas atenção possível confusão de dados pois depois aparece me outra informação acerca dos sismos registados.

Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 59 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Foi um dia confuso no que ao CIVISA diz respeito em termos de ponto de situação e como não quero induzir em erro fica aqui as duas leituras desse dia.

Penso que só mesmo o gráfico do dia 15 já existente poderá tirar teimas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Mai 2022 às 11:26)

Já agora aqui vai a nova atualização das 10 horas ahah



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 3 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 309 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 125 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 4 de maio às 10:00 do dia 5 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (4 Mai 2022 às 12:39)

fablept disse:


> O IPMA lançou recentemente o Boletim Sismológico de Fevereiro 2022 dos Açores, e foram registados no inicio desse mês alguns sismos em São Jorge a uma profundidade que não é normal na sismicidade nos Açores.. possivelmente em Fevereiro já estava a ocorrer sismicidade em profundidade que despoletou esta crise...
> 
> Ver anexo 1533
> 
> ...



O que vem confirmar a ocorrência de uma intrusão.
Ou seja, já todos sabiam (CIVISA e IPMA) que algo se estava a passar em São Jorge, antes do suposto início da crise (Março).


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (4 Mai 2022 às 13:18)

Wessel1985 disse:


> @Azorean
> 
> Estive a ver e os primeiros dias ainda não havia portal por isso não existia ponto de situação.
> 
> ...


Obrigado @Wessel1985. 

Penso que alguém já tinha feito um gráfico, mais atrás no tópico, mas talvez apenas dos sismos do IPMA. Posso retirar os dados visualmente a partir do gráfico do CIVISA, mas vou deixar com buracos por agora.


----------



## Azorean (4 Mai 2022 às 13:24)

fablept disse:


> O IPMA lançou recentemente o Boletim Sismológico de Fevereiro 2022 dos Açores, e foram registados no inicio desse mês alguns sismos em São Jorge a uma profundidade que não é normal na sismicidade nos Açores.. possivelmente em Fevereiro já estava a ocorrer sismicidade em profundidade que despoletou esta crise...
> 
> Ver anexo 1533
> 
> ...


Muito interessante. 

Estive a ver o boletim de Dezembro de 2021, e não tem sismo nenhum. Pena não ter o boletim de Janeiro, para ver onde terá começado. A ver se publicam o de Março. 

Os hipocentros atravessam a ilha pelo meio, na zona onde começaram os sismos em 19 de Março, antes de migrar mais para oeste.

Uma questão: 

No início da crise lembro-me de dizerem que os sismos a 15km de profundidade estavam a ocorrer no intervalo entre o manto e a crusta oceânica. Isso significa que estes sismos a 30km de profundidade ocorrem dentro do manto? Ou existe rocha até essas profundidades? Deve ser uma confusão de rocha e lava, em vez de ser uma fronteira organizada e linear.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2022 às 15:26)

Azorean disse:


> Uma questão:
> 
> No início da crise lembro-me de dizerem que os sismos a 15km de profundidade estavam a ocorrer no intervalo entre o manto e a crusta oceânica. Isso significa que estes sismos a 30km de profundidade ocorrem dentro do manto? Ou existe rocha até essas profundidades? Deve ser uma confusão de rocha e lava, em vez de ser uma fronteira organizada e linear.



Faço a mesma pergunta:
Dos poucos conhecimentos que tenho, sempre associei os sismos profundos (> 15-20 Km) às zonas de subducção ou sob as áreas continentais. Poderão as áreas sobre pontos quentes ou cristas oceânicas também ter partes suficientemente rígidas para acumular tensões que se libertem bruscamente?


----------



## lserpa (4 Mai 2022 às 15:58)

Azorean disse:


> Muito interessante.
> 
> Estive a ver o boletim de Dezembro de 2021, e não tem sismo nenhum. Pena não ter o boletim de Janeiro, para ver onde terá começado. A ver se publicam o de Março.
> 
> ...



Mando aqui como exemplo, o modelo de alimentação de magma da montanha/ilha do Pico.

Podemos observar que foi possível delinear o feeding até aos ~20km, no entanto esse caminho continua.

Indica que a MTZ (Moho Transition Zone) ocorre aos ~17km.  
- zona de fronteira entre a crusta e o manto superior. 

O que adensa o mistério 






Co-autoria deste estudo @Adriano Pimentel. Twitter.



			https://twitter.com/adrianoazovolc?s=21&t=as2mVr61OX7BVX5dV57rDA
		


Sendo uma falha transformante, o afastamento começa no limite inferior? 
Sim.
Ex:





Mesmo assim, vou tentar aprofundar a questão, relativamente à maior profundidade dos sismos. 

Vou questionar alguns “expertos”


----------



## lserpa (4 Mai 2022 às 23:39)

[mention]fablept [/mention] o que dizes destes 2 eventos? 




Houve o aumento da linha azul (alta frequência) mas, simultaneamente a linha amarela acompanhou. 
Não estou a consegui associar a um evento 

Relativamente aos sismos em profundidade, perguntei a 3 geólogos, mas apenas um respondeu ainda.

Segundo este, os sismos em profundidade, estarão quase de certeza associados à ascensão do magma. Ocorreu o mesmo fenómeno em La Palma segundo ele.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (5 Mai 2022 às 00:18)

lserpa disse:


> [mention]fablept [/mention] o que dizes destes 2 eventos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O das 05:44 foi um puro híbrido, os das 11:50 aparentam ser híbridos, mas não tão nítidos como o das 05:44. 

Em sismos de baixa magnitude, a amplitude é tão baixa, que não tem praticamente impacto naquele espectograma, ando a experimentar um novo espectograma, mas ainda não está a 100%..

(As horas deveriam começar a 05:00 e terminar às 13:00)


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Mai 2022 às 04:36)

Update das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 3 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 309 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 224 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 4 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (5 Mai 2022 às 10:49)

Novos sismos em profundidade próximo do MTZ!
Será novo material a entrar? 
Lembro-me que na Islândia e penso que nas canárias isso também ocorria.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Mai 2022 às 12:04)

Novo update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 4 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 251 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 102 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 4 de maio às 10:00 do dia 5 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## fablept (5 Mai 2022 às 23:27)

Ponto da situação (primeira reportagem na 2ª parte do Telejornal)









						Telejornal Açores de 05 Mai 2022 - RTP Play - RTP
					

Todos os dias a RTP-Açores leva a todos os açorianos a atualização de toda a informação da região do país e do mundo.




					www.rtp.pt
				




Algumas frases chave:
"32800 sismos em 87 dias de crise sismovulcânica"
"Há uma estabilização da actividade sísmica nas últimas semanas"

Referente a sismos vulcânico-tectónicos, até agora o CIVISA continua reportar apenas os 2 sismos híbridos do dia 5 de Abril..ou seja, todos os restantes sismos híbridos que referi aqui no tópico, de acordo com o CIVISA, não são sismos híbridos, mas sim sismos tectónicos com uma assinatura diferente.

Fica a explicação do Rui Marques (CIVISA), transcrito da reportagem do Telejornal.



> Foram reportados 2 sismos vulcânicos-tectonicos, desde então foram sinalizados eventos com diferentes assinaturas.
> 
> "Temos tido alguns sinais um pouco diferentes daquilo que é a sismicidade puramente tectónica, tem sido analisados
> mas não foram exactamente catalogados como sismos híbridos.
> Muitas vezes não é pelo facto de não ser exactamente tectónicos, muitas vezes por serem sismos de pouca energia, de muito baixa magnitude, o seu estudo torna-se muito mais complicado de ser feito, como estamos com um grau de atenção a estes sinais muito grande, estes sinais são postos num tipo de análise mais pormenorizada e no final conclui-se que não são sismos híbridos e como tal ficam ali como sismos tectónicos, embora tenham uma assinatura ligeiramente diferente.




Realmente encontram-se sismos de diferentes assinaturas (no sismograma), mas há sismos (muito raros) que pela sua frequência dominante ser tão baixa (<5Hz), não podem ser puramente tectónicos. Por isso acredito que tenha ocorrido mais sismos híbridos do que os 2 referidos do dia 5 de Abril, e em tudo são semelhantes aos do dia 5, quer pela sua assinatura e a forma como terminam, com uma frequência dominante (1~2Hz).
Mas só estou a ver dados de uma estação sísmica e não o "panorama completo"..

Exemplo do sismo que ontem o @lserpa (lado esquerdo) sinalizou com um sismo híbrido de um estudo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Mai 2022 às 02:40)

Fica aqui o update do CIVISA das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 4 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 251 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 140 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

 Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 5 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Mai 2022 às 12:40)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 5 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 150 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 32 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


 Desde as  22:00 do dia 5 de maio às 10:00 do dia 6 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.






Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (6 Mai 2022 às 14:52)

Aqui está a minha versão do gráfico do número diário de sismos registados. Infelizmente não dá para fazer uma combinação de linha com colunas (os gráficos disponíveis são limitados), mas resulta bastante bem. O Datawrapper dá para fazer gráficos online interactivos, mas por agora deixo aqui só a versão em imagem. Neste caso a interação não é muito útil. Apenas para descarga dos dados originais, ou usar a base para outros gráficos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Mai 2022 às 01:33)

Parabéns @Azorean  pela dedicação e pelo excelente gráfico.

Fica aqui novo update do CIVISA das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 5 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 150 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 121 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 06-05-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 267 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 6 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​6/mai​14:31​2,4​1 km ESE Beira​IV​Velas e Santo Amaro (Velas, S, Jorge)III/IV​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)III​Calheta (Calheta, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## GSM2046 (7 Mai 2022 às 11:52)

Valores altíssimos de RS hoje....


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Mai 2022 às 16:39)

Novo update do CIVISA das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 6 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 146 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 127 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 22:00 do dia 6 de maio às 10:00 do dia 7 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Centro de Operações de Emergência


CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Mai 2022 às 08:35)

Update das 22 horas 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 6 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 146 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 207 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 07-05-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 268 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 7 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​7/mai​19:34​1,8​3 km E Santo Amaro​III​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência 


CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Mai 2022 às 01:52)

Update das 22 horas.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 7 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 237 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 212 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 08-05-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 269 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 8 de maio, foi sentido um sismo:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​8/mai​14:37​1,9​1 km SSW Beira​III​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2022 às 10:47)

Hoje nota-se mais alguma agitação pelo Plot dos Rosais 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Mai 2022 às 14:20)

lserpa disse:


> Hoje nota-se mais alguma agitação pelo Plot dos Rosais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



08:24UTC 2.1ML com hipocentro a 6km.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Mai 2022 às 15:51)

Update das 10 horas.



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 8 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 255 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 230 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 09-05-2022, 10:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 270 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 8 de maio às 10:00 do dia 9 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:


*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​9/mai​06:03​2,4​1 km N Santo Amaro​III/IV​Velas e Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## fablept (9 Mai 2022 às 21:18)

lserpa disse:


> 08:24UTC 2.1ML com hipocentro a 6km.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É o sismo de menor profundidade dos últimos 30 dias pelo IPMA..


----------



## lserpa (10 Mai 2022 às 00:14)

[mention]GSM2046 [/mention] esta tarde como esteve o RS?

Nota-se muito ruído no plot dos Rosais…


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Mai 2022 às 01:57)

Novo update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 8 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 255 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 282 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 9 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.




Centro de Operações de Emergência

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Mai 2022 às 16:30)

Update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 9 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 293 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 56 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

 Desde as 22:00 do dia 9 de maio às 10:00 do dia 10 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Centro de Operações de Emergência

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2022 às 03:43)

Update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 9 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 293 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 113 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 10-05-2022, 22:00)


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 271 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 10 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:



*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​10/mai​17:17​1,5​2 km NNE Santo Amaro​III​Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mai 2022 às 14:28)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 10 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 122 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 64 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Desde as 22:00 do dia 10 de maio às 10:00 do dia 11 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Centro de Operações de Emergência

CIVISA


----------



## fablept (11 Mai 2022 às 19:43)

Ilustra bem o que se passou e o futuro desta crise


----------



## StormRic (11 Mai 2022 às 23:12)

A actividade sísmica tectónica tanto pode abrir passagem ao magma como fechá-la. A progressão do magma por seu turno pode gerar desequilíbrio tectónico, pelo aumento da pressão ou alívio. Precisávamos era de conseguir fazer um RaioX ou melhor ainda, um TAC ao interior da crusta e manto, e afinal as técnicas de prospecção sísmica e outras é isso que tentam obter. Esta Ciência do interior da Terra é das mais fascinantes, também por ainda estar nos primórdios da evolução, tendo em vista o objectivo.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Mai 2022 às 01:28)

Aqui vai o update das 22 horas.


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 10 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 122 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído ligeiramente em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 119 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

 Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 11 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## fablept (12 Mai 2022 às 02:23)

StormRic disse:


> A actividade sísmica tectónica tanto pode abrir passagem ao magma como fechá-la. A progressão do magma por seu turno pode gerar desequilíbrio tectónico, pelo aumento da pressão ou alívio. Precisávamos era de conseguir fazer um RaioX ou melhor ainda, um TAC ao interior da crusta e manto, e afinal as técnicas de prospecção sísmica e outras é isso que tentam obter. Esta Ciência do interior da Terra é das mais fascinantes, também por ainda estar nos primórdios da evolução, tendo em vista o objectivo.



Utilizando múltiplos sismometros, consegue se detectar ou não a presença de um corpo líquido pela anomalia da velocidade das ondas sísmicas, uma onda sísmica ao atravessar um corpo líquido, abranda, causando delay na chegada da onda ao sismometro. Sismometros não localizados entre o epicentro do sismo e o sismometro ao não detectarem essa delay, consegue se desenhar um mapa.
Esses corpos líquidos, podem ser fluídos hidrotermais, magma, etc.

É uma forma de fazer um "raio x", mas é complexo e tem os seus custos, e não é feito com meia dúzia de estações sísmicas.

Em 2003-2005 no Fogo Congro utilizaram uma "array" de sismometros para fazer um estudo sísmico mais aprofundado e fiquei com a sensação da semana passada de terem falado numa instalação semelhante em São Jorge.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Mai 2022 às 12:18)

Update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 11 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 154 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 79 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 12-05-2022, 10:00)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.
O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 272 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 22:00 do dia 11 de maio às 10:00 do dia 12 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:

*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​12/mai​01:09​1,0​1 km NNE Santo Amaro​III​Velas (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Mai 2022 às 03:41)

Update das 22 horas



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 11 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 154 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 143 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismos sentidos na ilha de São Jorge (Ponto de situação, 12-05-2022, 22:00)

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que atividade sísmica que se tem vindo a registar desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março na ilha de São Jorge, mais concretamente ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno - Silveira, continua acima do normal.

O sismo mais energético ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC) e teve magnitude 3,8 (Richter).
Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 273 sismos sentidos pela população. Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 12 de maio, foi sentido 1 sismo:


*Dia*​*Hora (local)*​*Mag.*​*Localização*​*Int. (EMM)*​*Freguesia*​12/mai​17:01​2,6​1 km ESE Beira​IV​Rosais, Velas, Santo Amaro e Urzelina (Velas, S. Jorge)

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Mai 2022 às 15:38)

Update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 12 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 159 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 72 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

 Desde as 22:00 do dia 12 de maio às 10:00 do dia 13 de maio, não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Centro de Operações de Emergência

CIVISA


----------



## fablept (13 Mai 2022 às 18:09)




----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Mai 2022 às 03:36)

Update das 22 horas



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 12 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 159 eventos (dois dos quais sentidos), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 128 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 13 de maio não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.




Centro de Operações de Emergência do CIVISA


----------



## fablept (14 Mai 2022 às 17:12)

Mais um sismo híbrido, hoje às 14:30..bem visível no plot da ROSA.



			Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)


----------



## Azorean (14 Mai 2022 às 21:27)

fablept disse:


> Mais um sismo híbrido, hoje às 14:30..bem visível no plot da ROSA.
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)



Pois... Estava a ver se o encontrava em algum lado, mas nada. Que magnitude terá tido? Será que vão falar sobre o assunto?


----------



## lserpa (14 Mai 2022 às 21:33)

fablept disse:


> Mais um sismo híbrido, hoje às 14:30..bem visível no plot da ROSA.
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Sísmica São Jorge - ROSA (PM NETWORK)



Este foi descaradamente híbrido! 
Consegue ser ainda mais evidente que o último que identifiquei! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Mai 2022 às 11:12)

Update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 13 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 152 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 130 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Desde as 10:00 às 22:00 do dia 13 de maio não foi sentido nenhum sismo.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência 

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Mai 2022 às 19:31)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 14 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 135 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 36 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (16 Mai 2022 às 16:15)

Ontem ocorreu um evento de 2,0 às 22:54 com hipocentro a 6km. 
Apesar da “sujidade” aparenta ser tectónico.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Mai 2022 às 12:15)

Update das 10 horas



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 16 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 36 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 30 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:34 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 16 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a N de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Urzelina (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.




Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (17 Mai 2022 às 12:39)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Update das 10 horas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será importante referir que, esta diminuição significativa, deve-se às condições meteorológicas adversas que se têm vindo a registar e que tornam os sismos de baixa magnitude (inferiores a 1,5ML) praticamente ilegíveis. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Mai 2022 às 21:27)

nas ultimas horas está a ocorrer uma maior libertação de energia


----------



## lserpa (17 Mai 2022 às 22:55)

Na sequência de um sismo de 3.0ML aos 9km de hipocentro, desencadeou uma pequena série de sismos aos 7km. 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hazores (17 Mai 2022 às 23:25)

lserpa disse:


> Na sequência de um sismo de 3.0ML aos 9km de hipocentro, desencadeou uma pequena série de sismos aos 7km.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E possivelmente ocorreram outros de menor escala, mas com o ruído existem, devido à intensidade do vento, devem ter ficado uns quantos por assinalar.


----------



## GSM2046 (17 Mai 2022 às 23:47)




----------



## GSM2046 (17 Mai 2022 às 23:51)

Houve um aumento de RS a meio da tarde


----------



## fablept (18 Mai 2022 às 01:02)

Hazores disse:


> E possivelmente ocorreram outros de menor escala, mas com o ruído existem, devido à intensidade do vento, devem ter ficado uns quantos por assinalar.



Entre as 18h e as 20h só vi mais 2/3 sismos, mas de magnitude muito baixa e estavam misturados com o ruído do mau tempo (vento). Mas foram sismos tectônicos.

Actividades agrícolas/pecuárias e mau tempo é o que provoca mais ruído nas estações sísmicas remotas.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Mai 2022 às 21:34)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 17 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 64 eventos (cinco dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 24 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 11:01 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 18 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 4 km a WNW de Norte Grande, ilha S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Velas (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.







Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Hazores (18 Mai 2022 às 23:32)

fablept disse:


> Entre as 18h e as 20h só vi mais 2/3 sismos, mas de magnitude muito baixa e estavam misturados com o ruído do mau tempo (vento). Mas foram sismos tectônicos.
> 
> Actividades agrícolas/pecuárias e mau tempo é o que provoca mais ruído nas estações sísmicas remotas.



@fablept não sei se faz sentido esta questão, nem sei se consegues responder, mas o número de sismos de origem vulcânica tem aumentado nos últimos dias?


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Mai 2022 às 11:24)

Update das 22 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 17 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 64 eventos (cinco dos quais sentidos), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 52 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


----------



## GSM2046 (19 Mai 2022 às 12:59)

Valores de RSchumann elevados


----------



## fablept (19 Mai 2022 às 16:22)

Hazores disse:


> @fablept não sei se faz sentido esta questão, nem sei se consegues responder, mas o número de sismos de origem vulcânica tem aumentado nos últimos dias?



Pelo que vejo na estação ROSA, o último sismo vulcânico que consigo confirmar foi no dia de sábado às 14:30


			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/saved-plots/20220514_spectogram2.jpg
		


À excepção do dia 17 com alguma actividade sísmica tectónica entre as 18~20h, está tudo muito calmo, hoje tem sido um dos dias mais calmos desde o início da crise.

Podem estar a ocorrer mais sismos vulcânicos, mas se forem a profundidade e muito ligeiros, não se irá conseguir visualizar na estação ROSA. Com o ruído do mau tempo dos últimos dias, só se consegue visualizar sismos >Ml1.0


----------



## fablept (19 Mai 2022 às 22:10)

Faz hoje 2 meses que a crise começou.. 34000 sismos registados, 280 sentidos.


----------



## lserpa (20 Mai 2022 às 14:15)

Afinal os pequenos sismos estão lá! Embora haja alguma sujidade pelo meio de frequência mais baixa.


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Mai 2022 às 19:26)

Update das 10 horas.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 19 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 88 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 86 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mai 2022 às 09:09)

Update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 19 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 88 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 156 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Mai 2022 às 16:07)

Update das 10 horas


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 20 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 172 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 70 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Mai 2022 às 01:24)

Update das 22 horas



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 20 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 172 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 163 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (22 Mai 2022 às 23:29)

Até ver, tem sido apenas “escacar pedra”
Tudo tectónico. Hoje tem sido um dia algo agitado, muito devido à pouca “sujidade”.








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (23 Mai 2022 às 00:09)

lserpa disse:


> Até ver, tem sido apenas “escacar pedra”
> Tudo tectónico. Hoje tem sido um dia algo agitado, muito devido à pouca “sujidade”.
> 
> 
> ...


Foi o dia com mais sismos dos últimos 12 dias, mas este tempo de "morrinha", sem ruído no plot, tem ajudado a identificar mais sismos.

A actividade em profundidade continua, o magma aparenta ter perdido o seu momento inicial e ali ficou..pelo menos por agora..


----------



## Azorean (23 Mai 2022 às 15:38)

Estive a improvisar um gráfico com o número de sismos registados versus a velocidade média de vento, a partir da estação IMADAL6, na Madalena do Pico, para conseguir visualizar o efeito do mau tempo nos dados sísmicos. Parece-me ser bastante evidente a influência. 

Portanto, o número total de sismos registados não parece ser um bom indicador do aumento ou diminuição real da actividade sísmica. Talvez considerar apenas os sismos superiores a 1.5 de magnitude, para avaliar de forma mais segura as alterações na sismicidade. 

Usei a média do vento de uma estação do Pico. Seria talvez melhor dados de ondulação em São Jorge, ou algo do género. Mas penso que já torna bastante evidente a influência. Há que ter em conta que o número de sismos também varia de forma independente.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mai 2022 às 17:19)

Azorean disse:


> Estive a improvisar um gráfico com o número de sismos registados versus a velocidade média de vento, a partir da estação IMADAL6, na Madalena do Pico, para conseguir visualizar o efeito do mau tempo nos dados sísmicos. Parece-me ser bastante evidente a influência.
> 
> Portanto, o número total de sismos registados não parece ser um bom indicador do aumento ou diminuição real da actividade sísmica. Talvez considerar apenas os sismos superiores a 1.5 de magnitude, para avaliar de forma mais segura as alterações na sismicidade.
> 
> ...



 bom trabalho! Não restam dúvidas de que há uma correlação negativa significativa entre as duas variáveis: nº registos vs intensidade do vento
Sendo a actividade sísmica e o vento obviamente independentes, é necessário alterar o critério de avaliação da actividade sísmica. Não pode ser uma mera contagem sem filtrar as intensidades abaixo de certo valor.

Se não se filtrar as intensidades menores, a alternativa à contagem simples é calcular a energia total libertada por intervalo de tempo. Como a contribuição das intensidades menores é muito reduzida, comparada com as intensidades maiores, a variável energia total libertada será muito menos afectada pela influência que o vento tem na detecção dos sismos menores.

O cálculo será mais moroso mas as conclusões mais fiáveis.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Mai 2022 às 18:35)

Update das 10 horas do CIVISA


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 22 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 320 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 131 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:51 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 22 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a ESE de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de S Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.






Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mai 2022 às 01:17)

Update das 22 horas 



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 22 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 320 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 225 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Mai 2022 às 18:06)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 23 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 245 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 114 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (24 Mai 2022 às 22:04)

Azorean disse:


> Estive a improvisar um gráfico com o número de sismos registados versus a velocidade média de vento, a partir da estação IMADAL6, na Madalena do Pico, para conseguir visualizar o efeito do mau tempo nos dados sísmicos. Parece-me ser bastante evidente a influência.
> 
> Portanto, o número total de sismos registados não parece ser um bom indicador do aumento ou diminuição real da actividade sísmica. Talvez considerar apenas os sismos superiores a 1.5 de magnitude, para avaliar de forma mais segura as alterações na sismicidade.
> 
> ...



Excelente gráfico! Nota-se nos sismogramas que com o mau tempo, os sismos perdem-se no ruído..  mas nunca tinha visto uma relação vento/actividade sísmica 

Dando o exemplo da estação ROSA..
No dia 16 de Maio (dia de "tempestade"), o pico do ruído era de -1000+1000, nesta estação um sismo de magnitude Ml1.5 provoca uma amplitude de -1200+1200 (profundidade e localização poderá variar e muito este valor), ou seja só se conseguia ver os picos das ondas S, o resto é tudo perdido no meio do ruído. 

Em comparação com os últimos dias de tempo calmo, a base do ruído está nos -40+40, em teoria consegue-se visualizar sismos >=Ml0.5.


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Mai 2022 às 14:14)

Update das 10 horas do CIVISA

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 24 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 233 eventos (um dos quais sentido), estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 216 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:13 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 24 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a ESE de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.






Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Mai 2022 às 14:24)

Mais um update do CIVISA das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 25 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 307 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 119 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Mai 2022 às 09:27)

Update das 22 horas de ontem

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 27 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 93 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 132 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Mai 2022 às 19:25)

Update das 10 horas 



Ao longo do dia de ontem, 29 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 118 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 23 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:53 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 30 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 0,5 km a SSW de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.







Centro de Operações de Emergência

CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mai 2022 às 03:14)

Update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 29 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 118 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 34 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mai 2022 às 17:35)

Update das 10 horas de hoje 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 30 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 37 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 36 eventos. Devido às condições meteorológicas verificadas no dia de ontem, o número de sismos registados pode não corresponder ao número real de sismos ocorridos A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:44 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 31 de maio foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a N de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.






Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (1 Jun 2022 às 16:30)

Pode-se dizer que a atividade está bastante estável! 
Surge agora novo swarm muito interessante la para os lados da Terceira.
Abordarei no tópico Sismos Portugal.


----------



## Hazores (1 Jun 2022 às 17:36)

lserpa disse:


> Pode-se dizer que a atividade está bastante estável!
> Surge agora novo swarm muito interessante la para os lados da Terceira.
> Abordarei no tópico Sismos Portugal.


Felizmente é afastado da Terceira o suficiente para não se sentir constantemente os sismos


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Jun 2022 às 17:49)

Como o @lserpa referiu a situação permanece estável apesar dos sismos permanecerem durante todo este tempo.

Incrível a duração no tempo desta crise sismo-vulcânica.

Vamos ver qual será o desfecho da mesma.

Novo Update das 10 horas

 Ao longo do dia de ontem, 31 de maio, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 89 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 53 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (2 Jun 2022 às 13:29)

Deixo aqui os gráficos actualizados, do número de registos diários e da relação vento/sismos. Continua a ser evidente a mesma. Em relação à crise no geral, parece-me que ela está a querer perder o protagonismo, mas é cedo para concluir seja o que for. 

Quando a relação sismos/vento começar a desaparecer, será sinal de fim de crise. Ou seja, quando os sismos forem poucos, mesmo com tempo ameno. Também dá para saber o estado do tempo com base no número de sismos.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jun 2022 às 18:23)

Azorean disse:


> também dá para saber o estado do tempo com base no número de sismos.



 inesperada ferramenta de observação meteorológica...

Agora a sério, a apreciação da actividade sísmica diária que o CIVISA faz nos "update", actividade estacionária, inferior ou superior em relação ao dia anterior, já vem filtrada desta clara influência do vento na detecção dos sismos fracos ou é uma apreciação em bruto?

E ainda: há algum relatório periódico que se refira à energia total libertada nos sismos diários? Não seria esta, como já sugeri, uma forma de monitorização mais realista do que a simples contagem de sismos?


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Jun 2022 às 18:56)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 1 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 118 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 72 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:35 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 2 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a WSW de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.






Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## fablept (2 Jun 2022 às 21:44)

StormRic disse:


> inesperada ferramenta de observação meteorológica...
> 
> Agora a sério, a apreciação da actividade sísmica diária que o CIVISA faz nos "update", actividade estacionária, inferior ou superior em relação ao dia anterior, já vem filtrada desta clara influência do vento na detecção dos sismos fracos ou é uma apreciação em bruto?
> 
> E ainda: há algum relatório periódico que se refira à energia total libertada nos sismos diários? Não seria esta, como já sugeri, uma forma de monitorização mais realista do que a simples contagem de sismos?



O CIVISA refere de vez em quando que devido às meteorologia, o número de sismos registados deverá ser inferior.
Tem grande impacto em estações mais distantes, principalmente em sismos de baixa magnitude e a maiores profundidades mas o CIVISA tem estações muito próximas da zona epicentral.

Sobre a energia libertada, toda a estatística é útil, mas um sismo de Ml2.0 não é apenas 2x que sismo 1.0, é N vezes mais forte. Por exemplo:

Dia X - tiveste um total de energia libertada = 100 (MJ)
Dia Y - tiveste um total de energia libertada = 355 (MJ)

Olhas para o gráfico e vês um grande pico no dia Y, afinal de contas:

Dia X - 50 sismos Ml1.0
Dia Y - 1 sismo Ml2.5

O que é mais relevante para estudar uma crise sismovulcânica, 1 sismo de Ml2.5 ou 50 sismos de Ml1.0? Então se houvesse um sismo Ml4.0, o gráfico estourava com a energia libertada de 63000 (MJ) eheh

No briefing semanal


> *Padrão e frequência de sismicidade "sem grandes alterações" em São Jorge*
> A ilha de São Jorge, manteve, na última semana, "o mesmo padrão e frequência de sismicidade", tendo sido contabilizados "783 abalos, dois dos quais sentidos pela população".
> 
> No ‘briefing’ para atualização da situação sismovulcânica, nas Velas, em São Jorge, o presidente do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) disse que “desde o dia 29 de maio tem havido uma frequência diária abaixo dos 120 sismos por dia” e “com pouca sismicidade sentida pela população”.
> ...



Após algum tempo sem sismos de baixa frequência, hoje ocorreu mais 2, às 17:30 e às 19:20...não são híbridos tão definidos como outros que já vi, mas são de baixa frequência.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jun 2022 às 01:05)

fablept disse:


> O que é mais relevante para estudar uma crise sismovulcânica, 1 sismo de Ml2.5 ou 50 sismos de Ml1.0? Então se houvesse um sismo Ml4.0, o gráfico estourava com a energia libertada de 63000 (MJ) eheh



Pois é aí, nessa pergunta, que esbarro nos raciocínios baseados nos meus parcos conhecimentos. É semelhante a outras questões, como por exemplo: o que é geologicamente mais notável, um desmoronamento faseado em numerosos sucessivos pequenos desabamentos de pedras ou a queda em bloco de toda uma grande falésia, ambos os fenómenos com igual massa de material deslocado?


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Jun 2022 às 14:52)

Update das 10 horas do CIVISA

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 2 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 153 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica aumentado em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 76 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jun 2022 às 11:39)

Update das 10 horas do CIVISA 

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 3 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 131 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 47 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes 

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jun 2022 às 10:38)

Update das 22 horas


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 3 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 131 eventos, estando a atividade sísmica estacionária em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 82 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jun 2022 às 17:28)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 4 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 101 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 70 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (5 Jun 2022 às 21:31)

StormRic disse:


> Pois é aí, nessa pergunta, que esbarro nos raciocínios baseados nos meus parcos conhecimentos. É semelhante a outras questões, como por exemplo: o que é geologicamente mais notável, um desmoronamento faseado em numerosos sucessivos pequenos desabamentos de pedras ou a queda em bloco de toda uma grande falésia, ambos os fenómenos com igual massa de material deslocado?



Ambos eventos são notáveis e relevantes.. o exemplo que dei foi para demonstrar o impacto que um sismo de maior magnitude num gráfico de energia libertada. Numa intrusão magmática poderá haver um sismo de maior magnitude se o corpo magmático criar tensão suficiente numa falha ou criar uma nova falha que tenha comprimento suficiente para um sismo de maior magnitude.

Mas essa grande libertação de energia significa que o magma criou tensão local,  não quer dizer que houve uma grande movimentação de magma no momento do sismo. O melhor indicador da localização/movimentação do magma é o número de sismos.

Isto é o que imagino que está a acontecer, os meus conhecimentos tem origem do que leio aqui e ali


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jun 2022 às 23:41)

E vamos já com quase 3 meses desde o início desta crise sismo vulcânica jorgense e a situação tem se mantido por agora estável. 

Fica aqui mais um update desta vez das 22 horas por parte do CIVISA.

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 4 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 101 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 139 eventos. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (6 Jun 2022 às 12:46)

Wessel1985 disse:


> E vamos já com quase 3 meses desde o início desta crise sismo vulcânica jorgense e a situação tem se mantido por agora estável.



A ver quanto mais tempo dura. Em termos de sismos mais fortes, penso que diminuiu bastante. A crise de El Hierro, se fizer sentido comparar, durou menos tempo até entrar em erupção. Acho que: Ou vai acabar por haver erupção no mar, a profundidade maior, ou fica mesmo assim. 

Da previsão dos sismos, com base no estado do tempo, os próximos dias devem ser mais calmos, uma vez que está um vento de Oeste-Sodoeste permanente e de intensidade simpática.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Jun 2022 às 13:00)

Update das 10 horas


Ao longo do dia de ontem, 6 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 67 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 49 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:48 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 7 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SE de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge). 
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.







Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jun 2022 às 00:45)

Update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 6 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 67 eventos, tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 62 eventos (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jun 2022 às 14:27)

Update das 10 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 7 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 68 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 50. A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jun 2022 às 01:32)

Update das 22 horas

Ao longo do dia de ontem, 7 de junho, a análise preliminar dos registos sísmicos permitiu contabilizar cerca de 68 eventos (um dos quais sentido), tendo a atividade sísmica diminuído em relação ao observado no dia anterior. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 83 (um dos quais sentido). A maioria dos sismos registados até ao momento são de baixa magnitude e evidenciam uma origem de natureza tectónica.


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:45 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 8 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NE de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.







Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jun 2022 às 14:30)

Comunicado do CIVISA

Autoridade baixou o nível para V3

                   Atividade Sísmica na ilha de S. Jorge - atualização                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a crise sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar na ilha de S. Jorge desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março continua acima do normal, estendendo-se, grosso modo, ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno – Silveira.

Até ao momento (10:00 hora local = UTC), foram registados aproximadamente 37411 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 287 sismos sentidos pela população.

Globalmente, a atividade sísmica das últimas semanas apresenta uma ligeira tendência decrescente, por vezes interrompida por pequenos períodos de maior frequência e/ou energia libertada, situando-se presentemente os hipocentros, no geral, a profundidades superiores a 5 km.

No âmbito da monitorização geodésica, os dados existentes desde o início de abril não evidenciam deformação significativa na zona epicentral.

As campanhas de medição de gases e temperatura no solo que se vêm desenvolvendo desde o início desta crise na área epicentral não resultaram, até à data, na identificação de anomalias resultantes da atividade sismovulcânica, mantendo-se os levantamentos de campo.

As campanhas de hidrogeoquímica nas águas subterrâneas dos dois furos de captação monitorizados (Queimada II e Ribeira do Nabo - IROA) não têm revelado variações significativas que possam ser associadas à crise sismovulcânica em curso.

A integração da informação disponível permite concluir que as estruturas tectónicas onde se desenvolveram as erupções históricas de 1580 e 1808, e a crise sismovulcânica de 1964, no Sistema Vulcânico Fissural de Manadas, foram reativadas, sendo de admitir que no início do fenómeno ocorreu uma intrusão magmática em profundidade. 

A diminuição da atividade sísmica, ainda que de forma lenta, e a observação de tal padrão ao longo das últimas semanas, assim como a ausência de outros sinais anómalos ao nível da deformação, dos gases e das águas, levaram o CIVISA a determinar a descida do Nível de Alerta Científico de V4 para V3 na ilha de S. Jorge. A atividade sísmica continua, no entanto, muito acima dos valores de referência para a região, pelo que se mantém a possibilidade de se registarem eventos sentidos e não se pode excluir a eventual ocorrência de sismos de magnitude mais elevada.

O CIVISA mantém os níveis de monitorização na ilha de S. Jorge e está a providenciar o reforço da rede de observação sismovulcânica permanente, no sentido de, caso o padrão de atividade se inverta, poder detetar sinais precursores de uma nova situação pré-eruptiva.

Alertas anteriores:
Alerta V4 – Dia 23 de março às 15h30;
Alerta V3 – Dia 20 de março às 02h40;
Alerta V2 – Dia 20 de março às 00h40.


O CIVISA retirou igualmente o alerta para o Centro de Controlo Aéreo de Santa Maria (ACC Santa Maria), para o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VAAC) de Toulouse e para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).






Fontes

       IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 16:35)

Wessel1985 disse:


> A diminuição da atividade sísmica, ainda que de forma lenta, e a observação de tal padrão ao longo das últimas semanas, assim como a ausência de outros sinais anómalos ao nível da deformação, dos gases e das águas, levaram o CIVISA a determinar a descida do Nível de Alerta Científico de V4 para V3 na ilha de S. Jorge.


 
Finalmente! 

No entanto, continua a ser uma situação preocupante pelo seu prolongamento. Há registo de outras crises assim tão prolongadas e sem consequências de maior?


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jun 2022 às 18:12)

StormRic disse:


> Finalmente!
> 
> No entanto, continua a ser uma situação preocupante pelo seu prolongamento. Há registo de outras crises assim tão prolongadas e sem consequências de maior?


A nível Açores e neste século pelo menos desde que me lembro consigo associar dois eventos que me parecem similares.

Tivemos o caso do hotspot a W do Faial que durou vários meses no mar e a crise em terra do Vulcão do Fogo/Congro ( em 2005 durou de Maio a Outubro desse ano ).

São talvez as duas situações mais idênticas aqui no arquipélago.

Especulando mas a conclusão que pareço tirar é que esta crise começou por ser tectónica mas como foi em terra provocou uma intrusão de magma que não terá sido suficientemente próxima à superfície para gerar uma erupção ...

Essa profundidade terá sido determinante para a situação não evoluir noutro sentido.

Contudo a crise mantém-se e como diz o comunicado o padrão pode-se alterar repentinamente.

Sabemos todos como estes eventos tem sempre um carácter imprevisível.


----------



## StormRic (9 Jun 2022 às 18:37)

Wessel1985 disse:


>



Off-topic: essa paisagem na direcção do Faial é deslumbrante. Aliás, a ilha de São Jorge é lindíssima, tal como as outras mas cada uma diferente. Espero um dia poder visitar todas, só conheço São Miguel e até foi de forma bastante "profunda", a pé por todo lado.


----------



## fablept (10 Jun 2022 às 01:46)

Wessel1985 disse:


> A nível Açores e neste século pelo menos desde que me lembro consigo associar dois eventos que me parecem similares.
> 
> Tivemos o caso do hotspot a W do Faial que durou vários meses no mar e a crise em terra do Vulcão do Fogo/Congro ( em 2005 durou de Maio a Outubro desse ano ).
> 
> ...



A crise no Fogo-Congro durou mais de 2 anos, iniciou se em 2003, mas teve o pico em 2005, principalmente em Setembro de 2005 com 2 dias de sismicidade muito intensa,  semelhante aos 2 primeiros dias desta crise. E como em 2005, apenas eventos tectonicos foram registados nesses 2 dias.

O único lado positivo desta crise é o conhecimento adquirido pelo CIVISA e pela Proteção Civil, só nos vai ajudar num futuro (mais dia menos dia), porque de resto a economia foi muito afectada e mesmo a população apesar de "habituar se", fica com o trauma e aquela inquietação sempre que sente um sismo.

Acham que intrusão magmática teve características de um dique ou de um sil?


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jun 2022 às 01:42)

fablept disse:


> A crise no Fogo-Congro durou mais de 2 anos, iniciou se em 2003, mas teve o pico em 2005, principalmente em Setembro de 2005 com 2 dias de sismicidade muito intensa,  semelhante aos 2 primeiros dias desta crise. E como em 2005, apenas eventos tectonicos foram registados nesses 2 dias.
> 
> O único lado positivo desta crise é o conhecimento adquirido pelo CIVISA e pela Proteção Civil, só nos vai ajudar num futuro (mais dia menos dia), porque de resto a economia foi muito afectada e mesmo a população apesar de "habituar se", fica com o trauma e aquela inquietação sempre que sente um sismo.
> 
> Acham que intrusão magmática teve características de um dique ou de um sil?


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento @fablept


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Jun 2022 às 11:46)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:51 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de1 km a NNW de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.




Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 37677 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 288 sismos sentidos pela população.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (14 Jun 2022 às 16:25)

fablept disse:


> A crise no Fogo-Congro durou mais de 2 anos, iniciou se em 2003, mas teve o pico em 2005, principalmente em Setembro de 2005 com 2 dias de sismicidade muito intensa, semelhante aos 2 primeiros dias desta crise. E como em 2005, apenas eventos tectonicos foram registados nesses 2 dias.
> 
> O único lado positivo desta crise é o conhecimento adquirido pelo CIVISA e pela Proteção Civil, só nos vai ajudar num futuro (mais dia menos dia), porque de resto a economia foi muito afectada e mesmo a população apesar de "habituar se", fica com o trauma e aquela inquietação sempre que sente um sismo.
> 
> Acham que intrusão magmática teve características de um dique ou de um sil?



A minha opinião vale 0, mas pelo evoluir do evento, o uplift, a localização dos epicentros e a evolução da profundidade, dá a sensação de sill numa primeira fase, evoluindo para um dique na zona de velas que ficou-se pelos -6km. 

Posso estar completamente errado 

Mas vendo o exemplo do Pico, fico com a ideia que poderá ter sido mais ou menos idêntico. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Jun 2022 às 17:01)

Hoje está forte


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Jun 2022 às 16:02)

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 38690 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 289 sismos sentidos pela população.




Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Jorge

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:32 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 18 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Manadas (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (19 Jun 2022 às 14:57)

Sábado de manhã, voltou a ocorrer um evento no canal Pico/S.Jorge 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Jun 2022 às 04:56)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 00:18 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 25 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a S de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Manadas (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes 

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Jun 2022 às 15:36)

Alguma animação novamente em São Jorge com a chegada do São João.


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 39581 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 291 sismos sentidos pela população.




Sismo Sentido na Ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:46 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 25 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a WNW de Rosais, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Rosais (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (30 Jun 2022 às 14:17)

Ponto de Situação - 30-06-2022 10:00         


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 40435 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 74 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 292 sismos sentidos pela população.






  Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Jorge            



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:36 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 30 de junho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 0,5 km a WSW de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Manadas (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

        IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (4 Jul 2022 às 02:15)

Durante o dia de ontem até às 22:00, ocorreram 292 sismos (CIVISA), já não havia um dia com tanta sismicidade desde meados de Maio.



			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/saved-plots/20220703_range_1000.png


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Jul 2022 às 14:57)

Ficam aqui os comunicados do CIVISA acerca dos sismos sentidos.


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 41333 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 118 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 292 sismos sentidos pela população.



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:09 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Velas, Santo Amaro, Norte Grande e Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Norte Pequeno (concelho de Calheta, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 10:57 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro. 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 15:57)

Há sempre esta diferença nas estimativas das magnitudes.
Talvez já tenha sido explicado antes, mas qual a razão de o CIVISA não indicar a profundidade dos hipocentros?
Esta recente actividade situa-se toda nos 8 a 9 Km, pelo menos para as magnitudes >= 2.0.


----------



## lserpa (5 Jul 2022 às 00:22)

É… um aumento na energia libertada. Só demonstra o quão rápido o padrão se altera.
Pelo que consegui ver, aparenta ser tudo tectónico. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Jul 2022 às 13:55)

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 41508 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 101 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 295 sismos sentidos pela população.




Mais um sentido esta madrugada.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 04:21 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 5 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a ENE de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Velas (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Jul 2022 às 12:32)

Ponto de Situação - 08-07-2022 10:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 42054 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 38 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 296 sismos sentidos pela população.

Sismo sentido nas ilhas de São Jorge e do Pico 

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:55 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 7 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SE de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro, Urzelina e Manadas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O evento foi ainda sentido com as seguintes intensidades:

- III/IV nas freguesias de Rosais e Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge);
- III/IV na freguesia de Calheta (concelho de Calheta, ilha de São Jorge);
- III na freguesia de Santo António (concelho de São Roque do Pico, ilha do Pico).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 42213 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 82 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 297 sismos sentidos pela população.



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:26 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 8 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SE de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Jul 2022 às 10:49)

Mais um sentido hoje de manhã.

     Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Jorge                

 O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 07:33 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 12 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro, Velas e Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

     IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Jul 2022 às 12:47)

Ponto de Situação - 14-07-2022 10:00


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 43089 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 35 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 301 sismos sentidos pela população.





  Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:09 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a ESE de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro e Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

  IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Jul 2022 às 08:05)

Ponto de Situação - 16-07-2022 22:00


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 43226 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 88 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 302 sismos sentidos pela população.


Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 18:51 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 15 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NE de Santo Amaro, ilha de s. Jorge.
De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Jul 2022 às 12:32)

Ponto de Situação - 19-07-2022 10:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 43593 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 124 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 303 sismos sentidos pela população.





  Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 00:56 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 19 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NE de Velas, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima de III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

  CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Jul 2022 às 12:47)

Ponto de Situação - 20-07-2022 10:00


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 43742 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 80 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 304 sismos sentidos pela população.


  Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 06:01 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 20 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Velas e Norte Grande (concelho de Velas). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV na freguesia de Rosais (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

 CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (20 Jul 2022 às 23:41)

Hoje a energia libertada está anormalmente elevada! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Uma assinatura totalmente tectónica, tirando o ruído do costume… 
Hipocentros entre os 8 e 9km. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Jul 2022 às 11:49)

Os sismos sentidos tem sido uma constante nos últimos dias.

 Ponto de Situação - 21-07-2022 10:00


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 43884 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 69 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 305 sismos sentidos pela população.


   Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:26 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 20 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Rosais, Velas, Santo Amaro e Urzelina (concelho de Velas). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III/IV nas freguesias de Manadas e Norte Grande (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

 CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Jul 2022 às 13:40)

Ponto de Situação - 22-07-2022 10:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 44089 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 121 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 306 sismos sentidos pela população.





      Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:40 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 21 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a S de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

    CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## lserpa (22 Jul 2022 às 15:15)

Embora haja incremento, continua a ter uma assinatura tectónica. 





Apesar do número de eventos registados hoje, a energia libertada tem sido substancialmente menor, até agora, comparativamente aos dias anteriores. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Jul 2022 às 10:57)

Ponto de Situação - 27-07-2022 10:00


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a atividade sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar na ilha de S. Jorge desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março continua acima do normal, estendendo-se, grosso modo, ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno – Silveira.



Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 44876 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 61 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 307 sismos sentidos pela população.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge               

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 03:08 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 27 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a ENE de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Urzelina, Manadas e Norte Grande (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

   CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2022 às 15:01)

Wessel1985 disse:


>



Off-topic: paisagens de sonho, para onde quer que olhemos nos Açores 
Talvez tenha sido das viagens de que guardo memórias mais intensas, a par das montanhas e levadas da Madeira, e só visitei São Miguel, o périplo de todas as outras ilhas continua a aguardar no topo da lista.


----------



## JTavares (28 Jul 2022 às 15:10)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic: paisagens de sonho, para onde quer que olhemos nos Açores
> Talvez tenha sido das viagens de que guardo memórias mais intensas, a par das montanhas e levadas da Madeira, e só visitei São Miguel, o périplo de todas as outras ilhas continua a aguardar no topo da lista.


Também adorei São Miguel e tenho o sonho de ir ao Corvo, fascina-me aquela ilha não sei porquê.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 14:35 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 28 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SSE de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                    CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Jul 2022 às 10:54)

Mais um bem sentido em São Jorge ...

Ponto de Situação - 29-07-2022 10:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 45156 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 84 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 309 sismos sentidos pela população.



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:51 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 28 de julho foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,6 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNE de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Urzelina, Santo Amaro, Velas e Rosais (concelho de Velas). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Manadas (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.


Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Ago 2022 às 02:02)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Jorge

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:57 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 5 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a WNW de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Ago 2022 às 11:28)

Ponto de Situação - 08-08-2022 10:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 46580 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 35 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 311 sismos sentidos pela população.

  Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 08:06 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 8 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NE de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

      IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## lserpa (8 Ago 2022 às 23:44)

Ponto de Situação - 08-08-2022 22:00

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que a atividade sismovulcânica que se tem vindo a registar na ilha de S. Jorge desde as 16:05 (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 19 de março continua acima do normal, estendendo-se, grosso modo, ao longo de uma faixa com direção WNW-ESE, desde a Ponta dos Rosais até à zona do Norte Pequeno – Silveira.

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 46635 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 90 sismos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 311 sismos sentidos pela população.

Globalmente, a atividade sísmica das últimas semanas apresenta uma ligeira tendência decrescente, por vezes interrompida por pequenos períodos de maior frequência e/ou energia libertada, situando-se presentemente os hipocentros, no geral, a profundidades superiores a 5 km.

No âmbito da monitorização geodésica, os dados existentes desde o início de abril não evidenciam deformação significativa na zona epicentral.

As campanhas de medição de gases e temperatura no solo que se vêm desenvolvendo desde o início desta crise na área epicentral não resultaram, até à data, na identificação de anomalias resultantes da atividade sismovulcânica, mantendo-se os levantamentos de campo.

As campanhas de hidrogeoquímica nas águas subterrâneas dos dois furos de captação monitorizados (Queimada II e Ribeira do Nabo - IROA) não têm revelado variações significativas que possam ser associadas à crise sismovulcânica em curso.

A integração da informação disponível permite concluir que as estruturas tectónicas onde se desenvolveram as erupções históricas de 1580 e 1808, e a crise sismovulcânica de 1964, no Sistema Vulcânico Fissural de Manadas, foram reativadas, sendo de admitir que no início do fenómeno ocorreu uma intrusão magmática em profundidade. 

A diminuição da atividade sísmica, ainda que de forma lenta, e a observação de tal padrão ao longo das últimas semanas, assim como a ausência de outros sinais anómalos ao nível da deformação, dos gases e das águas, levaram o CIVISA a determinar, no dia 8 de junho, a descida do Nível de Alerta Científico de V4 para V3 na ilha de S. Jorge. A atividade sísmica continua, no entanto, muito acima dos valores de referência para a região, pelo que se mantém a possibilidade de se registarem eventos sentidos e não se pode excluir a eventual ocorrência de sismos de magnitude mais elevada.

O CIVISA mantém os níveis de monitorização na ilha de S. Jorge e está a providenciar o reforço da rede de observação sismovulcânica permanente, no sentido de, caso o padrão de atividade se inverta, poder detetar sinais precursores de uma nova situação pré-eruptiva.

Alertas anteriores:

Alerta V4 – Dia 23 de março às 15h30;
Alerta V3 – Dia 20 de março às 02h40;
Alerta V2 – Dia 20 de março às 00h40.

O CIVISA retirou igualmente o alerta para o Centro de Controlo Aéreo de Santa Maria (ACC Santa Maria), para o Volcanic Ash Advisory Centre (VAAC) de Toulouse e para o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).



			Ponto de Situação
		



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Ago 2022 às 05:19)

Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:27 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 15 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NE de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Rosais (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA



Sismo sentido na ilha de S. Jorge


 O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:04 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 17 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de S. Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Ago 2022 às 04:52)

Ponto de Situação - 21/08/22 - 22 horas

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 48524 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 141 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 314 sismos sentidos pela população.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:43 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 21 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a ENE de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Velas, Santo Amaro e Urzelina (concelho de Velas).



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Ago 2022 às 00:56)

Ponto de Situação - 23-08-2022 22:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 48837 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 130 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 315 sismos sentidos pela população.



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 12:01 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 23 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SSE de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas). 



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Ago 2022 às 03:43)

Ponto de Situação 27-08-22 22 horas 

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 49415 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. 

Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 155 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 315 sismos sentidos pela população.



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:05 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 27 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a S de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/iVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Ago 2022 às 17:00)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge  



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:00 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 31 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Velas, Santo Amaro, Urzelina e Norte Grande (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

      CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Set 2022 às 01:23)

Ponto de Situação - 31-08-22 - 22 horas


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 50061 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 191 sismos (dois dos quais sentidos). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 318 sismos sentidos pela população

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:09 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 31 de agosto foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SSE de Beira, ilha de São Jorge. 


De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IIII (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Urzelina e Norte Grande (concelho de Velas), e de Norte Pequeno (concelho de Calheta). 



O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.




Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Azorean (5 Set 2022 às 21:28)

Olá a todos.

A crise de São Jorge já vai a caminho dos 6 meses. Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre o modo como pode evoluir. (Não sei se dá para pôr inquéritos aqui, por isso vai manualmente).

*A* - A crise vai continuar mais ou menos da mesma forma e vai acabar sem acontecer nada. Não ressurgindo pouco tempo depois.

*B* - A crise vai continuar e acabar por terminar com uma erupção submarina a oeste das Velas. 

*C* - A crise vai continuar e terminar com uma erupção em terra, junto às Velas. 

*D* - A crise vai continuar, terminar, mas depois ressurgir meses depois, com ou sem erupção.

Bem, os cenários possíveis são vários. Devo ter deixado alguns de fora. Se tiverem outras ideias de hipotético desfecho, partilhem.

Abraço


----------



## StormRic (5 Set 2022 às 23:39)

Azorean disse:


> *A* - A crise vai continuar mais ou menos da mesma forma e vai acabar sem acontecer nada. Não ressurgindo pouco tempo depois.



A estabilidade da continuidade desta crise, sem sobressaltos de maior, parece-me que significa o magma não encontrar qualquer saída, ao mesmo tempo que a câmara magmática se vai acomodando à pressão interna com quebras do material rochoso, pequenos movimentos em falhas, abatimentos, mas sem comprometer a contenção do magma.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Set 2022 às 00:09)

Azorean disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> A crise de São Jorge já vai a caminho dos 6 meses. Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre o modo como pode evoluir. (Não sei se dá para pôr inquéritos aqui, por isso vai manualmente).
> 
> ...


Tem sido de facto um evento muito interessante de acompanhar pela durabilidade no tempo e pela indefinição no que diz respeito ao cenário final.


Concordo com o @StormRic  que a situação tem estado estável e que o cenário mais provável é o cenário A ou seja a crise vai durar mais algum tempo e vai porventura terminar sem o magma encontrar forma de emergir.


Porém não descarto possíveis surpresas e outros cenários ainda podem estar em cima da mesa.


Relembrando a história de anteriores erupções naquele vulcão das Manadas a verdade é que pode voltar um ciclo de energia mais forte mesmo muitos meses depois do início da crise e que pode no limite levar à erupção em terra ou no mar.

Mas é um cenário menos provável mas não afastado por completo.

Assim respondendo ao @Azorean estou mais inclinado para o A neste momento mas não descarto de todo qualquer um dos outros cenários tal a imprevisibilidade de toda esta situação.

Que não haja erupção e que os jorgenses não passem por mais sobressaltos é o meu desejo.


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2022 às 00:12)

Azorean disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> A crise de São Jorge já vai a caminho dos 6 meses. Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre o modo como pode evoluir. (Não sei se dá para pôr inquéritos aqui, por isso vai manualmente).
> 
> ...



Eu sou mais apologista da D. 
Não diria terminar, mas sim um pausar tímido. 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean (6 Set 2022 às 12:54)

Para mim será o cenário A e a acabar daqui a não muito tempo. Ainda este mês.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Set 2022 às 13:01)

Ponto de Situação - 07-09-2022 10:00


Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 50898 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 20 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 318 sismos sentidos pela população.


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 09:00 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 7 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a NNW de Urzelina, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) em Velas (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

  CIVISA/IVAR          
E já vamos em mais de 50 mil eventos desde o início desta crise jorgense.


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Set 2022 às 11:26)

Ponto de Situação - 08-09-2022 10:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 50950 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 10:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 17 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 320 sismos sentidos pela população.



Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge



O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 06:57 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 8 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,2 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNE de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Centro de Operações de Emergência
CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Set 2022 às 00:48)

Hoje está a ser animado por São Jorge

3 sentidos só nas últimas horas ...

Já há largos meses que não tínhamos esta animação ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:59 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro, Velas e Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge). 

O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Rosais (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 17:04 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SE de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:32 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a E de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2022 às 00:32)

Fez hoje 6 meses que esta crise teve início..


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Set 2022 às 07:22)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:06 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 18 de setembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NE de Velas, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Out 2022 às 10:03)

E depois de algum tempo de pausa no que aos sismos sentidos em São Jorge diz respeito eis que veio o primeiro evento sentido de Outubro. 

A crise tem pilhas Duracell e é como a guerra da Ucrânia ...

Infelizmente parece que está para durar ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:39 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 3 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA



Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 52900 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de 03/10 foram contabilizados aproximadamente 88 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 325 sismos sentidos pela população.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Out 2022 às 14:43)

Mais um sentido no dia 4 de Outubro.

                   Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:41 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 4 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NW de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Velas e Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                     IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Out 2022 às 20:12)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 18:45 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 11 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Urzelina e Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2022 às 10:07)

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 54074 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de ontem foram contabilizados aproximadamente 116 sismos (um dos quais sentido). O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 328 sismos sentidos pela população.




Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:42 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 13 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Velas e Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas).


O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2022 às 12:44)

Mais um  de manhã ... está animadinho ... 


                   Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 09:48 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 14 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 0,5 km a SSE de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Rosais (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                     CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2022 às 13:22)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Mais um  de manhã ... está animadinho ...
> 
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
> ...


Está animado e não é só em S. Jorge....   a W do faial também está animado com uma série de sismos nas últimas semanas.
Ontem fez um sismo de 4.0 a Norte dos Açores e nesta madrugada fez um de 3.3 na falha da glória. A energia vai sendo libertada...


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Out 2022 às 00:14)

Entretanto por São Jorge a crise sísmica continua tal como a guerra ... 

Tem quase o mesmo período de tempo ... 

Incrível 

Ponto de Situação - 17-10-2022 22:00

Até ao momento, foram registados aproximadamente 54337 eventos de baixa magnitude e de origem tectónica. Entre as 00:00 e as 22:00 de hoje foram contabilizados aproximadamente 18 sismos (um dos quais sentido). Devido às condições meteorológicas, o número de sismos registados pode não corresponder ao número real de sismos ocorridos. O sismo mais energético desta crise ocorreu no dia 29 de março, às 21:56 (hora local = UTC), teve epicentro a cerca de 2 km a SSW de Velas e uma magnitude 3,8 (Richter). Até ao momento foram identificados cerca de 330 sismos sentidos pela população.

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 20:18 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 17 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a WSW de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro e Urzelina (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Out 2022 às 18:07)

Mais um sentido hoje

                   Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 16:38 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 19 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNE de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro e Urzelina (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                     CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Out 2022 às 09:17)

O maior desde há algum tempo ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 03:34 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 27 de outubro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,7 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a SE de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Rosais, Velas e Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Nov 2022 às 02:09)

Já não tínhamos um sentido por aqui há alguns dias ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 23:51 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 6 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Azorean (7 Nov 2022 às 15:43)

Esta crise parece eterna. Será uma das mais longas de sempre desde que há registos nos Açores? 
Pelo que percebi, a do Congro em 2005 será talvez a mais longa. 

E que acham do que parece ser uma nova crise a noroeste do triângulo? Com um sismo hoje de 3.8. O mais forte até agora. Está no alinhamento da ilha de São Jorge. Terá algo a ver? O oeste da Terceira também está mais mexido.


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Nov 2022 às 16:30)

Azorean disse:


> Esta crise parece eterna. Será uma das mais longas de sempre desde que há registos nos Açores?
> Pelo que percebi, a do Congro em 2005 será talvez a mais longa.
> 
> E que acham do que parece ser uma nova crise a noroeste do triângulo? Com um sismo hoje de 3.8. O mais forte até agora. Está no alinhamento da ilha de São Jorge. Terá algo a ver? O oeste da Terceira também está mais mexido.


Tudo questões pertinentes que respondo no que consigo responder de um ponto de vista amador ...

1 - Sim ... Esta crise de São Jorge é das mais longas desde que há registos nos Açores sendo a par com a Crise do Congro os dois episódios mais longos desde que há registos no arquipélago sem que haja uma erupção subsequente.

Esta ausência de erupção pelo menos por agora tanto em São Miguel em 2005 como nesta situação de São Jorge não é nada comum aquando da existência destas crises sismo-vulcânicas pelo que tudo isto é inédito pelo menos desde o povoamento.

2 - É um novo spot que começou a libertar energia ... Seria interessante perceber se está relacionado com a mesma falha que estará a sofrer alterações em várias zonas da mesma e que afecta assim várias ilhas no arquipélago mas ai só mesmo uma investigação científica poderá decifrar se existirá alguma correlação entre os eventos e as crises nos complexos vulcânicos em terra tanto das Manadas como em Santa Bárbara.

Muito material aqui de interesse e que julgo que só com o tempo começaremos a entender melhor com o devido acompanhamento científico destas sucessivas libertações de energia em vários pontos do Grupo Central.

A acompanhar com o máximo interesse.


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Nov 2022 às 02:10)

E a crise duracell continua e perdura ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 22:21 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 16 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a WNW de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Rosais e Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Nov 2022 às 23:22)

Pequenito mas também foi para a lista dos sentidos ...


Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 19:14 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 17 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,0 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NW de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (19 Nov 2022 às 02:20)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Pequenito mas também foi para a lista dos sentidos ...
> 
> 
> Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
> ...



Ontem mais um sismo sentido (III) de baixa magnitude, 0.9Ml às 22:55. 

Mas o que chama atenção neste sismo de ontem e noutro sismo que ocorreu minutos antes, é a baixa frequência.








			https://wpsmap.com/portugal/sao-jorge/saved-plots/20221118_spectogram2.jpg
		







Híbridos ou assinatura diferente, já há muito tempo que não via registos destes..e quando ocorreram (maioria em Abril), geralmente vinham em pares, como foi desta vez.

Fica os prints para posterioridade.


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Nov 2022 às 02:57)

Eu ia agora mesmo perguntar se era normal sismos tão pequenos serem sentidos e se tinha havido uma mudança na profundidade dos mesmos mas o @fablept já me esclareceu cabalmente ...

Será que vamos ter uma subida do alerta novamente?

Fica aqui o comunicado do CIVISA acerca deste último evento ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 21:55 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 18 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 0,9 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Velas, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Nov 2022 às 09:46)

Entretanto mais um sentido durante a madrugada ... Anda animado ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 05:05 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 19 de novembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a NE de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Velas e Rosais (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (19 Nov 2022 às 13:37)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Eu ia agora mesmo perguntar se era normal sismos tão pequenos serem sentidos e se tinha havido uma mudança na profundidade dos mesmos mas o @fablept já me esclareceu cabalmente ...
> 
> Será que vamos ter uma subida do alerta novamente?
> 
> ...



Estes sismos de baixa magnitude para serem sentidos, tem que se ser de baixa profundidade, mas nada indica que esteja algo a mover se para a superfície, poderá ser só libertação de pressão de algumas falhas mais superficiais.



A sismicidade em São Jorge é cada vez mais residual, como se vê no gráfico do IVAR.
Nas últimas semanas houve uma diminuição da actividade sísmica, esperemos que seja o princípio do fim..



			http://www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/sjorge/LST_FreqSis/FSD.png


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2022 às 12:52)

E parece que este já clássico da sismologia portuguesa vai passar de ano civil 

Mais um sentido nas Manadas ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 00:42 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 3 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,1 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNE de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Santo Amaro (concelho de Velas). O evento foi ainda sentido com intensidade III na freguesia de Manadas (concelho de Velas).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Dez 2022 às 19:21)

Entretanto hoje tem sido um dia animado no que à sismicidade diz respeito e gerou mais este sismo sentido ... 

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 15:29 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 11 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,3 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Urzelina (concelho de Velas).
O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Dez 2022 às 14:10)

Entretanto no spot do costume mais um sentido ...

                   Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 09:21 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 19 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,8 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 3 km a E de Santo Amaro, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) na freguesia de Velas (concelho de Velas).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.





Fontes

                     CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Dez 2022 às 02:49)

Mais um agora de madrugada ...

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge
O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 01:02 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 20 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a NNW de Beira, ilha de S. Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Rosais, Velas, Santo Amaro e Manadas (concelho de Velas). 

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.

Fontes
CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Dez 2022 às 01:47)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge


O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 00:06 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 26 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 1 km a W de Beira, ilha de São Jorge.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro e Urzelina (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação.
Fontes
IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Dez 2022 às 17:38)

Sismo sentido na ilha de São Jorge                

O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 05:31 (hora local = hora UTC-1), do dia 29 de dezembro foi registado um evento com magnitude 2,5 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 2 km a ENE de Santo Amaro, ilha de São Jorge. 

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III/IV (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nas freguesias de Santo Amaro e Velas (concelho de Velas, ilha de São Jorge).

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação. 






Fontes

                     IVAR/CIVISA


----------

